# IUIs 2014!!! Let's do this!!!



## jaan613

Hey ladies!
Thought I'd kick start a new thread for the new year, sending love, positivity and energy to each and everyone one of you :) 

Hoping this will be our year :)

Let's continue to support each other :flower:

xoxo


----------



## Flannelsheets

Hi ladies -- I'm new to these threads. We did our 1st IUI on Christmas (FUN!!), so I'm 12 dpiui now... (IUI = Clomid + trigger (1 follicle over 18, 3 around 15; 16 million sperm post-wash); now on progesterone) Blood test is in two days, and OH MY GOD THE WAIT!!! No remarkable symptoms as of yet -- just things that sometimes happen at this time, like headaches and light cramping.

It's hard not to go nuts, AMIRIGHT? Trying not to test on my own until after the blood test. I'm tired of BFN's in the bathroom...


----------



## lamago

I'm here!


----------



## heath81003

Here's to hoping 2014 is our year!! :dust:


----------



## welshgem

Thanks for starting the new thread Jaan. 

I've got my CD8 scan tomorrow so I'm praying for a maximum of 3 good follies. Any more and it's a cancelled cycle with our clinic. I had 2 follies on CD1 at 6mm and 4.8mm (if I remember correctly) so i'm just hoping that they've grown nicely now. 

Fingers crossed that this is our year ladies.


----------



## pink_kitty

Hey Ladies!! Mind if I stalk? I can start iui in a few months :happydance: Just finishing 6th round of clomid and no luck getting my bfp. 

:dust:


----------



## 3chords

I'd love to join in!

Finished 6 months of natural trying, including one BFP which ended in a miscarriage. Some need for me to try more aggressively than the average person due to my history of fibroids.

Will be doing clomid 50mg + IUI this cycle. Today is CD1 so the fun starts in a couple of days.

I really hope for great things in 2014. :)


----------



## beaglemom

Hello...I may be doing IUI at the end of the month if this cycle is a no. I am natural this cycle just finishing 3 cycles of clomid. So we are doing 50 mg of clomid & IUI with my gyno, unmonitored. Has anyone else done this? So no trigger no ultra sounds. The only issue we seem to have is low sperm count. I O on my own. Also curious about using femera instead of clomid.


----------



## jaan613

Flannelsheets - Yes, the wait is just crazy. I went insane when I had my first IUI, I didnt really know if I was dreaming of symptoms or what. Good luck!! As hard as it is take it easy and just wait and relax. (LOL i dont even follow my own advice.) Let us know how it goes! What a great xmas gift that would be if you get your bfp. hoping and wishing for you! xx


----------



## jaan613

beaglemom said:


> Hello...I may be doing IUI at the end of the month if this cycle is a no. I am natural this cycle just finishing 3 cycles of clomid. So we are doing 50 mg of clomid & IUI with my gyno, unmonitored. Has anyone else done this? So no trigger no ultra sounds. The only issue we seem to have is low sperm count. I O on my own. Also curious about using femera instead of clomid.

Soon as I got on clomid my doctor started with the ultrasounds. I guess because I have PCOS we were not sure how it goes. After clomid for 3 months we moved onto injectibles but saw the results right away. I hear a lot about femara being good like clomid but with less side effects but dont quote me because i never tried it. good luck :)


----------



## jaan613

3chords said:


> I'd love to join in!
> 
> Finished 6 months of natural trying, including one BFP which ended in a miscarriage. Some need for me to try more aggressively than the average person due to my history of fibroids.
> 
> Will be doing clomid 50mg + IUI this cycle. Today is CD1 so the fun starts in a couple of days.
> 
> I really hope for great things in 2014. :)

Welcome and best of luck :) We are all in this together!


----------



## jaan613

Welshgem - good luck with your scan - let me us know how it goes :)

Pink kitty - welcome to the crazy world of IUI :)


----------



## GalvanBaby

Hi ladies! I would love to join you. We will be doing our 2nd IUI in March maybe February depending on my travel schedule next month. My 1st IUI was in June and was a BFN. :(


----------



## a.schwinn

hey girls! i think i will join too. my name is ashley, and we have been ttc #1 for two years. five rounds of clomid resulting in one chemical pregnancy and one ectopic (still have both tubes!), so after a long break we are finally on board to start IUI. I will pick up my provera tomorrow :)
Me-PCOS, annovulatory
DH- normal!
good luck ladies, crossing fingers that jan/feb is our time!


----------



## welshgem

Hi ladies, I've just got back from my hospital appointment and I'm pleased to say it went well.

I've been worrying ever since I started on the injectables that I would over respond on them given that our clinic cancels any cycle with more than 3 follies. I knew on the one monitored cycle I had with Clomid a few years back that I had 5 dominant follies so I was worried this would happen with Gonal-F. 

The nurse was scanning and I could blatantly see what looked like a paw print of follicles on my right side with one big one and about 4 smaller ones surrounding it and my heart just sunk. The left side was similar so I was a bit disheartened on my way up to see the FS but to my amazement, she said it was fine. My lining was measuring 8mm thick and is triple striped (which is good apparently :shrug:) and she said I had two dominant follies both at 13mm on each side (although I swear the nurse had called out 16mm on the right side initially). I had two more at 8mm and then the rest were all under 4mm so she said she was happy that none of these would be an issue. 

As such I am to stay on the Suprecur and Gonal-F until Friday and then I go back in (CD11) for another scan to check the follies are at least 16mm. All going well, IUI day is Monday 13th! :happydance:

I'm a little worried about my lining; the FS said it needs to be more than 7mm which it is, but is there any chance it could go down or does it only get thicker for hereon in? 

Roll on Friday!


----------



## Flannelsheets

jaan613 said:


> Flannelsheets - Yes, the wait is just crazy. I went insane when I had my first IUI, I didnt really know if I was dreaming of symptoms or what. Good luck!! As hard as it is take it easy and just wait and relax. (LOL i dont even follow my own advice.) Let us know how it goes! What a great xmas gift that would be if you get your bfp. hoping and wishing for you! xx


Thanks for your thoughts, Jaan! Less than 24 hrs to go before the bloodwork now... I'll veg out with some Downton. :)

Do any of the rest of you struggle with migraines/headaches during this whole ttc process? I got a terrible one last night and taking Tylenol for it is like trying to stop a freight train with a pistol. Blech. Had to break down and take my class C migraine drug to end the misery. Just venting.

FX for everyone that this process goes smoothly. There are so many varieties of problems and medicines -- I hope we all find stuff that works with minimal side effects!


----------



## 3chords

welshgem said:


> I'm a little worried about my lining; the FS said it needs to be more than 7mm which it is, but is there any chance it could go down or does it only get thicker for hereon in?

Hi welshgem,

The lining should keep getting thicker...definitey would not get thinner short of something really weird happening. My RE says 7mm is ok (not great) and 8mm or more is what they like to see. You're definitely good. :)


----------



## pink_kitty

Flannelsheets said:


> jaan613 said:
> 
> 
> Flannelsheets - Yes, the wait is just crazy. I went insane when I had my first IUI, I didnt really know if I was dreaming of symptoms or what. Good luck!! As hard as it is take it easy and just wait and relax. (LOL i dont even follow my own advice.) Let us know how it goes! What a great xmas gift that would be if you get your bfp. hoping and wishing for you! xx
> 
> 
> Thanks for your thoughts, Jaan! Less than 24 hrs to go before the bloodwork now... I'll veg out with some Downton. :)
> 
> Do any of the rest of you struggle with migraines/headaches during this whole ttc process? I got a terrible one last night and taking Tylenol for it is like trying to stop a freight train with a pistol. Blech. Had to break down and take my class C migraine drug to end the misery. Just venting.
> 
> FX for everyone that this process goes smoothly. There are so many varieties of problems and medicines -- I hope we all find stuff that works with minimal side effects!Click to expand...

Yep, I get migraines during the ttc process! Linked to the fabulous hormones for me. I used to get them right around o time and right around af time. Since starting clomid they aren't nearly as frequent!


----------



## Hyacinth76

Hi Ladies
Hoping to come and join the party!

We're starting our first round of IUI this month. I'm on CD9, been on Clomid since CD2. Had a scan yesterday and they found 3 good follicles on my right ovary, one measuring 11, and I have another scan tomorrow.

If all goes well I'm guessing they will do the first lot of treatment at the start of next week. 

After trying for the last few years to do it all naturally, and having no success at all, it feels great to be starting something which will hopefully lead to success. Fingers crossed!!


----------



## welshgem

Thanks 3chords, that's good to know! 

Hyacinth, you're around the same time in your cycle as me (CD8). I just had my scan today. Fingers crossed this is our month!


----------



## beaglemom

Is anyone doing unmonitored IUI with clomid?


----------



## Hyacinth76

Good luck welshgem! Crossing fingers for you for the 13th


----------



## lamago

How can an IUI be unmonitored?


----------



## beaglemom

lamago said:


> How can an IUI be unmonitored?

I'm sorry...not the actual IUI...but no ultrasounds or anything like that leading up to it.


----------



## Flannelsheets

Beaglemom - If you do it unmonitored, do you do OPK's to time it at home or a trigger shot?


----------



## beaglemom

Flannelsheets said:


> Beaglemom - If you do it unmonitored, do you do OPK's to time it at home or a trigger shot?

From what I understand, I will do opks then call when I have a positive. Then they set up the IUI. It is not with a specialist...just my gyno. So I think that is why no ultrasounds & all that. The clomid is just a boost for me. Our issue is a low sperm count.

I am curious of the success rate of monitored & a trigger vs unmonitored. I think I will just go with it for the first try. Maybe be more aggressive after that.


----------



## lamago

That's how I did it. The first time was monitored with opk then it was un monitored with opk. The second time I had already ovulated when she did it.


----------



## beaglemom

It makes me so nervous. I am still hoping this month will be a positive though...


----------



## Kaylen

I will join you as well.
I think I am officially on the tww now and I am hopeful even thought it is a natural cycle. 
We will do a second IUI after this cycle.


----------



## jaan613

welshgem said:


> Hi ladies, I've just got back from my hospital appointment and I'm pleased to say it went well.
> 
> I've been worrying ever since I started on the injectables that I would over respond on them given that our clinic cancels any cycle with more than 3 follies. I knew on the one monitored cycle I had with Clomid a few years back that I had 5 dominant follies so I was worried this would happen with Gonal-F.
> 
> The nurse was scanning and I could blatantly see what looked like a paw print of follicles on my right side with one big one and about 4 smaller ones surrounding it and my heart just sunk. The left side was similar so I was a bit disheartened on my way up to see the FS but to my amazement, she said it was fine. My lining was measuring 8mm thick and is triple striped (which is good apparently :shrug:) and she said I had two dominant follies both at 13mm on each side (although I swear the nurse had called out 16mm on the right side initially). I had two more at 8mm and then the rest were all under 4mm so she said she was happy that none of these would be an issue.
> 
> As such I am to stay on the Suprecur and Gonal-F until Friday and then I go back in (CD11) for another scan to check the follies are at least 16mm. All going well, IUI day is Monday 13th! :happydance:
> 
> I'm a little worried about my lining; the FS said it needs to be more than 7mm which it is, but is there any chance it could go down or does it only get thicker for hereon in?
> 
> Roll on Friday!


Glad to read your post. Can't wait to go in for my ultra sound tomorrow and see how the first 3 series of shots treated me. First time I did this the response was so great I am hoping for a repeat performance....if I am so lucky!
have a good day ladies 
x


----------



## jaan613

Do any of you ladies have tips for increasing men's sperm count? My husband's sperm count for our first IUI post wash was only 1.8million - and yes, although we did conceive I am worried if we will be so blessed to conceive so easily again. His doctor has him on 50 mg of clomid daily, which has shown after 3 months a higher sperm count, but I dont know what his post wash will be for this month. I'm worried. :(

I read of people having amazing post wash count - any tips would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## welshgem

Jaan - We didn't have great post-wash figures in the sample my OH gave from what I remember but then he had been out drinking heavily a couple of weeks in a row for birthdays. I've just put him on vitamin c & zinc vitamins for the moment to see how that works and he's having a dry January. He doesn't ever drink at home, it's just if he goes out for an occasion, he goes all out! So no drinking now!

Is there anything obvious your partner can cut down on like drinking or smoking?


----------



## beaglemom

Mine is on fertility blend from gnc...also a few vitiamins...C, zinc, omega 3, macca root...too soon to know if it has helped.


----------



## Flannelsheets

Went in this a.m. for my hcg blood-work. Now I'm in the 5-hr wait!!

I'm curious -- how many of you are seeing a gyno and how many of you are seeing an RE for your IUI's? I'm seeing an RE.


----------



## beaglemom

Flannelsheets said:


> Went in this a.m. for my hcg blood-work. Now I'm in the 5-hr wait!!
> 
> I'm curious -- how many of you are seeing a gyno and how many of you are seeing an RE for your IUI's? I'm seeing an RE.

My gyno is able to do the IUI...which is why I think I have less monitoring...late or the fact I ovulate without the clomid to begin with.


----------



## welshgem

I'm in the UK so we see nurses or specialists in the fertility clinic at the hospital. Besides transferring me to the clinic, my doctor played no further part in the fertility treatment. All tests, diagnosis and treatment done via the clinic.


----------



## Flannelsheets

I'm in the US, and that's how it works for me, too, with my insurance: anything fertility-related is through a specialist. I've been very happy with my clinic so far -- all of the monitoring made me feel like we gave this round of IUI our best shot.


----------



## 3chords

Flannelsheets said:


> I'm curious -- how many of you are seeing a gyno and how many of you are seeing an RE for your IUI's? I'm seeing an RE.

RE at a fertility clinic.


----------



## heath81003

Well I'm officially out now. I got a BFN last night and a visit from AF this morning. :cry: I really thought this would be our month as it seems like everything was lining up. We had our IUI on Christmas Eve so I was hoping for a Christmas miracle! On top of that I found out my friend who has been trying for 2 months is pregnant. It just doesn't seem fair that is can be so easy (not to mention cheap) for others but so hard for all of us. 

I will begin taking Femara again in a few days and then try for our third IUI. I have been taking a fish oil pill along with pre-natal but I was wondering if anyone uses any other kind of herbs/vitamins along with the Femara (ex: bee pollen, royal jelly)?


----------



## beaglemom

heath81003 said:


> Well I'm officially out now. I got a BFN last night and a visit from AF this morning. :cry: I really thought this would be our month as it seems like everything was lining up. We had our IUI on Christmas Eve so I was hoping for a Christmas miracle! On top of that I found out my friend who has been trying for 2 months is pregnant. It just doesn't seem fair that is can be so easy (not to mention cheap) for others but so hard for all of us.
> 
> I will begin taking Femara again in a few days and then try for our third IUI. I have been taking a fish oil pill along with pre-natal but I was wondering if anyone uses any other kind of herbs/vitamins along with the Femara (ex: bee pollen, royal jelly)?

While on clomid, I took nothing. But now I am natural & back to taking a ton of vitamins. Some of the important ones I have heard are the red rasperry leaf tea, B6, B12. I would be sure to check with your dr before taking them, though.

Good luck on your next cyle.


----------



## welshgem

Oh heath, I'm sorry to hear about the bfn. It always seems like Sod's law that your friends and family get pregnant when you're trying. 

I'm only taking a prenatal vitamin but my friend who just got pregnant after 18 months of trying swears that it was no dairy that did it for her.


----------



## beaglemom

I also wanted to add I am eating brazil nuts in the TWW along with pineapple core dpo 1-5. Supposed to help with implantation.


----------



## Flannelsheets

heath81003 said:


> Well I'm officially out now. I got a BFN last night and a visit from AF this morning. :cry: I really thought this would be our month as it seems like everything was lining up. We had our IUI on Christmas Eve so I was hoping for a Christmas miracle! On top of that I found out my friend who has been trying for 2 months is pregnant. It just doesn't seem fair that is can be so easy (not to mention cheap) for others but so hard for all of us.
> 
> I will begin taking Femara again in a few days and then try for our third IUI. I have been taking a fish oil pill along with pre-natal but I was wondering if anyone uses any other kind of herbs/vitamins along with the Femara (ex: bee pollen, royal jelly)?

I'm out, too. Our nurse called with the BFN. :( (Our IUI was on Christmas day -- pretty much the same timing, heath...)

I'm sorry to hear about your friend. I mean, happy for her, but ... you know.. About 6 of my friends are pregnant or just had babies -- it has really cut down on the number of friends I feel I can be really honest with at this particular time in my life. It's rough.

I'll start clomid when I get my period (was on progesterone, so it might take a few days to start), and then we'll do our 2nd IUI. Is the neg. result any easier after the 2nd one? (I'm guessing not..) I had to ask the nurse today for a pep-talk. I'm glad I did -- I feel more positive now.

Onwards & upwards (with some well-earned self-pity in the mix, too..)


----------



## beaglemom

Good luck on your next round...try to keep up with the positive thoughts...it can only help.


----------



## lamago

plus it's depressing to be depressed!


----------



## Flannelsheets

lamago said:


> plus it's depressing to be depressed!

It IS depressing! You're right! Went for a run and out to dinner with the hubby. Things are looking up. Waiting for AF to show up to get the next party started.


----------



## beaglemom

Sometimes I see negative results as one more month of freedom, you know? I can drink every once in a while, have some mt dew, fast food. Not that I don't want to have a baby, just one way to put a positive spin on a bad outcome.


----------



## welshgem

Sorry about the bfn Flannelsheets. It totally sucks and I'm trying to maintain a healthy PMA but at the same time trying not to build my hopes up specifically for the bfn day because I can't take the overwhelming disappointment when it comes. 

It is hard when you feel you can't share it with friends either. Besides my boss (well, his wife), nobody I know well has gone through this so they just don't understand.


----------



## lamago

I have a few of my friends that are struggling with me. We don't catch up on TTC as regularly about it because we want to have fun and try to put it out of our minds. I have other friends that struggled and now have kids so they can relate but it's still hard to share with them bc of the not knowing when I'll get to the other side. But I've been pretty open with friends/family about it. I hate feeling like it's a dirty little secret!


----------



## beaglemom

I don't tell people. Only because of the expectation of a pregnancy. I have one friend who knows about the infertility but not that we are trying again. Another friend who had her own struggles & got pregnant knows everything & I talk to her sometimes. But it tends to only be about that, so it gets old & I start to feel like I am a burden to her. But I love the forum & I also have my husband to talk to all the time.


----------



## heath81003

Sorry about the BFN flannelsheets and no I don't think it get's any easier with each BFN. I just try to stay as positive as possible and try not to let it overcome my life. 

Out of all of my friends, there are only 2 of us left who doesn't have a child or is pregnant. And each of my friends have been able to conceive within 2 months of trying, so none of them really understand what it's like. I try not to talk about it much because I don't want people to feel sorry for me. beaglemom - I like your thoughts about using the BFN as another month of "freedom." I always like to treat myself to a nice big glass of wine as soon as AF shows up! 

That's why I love this forum because I feel we are the only ones who can truly understand what it's like.


----------



## 3chords

I've only talked to three friends, all of whom have had their own struggles with fertility, and my Mom (because I can't not tell her this!).

One of my friends went all the way through with IVF (3 rounds) before "giving up". I think she may try again in a couple of years, she's 37 now so she still has a bit of time, but she has Stage IV endo and she basically also just ran out of $. Sucks that this costs SO much. My other friend had unexplained infertility, they thought tubes were blocked, they thought may be thyroid problem, etc...took her 16 cycles to get pregnant and then she had a pretty premature baby. My third friend had a very late loss (24 wks), 2 miscarriages since that and 15 months of infertility since then. Also unexplained.

My other friends either got pregnant by so much as coming within 2 feet of a man, or they are career women who explicitly don't want children. So while I love them and they are lovely, I really don't feel like sharing my story with them and I can't blame them either for not understanding what this is like.


----------



## lamago

Wow chords, so sad to hear about your friend with 3 ivfs. So hard being in this boat. Going to go vent now


----------



## Flannelsheets

It's interesting to hear so many approaches to telling/not telling friends. I go through phases with this, but am mostly a teller. In telling, I've learned about 3 friends going through IVF, and one also suffering with unexplained infertility who may soon do IUI. Obviously the friends who have gone through infertility struggles can always relate and have good things to say (and this forum is so great for commiseration), but my best friend is pregnant right now (due any day), and she's been my best support. I'm glad I gave her the benefit of the doubt and confided all this stuff in her -- it goes to show that it's sometimes more about a person's capacity for empathy than it is about their shared experience.

My mom, on the other hand, I have not yet given that benefit of the doubt... It's a complicated relationship..

Still waiting for AF to show up after stopping progesterone. Any day now, lady!


----------



## lamago

Flannel, You are so right that people will surprise you even when you think they could not understand. For me it's more on MY side. I get selfish and start wishing I was on the other end and it makes it harder for me. Altough, I'm lucky I don't have anybody close to me pregnant right now because I don't know how I'd deal with it. Of course, I'd be happy for them, but I might have a hard time being close to them.


----------



## heath81003

Do any of you have any experience with acupuncture or have you heard any success stories of doing it with IUI? I was thinking about trying it out, but I'm not sure about the added costs on top of the IUI.


----------



## Dini

Hi ladies! I don't think I've joined you all yet, may I?

My second IUI is tomorrow after finally getting a follicle after stair stepping to 200mg of Clomid. I got a big old 26mm, so that's gonna hurt when I O! 

DH has very low (1%) morphology so IUI or IVF is our only option, but IVF isn't because of the cost. 

3chords - Your friend must be devastated. I just can't imagine, this is hard enough!

I have found this time around I'm a teller. This is our 4th year of TTC and not a single one of my friends has suffered from infertility, all of them have children, most young ones, or are pregnant. My best friend has a 16year old and doesn't want anymore so she's been my biggest support. I used to not talk about it but I couldn't handle the constant baby showers and baby talk anymore so I told them, even people at work because I'm a nurse and guess what, nurses make lots of babies! People have learned not to come running to me with cute pictures or stories of their new babies, or their pregnancy journey.

I have one good friend who has 2 boys and I love seeing her videos and pictures, but everyone else seems to rub it in my face. 

I do work with one guy who's wife and him have struggled. Not with conceiving but with healthy babies. After two stillborn's, they now have 2 healthy babies. So he gets it and it's nice to have him around sometimes. 

My family is complicated as well. Most of them on my side are so uneducated that it's pointless to explain it. My niece on the other hand is going through the same thing so she gets it. My inlaws are great, they are very supportive and understand why we didn't come to his dad's families Christmas, lots of little ones and lots of people asking when we are going to have kids because we just got married in May. 

That's my story for now. I hope you all have a great weekend!


----------



## Dini

heath81003 said:


> Do any of you have any experience with acupuncture or have you heard any success stories of doing it with IUI? I was thinking about trying it out, but I'm not sure about the added costs on top of the IUI.

Oh me too! So glad you said that!!


----------



## welshgem

Good luck with the IUI Dini; 26mm is a nice big juicy follie! Let us know how it goes. 

I've just got back from the clinic and had a CD11 scan. I've got two follies at 19mm on each side & my lining is triple striped at 12mm so I'm happy. I trigger on Saturday & IUI is booked in for Monday morning!


----------



## beaglemom

I have not done accupuncture, but have heard great things. It is probably something I will highly consider if I end up on the IUI track in a couple of weeks.


----------



## nolababy1

Hi ladies! It's been ages since I checked in with y'all. I'm hoping to see some BFPs early in 2014! FXd for all of you!

Jaan-I had my husband eat a handful o walnuts everyday when we were TTC. It definitely helps because he hadn't been consistent prior to SA and his counts were so-so. Had him chow down prior to iui and he had great counts. I would eat them too; figured it couldn't hurt;-)


----------



## Kaylen

Hi girls. I was also keeping the whole ttc a secret but I ended up telling a friend at work and she told me another girl had gone thought that recently so I talked to her and he was able to offer some advice. I also found out one of our couple grids had a miscarriage recently so it was nice to talk it thought wish somebody. My densities too is having fertility issues. Unfortunately this is too common. 
I have now told a total of 5 people at work and I really felt better. One of them thought I was pregnant because of my doctors appointments all the time. I wish!
I can also offer some advice to make the tww better: find something else to obsess about. Lol I know it's not easy. I have been playing video games and I am so addicted I am not thinking about the baby stuff nearly as much.


----------



## moni77

Found you!!

So sorry heath and flannel - hoping for better results this month!

AFM - after a crazy cycle where I didn't get my period until 4 WEEKS after the trigger shot (BFNs all the way) I am ready for IUI number 2 tomorrow. My scan yesterday showed 2 follie (24 on right and 18 on left) and 8 mm lining. Gave myself the trigger last night - (in a restaurant's bathroom - I felt like quite the junky!!) Note - it hurts in the thigh - my last 2 went in the stomach without any pain or blood - will definitely go back there if I need to do it again!

Anyways - I am optimistic about this cycle!!


----------



## welshgem

Moni, you'll be in the same 2ww as me as I'm having my IUI tomorrow. 

That 4 weeks must have been torture for you! Fx this is your month x


----------



## Kaylen

So I was wondering something, and because my doctor doesn't take time to talk to his patient I will ask you girls. If you end up with cysts after a medicated cycle, does this mean that the follicle never released an egg and just grew big or that it released an egg but didn't burst? 
I am thinking that perhaps mine didn't release eggs so that's why IUI #1 didn't work.
Any ideas?


----------



## lamago

I'm not sure about the cyst question. Maybe it's a different Rollie than the one that ovulates.


----------



## Hyacinth76

Hi ladies

Just checking in.
Seems my body is not in any rush to play the game on my first go at IUI! Been for scans on CD8, CD10 and Cd12 with no change in follicle size or lining. Have another scan booked in for Monday so fingers crossed something will have changed by then.

I've been reasonably open in the past about trying IUI with friends. They know we have had problems doing it all naturally, so it was easy enough to share with them. However it has to be said I haven't really spoken to any of them since starting this months treatment. I almost don't want to share too much with them in case it doesn't work.


----------



## 3chords

Kaylen said:


> So I was wondering something, and because my doctor doesn't take time to talk to his patient I will ask you girls. If you end up with cysts after a medicated cycle, does this mean that the follicle never released an egg and just grew big or that it released an egg but didn't burst?

Depends on the cyst:

1. If it's a follicular cyst, it means that you did not ovulate (or release an egg). Did they test your progesterone to see if you ovulated or did you temp and confirm ovulation? If you had a lot of follicles, it's also likely that you ovulated from some of them but maybe not some of the smaller ones which became cysts.

2. If it's a corpus luteum cyst, you definitely released an egg but the follicle didn't dissolve like it should and instead formed the cyst.


----------



## Kaylen

3chords said:


> Kaylen said:
> 
> 
> So I was wondering something, and because my doctor doesn't take time to talk to his patient I will ask you girls. If you end up with cysts after a medicated cycle, does this mean that the follicle never released an egg and just grew big or that it released an egg but didn't burst?
> 
> Depends on the cyst:
> 
> 1. If it's a follicular cyst, it means that you did not ovulate (or release an egg). Did they test your progesterone to see if you ovulated or did you temp and confirm ovulation? If you had a lot of follicles, it's also likely that you ovulated from some of them but maybe not some of the smaller ones which became cysts.
> 
> 
> 2. If it's a corpus luteum cyst, you definitely released an egg but the follicle didn't dissolve like it should and instead formed the cyst.Click to expand...


I did temp and I had a clear shift so I guess I ovulated. Thanks for the answer.


----------



## welshgem

Hyacinth76 said:


> Hi ladies
> 
> Just checking in.
> Seems my body is not in any rush to play the game on my first go at IUI! Been for scans on CD8, CD10 and Cd12 with no change in follicle size or lining. Have another scan booked in for Monday so fingers crossed something will have changed by then.
> 
> I've been reasonably open in the past about trying IUI with friends. They know we have had problems doing it all naturally, so it was easy enough to share with them. However it has to be said I haven't really spoken to any of them since starting this months treatment. I almost don't want to share too much with them in case it doesn't work.

Are you on injectables / Clomid Or is this a natural IUI? Odd that there is no change at all! Do you normally have quite long cycles?


----------



## moni77

IUI yesterday - crazy cramping. Feeling better today. 2ww...


----------



## Dini

IUI #2 for me as well yesterday. Welsgem I didn't realize you were also on the same time line as Moni and I, that's so fun! With three of us at the same time one of us is bound to get a BFP!!

This time the procedure was less painful than last time, and I haven't had the cramping as much as before either. I guess that's a good thing. Last cycle I felt Ovulation for sure, this time, if I did it was earlier than the 36hr mark, but I did have a huge 26mm follicle, maybe it came early lol. 

We did the IUI at the 24 hr mark since it was a saturday, and then dtd yesterday evening before I should have ovulated. Now the dreaded 2ww. I can't test out my trigger because on the 15th, which is 5 days after the trigger I have to do another trigger to help keep my progesterone elevated as my body didn't do a good job of it last time. 

I'm worried I'll get a false BFP at 14 dpo, which will be the 25th because that is only 10 days after the second trigger. Guess I'll just rely on the beta's. Last cycle I didn't test the trigger out and I started testing at 10 dpo and had all BFN's.


----------



## beaglemom

Good luck to all 3 of you!


----------



## moni77

I have not tested out the trigger = thought about doing it once early just to see what a positive test looks like! Not sure when I will test. I want to wait the full 2 weeks - but we'll see. I have to go buy some more tests before I can do anything!

Threes the charm right!!


----------



## Dini

moni77 said:


> I have not tested out the trigger = thought about doing it once early just to see what a positive test looks like! Not sure when I will test. I want to wait the full 2 weeks - but we'll see. I have to go buy some more tests before I can do anything!
> 
> Threes the charm right!!

Lets hope so! Although this will be the second cycle with this RE, but after 3 full years of TTC, I think it's time!

I am thinking the same thing, I want to see what a positive looks like lol. I just ordered some more wondfo tests from Amazon today, should be here by the 15th, plenty of time.

I think I have to go get my progesterone tested next Saturday, so depending on the results of that will determine when I test but this time I'm not starting until 14 dpo...at least I'm going to try!


----------



## lamago

Good luck ladies.
:dust:
It sure would be nice to see a bfp!


----------



## Regalpeas

Hello Ladies. :hi: Can I join in?

:dust: to everyone especially those who just went in for IUI.

I am 34/dh 40+ and we've been trying for 3 1/2 years. I had a myomectomy in 2010. Recently 3 small fibroids have been found but none that should intefere with pregnacy. I am on CD 6 of my 2nd IUI round. I'm taking Letrozole. Contemplating wether I will do trigger again.

It's been a long dusty road so far. Praying this is it bc my soul cant take much more.

I just told a friend recently. My mom has known the basics for a year or so now. Other than that we've quiet about it. There's been loads of speculation from both sides of the family and friends but we prefer not to confirm anything. Even the least intentional can be cruel.

Who is worse: the person who down right mocks your inability to get pregnant or the one who b-lines to let you know (before anyone else) that they are pregnant despite rarely talking to you before then?


Anyhow wishing the best for all of us!


----------



## jaan613

AAAAAARRRRRGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

ARRRRGHH ARGHHH ASDLFKJSALFKJSDKLFJSDLKFJSADLKFJASDLKFJSALDKFJASLDKFJASDKLF


*EVERY TYPE OF SWEAR WORD POSSIBLE*

PHEW.
OK, BETTER.

NO ACTUALLY NOT!!!

I'm so upset. Ever since the miscarriage in September, struggling to go through the D&C and horrible cramps I suffered for almost a month, patiently waiting for my first cycle to finish, i was so SO SO ready to start in Jan!!!!!

After the first two scans which show a beautiful lining, there has been NO development with the follies :( BOOOOOOOOOO. I'm so sad. When the doctor did the ultrasound she said "super super PCOS and no reaction this month!" UGGGGGGGHHHHHHHHH.

So now I have to wait AGAIN till next month to try again, because this cycle has to be cancelled.

In August when I conceived with my first IUI, I used puregon shots. This time we tried another variation of the follitropin beta shots since I am not insured and this was apparently the "genernic version" which the doctor had success with when she tried with the other 3 patients this year. Guess my body didn't like it and didn't react to it at all :(

I am not very regular, so I'm hoping for some reason I get my period earlier than later and I can start all over again.

I was so ready for it this month, finally learnt to become positive towards this, and was eager to get the move on. 


And to top it all off, my two friends have announced their pregnancies this week! 

BLAHHHHHH

Okay I am done whining.

:(

I'm sorry to hear about the BFN's that have come around in January. All it takes is one sperm and one egg, I do believe it will happen for all of us. Just the time, dedication and heart we put into this sometimes stresses out more than I think we can handle.

Good luck for all those going in for their IUIs or have just completed them, I really really hope you get the BFP you are looking for!!


----------



## moni77

Sorry Jaan. I know how upsetting it is when you expect to start a cycle and they cancel it on you. FXed for a quick cycle!


----------



## Kaylen

I just had a friend that announced pregnancy. I am happy for her but it's just another hurtful reminder of my own misfortune. I also had nightmares last night that another fried got pregnant and she didn't tell me cause she was afraid I will feel bad. I don't know which is worse!
Anyways I am trying not to obsess this month and I actually kind of successfull. I will test on Thursday which is 10 DPO for me and I usually start spotting on that day. I am not taking any meds this cycle, not even progesterone so everything should be right on schedule as usual.


----------



## 3chords

Hi Regalpeas - welcome! I have had 2 myomectomies so I totally understand the fibroid fear. I also have 3 small fibroids right now (they are all 1-1.2 cm and deep in fundus so inconsequential), so I do feel a hurry to get pregnant before these start to take over my life again.

jaan613 - I'm really sorry about your cancelled cycle. :( It's just heartbreaking and I know that the month-long wait is brutal and seems like an eternity. FX that next month goes much better!


----------



## gabbygabz

Hi ladies, 

Hoping I can join you as I go in for my first IUI this afternoon! I've done 3 rounds of Clomid (Miscarriage with the 3rd round in October) and this is my first IUI with 150 mg Clomid. I have 3 large follicles that are ready to go so I'm really excited. 

I'm 32 and my DH is 40 (his bday is actually tomorrow!) so I'm hoping party planning will distract me in the beginning of this TWW. :dust: to all of us, especially those of you who just had your IUIs recently!


----------



## lamago

welcome to the new TTC'ers!!
:dust:

jaan613: I'm sory to hear about the cancelled cycle. It is definitely frustrating!!! It feels like all the meds were a waste! Here's hoping to a better next cycle.


----------



## Regalpeas

@Jan so sorry. I feel your pain. Hope af comes soon so you can try again!

@3Chords thanks for the warm welcome! Yes, on top of everything else the fear of return fibroids. That is why we are acting now. The removal process was an ordeal of its own. Don't want to go through that again.


----------



## Kaylen

3chords - all women in my family have had fibroids (mom, aunt, grandma) and I am just waiting for mine to appear. So far I haven't been told that I have any but I am dreading it. My mom had to have hers removed as they grew too big but thankfully that was in her 40s. Fx that you don't get any more any time soon.


----------



## moni77

Kaylen said:


> I just had a friend that announced pregnancy. I am happy for her but it's just another hurtful reminder of my own misfortune. I also had nightmares last night that another fried got pregnant and she didn't tell me cause she was afraid I will feel bad. I don't know which is worse!
> Anyways I am trying not to obsess this month and I actually kind of successfull. I will test on Thursday which is 10 DPO for me and I usually start spotting on that day. I am not taking any meds this cycle, not even progesterone so everything should be right on schedule as usual.

My highschool BF just told me she got a faint positive on 10dpo. I am happy for her. She has been trying since the fall. I am taking it as a sign that this is my month as well (we were always very competitive with each other) - so my body won't let me down right!?!


----------



## welshgem

Hi ladies, I am officially inseminated! IUI was quick and relatively painless, just felt a little pressure. 

Moni, Dini - have either of you felt ovulation after the procedure? I've been feeling a bit crampy this afternoon but can't tell of that's from the iui or not? We've been advised to BD tonight and then we'll do it again tomorrow for good measure I think. I won't be testing the trigger out as I want that BFP to be real when I finally see one! :D

Jaan - so sorry to hear about the cancelled cycle. I can't even begin to think how frustrating it must be for you. Stupid question but why didn't they keep going until the follies developed? 

Welcome to Regalpeas and gabbygabs!


----------



## Flannelsheets

Ugh, Jaan, that stinks. Must be such a let-down. :(

I went in this morning for my CD3 monitoring. Got some potential follicles and no cysts, so we're all set (so far) for this IUI cycle. Starting round 2 of Clomid tonight. Happy hot-flashes to me!

This whole process is such a waiting game. My goal for myself this month is to try to focus on the rest of the parts of my life -- the ones I CAN control and that I AM good at -- so that this TTC business feels like just one other thing (instead of *everything* -- and a failed everything...). So much easier said than done..

FX for everyone in the TWW!


----------



## gabbygabz

Thanks welshgem and good luck this cycle!

I am headed in at 4pm for IUI #1 and then will go back tomorrow morning as well. Have any of you had experience with 2 back-to-back samples from your DH? Mine is a little concerned that tomorrow's little guys won't be up to par!


----------



## moni77

I was very crampy all day on sat after the IUI - it started before the IUI and progressively got worse. I dont normally have cramps - so I am guessing it is a combo of the meds and IUI. My temp was up this morning, so I know I ovulated. We were supposed to BD sat night, but I was so crampy we couldnt. Got it in yesterday AM and PM though!!

Gabby - I have seen lots of ladies who do the back to back IUIs - the numbers are usually pretty similar - some are even better on day 2! FXed for you!


----------



## Regalpeas

Woohoo Welsh!!! :dust:

Good luck Gabby! :dust:


Wishing you ladies the best fx fx!


----------



## welshgem

Ooh Gabby, another one on the same 2ww then! 

Our clinic doesn't offer back to back, they just recommend bd'ing afterwards! Whatever the 2nd sample is, it can't hurt!


----------



## heath81003

Kaylan - I know exactly how you feel in regards to your nightmare about your friend. That is the main reason why I try not to tell a lot of ppl about TTC because I don't want them to feel sorry for me. One of my good friends got pregnant when I was only a few months into TTC and she didn't tell me because she was afraid to hurt my feelings. I think that upset me the most that she felt like she couldn't tell me than that she was pregnant.

jaan - so sorry about your cancelled cycle. I hope next month you will get your BFP!

Good luck to everyone who just had their IUI. I pray for a quick TWW and a BFP at the end!!


----------



## Kaylen

I don't know how true this is but I found it just now:
https://www.fertinatal.com/blog/newdevelopmentunexplainedinfertility/
It talks about reason for infertility that according to them accounts for 80% of unexplained cases.


----------



## Regalpeas

Hi Kaylen I read this in a medical journal not so long ago. I believe it. The next questions is what causes high sperm damage. Can it be prevented?


----------



## Dini

Hi everyone and welcome to the newcomers! We have a lot of us on the TWW together! My IUI #2 was Saturday so I'm 3 dpo and nothing really to speak of. I'm trying much harder not to symptom spot this time around.

Welshgem - I had a little cramping during IUI, and some after for a few hours. Last cycle I could tell the minute I ovulated, lots of severe cramping on the left side for about 15 min almost exactly at the 36hr mark but this time I couldn't tell you when or if I did. I didn't temp because it just stresses me out more so I guess I will wait until the results of my Progesterone test that I'll have done at work Saturday. 

This time around all my symptoms have been drastically less than last time. Last time I had sore bb starting about cd9 until AF appeared and this time it's minor and didn't start until 2 days post trigger. 

Jaan - I feel your pain about not responding, that's pretty much what happened to me this cycle. Last cycle I had a great follie with just 50mg of clomid, but got a BFN, so this time we went to 100mg, my cd12 scan was terrible, only two worth measuring at only 10 and 13mm, so the had me take 150mg right away and come back in a week, to find nothing had happened except there was now an 11mm to add to the collection, but nothing that would work. So I too 200mg starting that day and went back 9 days later fully expecting to cancel this cycle but somehow I had a 26mm follie so we did IUI the next day. I don't feel good about this cycle, probably because I didn't respond and had to take such a high dose of Clomid. I really truly hope your AF shows soon and you have a better response to whatever you take next cycle.

Kayan - That nightmare came true for me last year, a good friend of mine waited to tell me about her pregnancy until she announced it to everyone because she didn't want to hurt me, but actually I think that hurt worse. We started trying around the same time over 4 years ago and she now has 2 beautiful boys.

I am hopeful for all of you because we all deserve this and have worked so very hard for it!!


----------



## brittany12

Sorry I haven't really had time to read through this thread too much but I will try to! 

Is anyone in here doing IUI because DH has slow sperm?


----------



## beaglemom

brittany12 said:


> Sorry I haven't really had time to read through this thread too much but I will try to!
> 
> Is anyone in here doing IUI because DH has slow sperm?

I will be next cycle if this one is a bust. It will be my first. No known issues with me, SA count 12 million.


----------



## Dini

We are doing IUI due to low morphology. I do have PCOS but we are doing the IUI mostly because of his morphology.


----------



## beaglemom

Dini said:


> We are doing IUI due to low morphology. I do have PCOS but we are doing the IUI mostly because of his morphology.

Have you tried femera? I dont know much about it. But i follow this vlog and she had pcos, he had no issues. They went in for iui. She had to do 2 rounds of femera. She had eggs they were waiting to get larger. In between scans she ovulated. So she goes in and no egg. She is devastated. By chance they had had sex 2 days earlier. Well after 4 years trying that did the trick! Their vlog on YouTube is Ellie and Jared. I love watching them.


----------



## Kaylen

Regalpeas said:


> Hi Kaylen I read this in a medical journal not so long ago. I believe it. The next questions is what causes high sperm damage. Can it be prevented?

From everything I read it appears that there isn't a way to fix this... One study showed they used antioxidants and it helped but reduced morphology. It also appears that this test is only done in the UK? I will try to ask my doctor about it.

It so so hard not knowing! The only other reason for us would be low morphology so I hope that's it and not the DNA damage.


----------



## brittany12

DH has 30 million sperm per ml and 2.5 ml his motility is 60% moving at 2+ and morph on strict scale 4%

I was hoping his sperm were good enough to do it on their own. Just wanted to compare his results with others that are doing IUI


----------



## jaan613

hi ladies,
thank you so much for your messages, its just nice to know i am not alone in this whole process. my husband just keeps telling me "will wait for next month, dont worry!" - it's annoying but i guess if he also sulks with me that wouldn't be good, he's trying to be positive and so should i.
i guess it gives me another few weeks to continue taking care of my body and hopefully my period comes soooooooon. usually i get it every 45 days or so, but i am hoping it will come on schedule (30 days or so) since i did take a few FSH shots before the cycle got cancelled.

i too was wondering why my doc didnt suggest to keep taking the shots until a follie developed but after speaking to her she said my ovaries were "super polycystic" and there is really no hope this month an egg will develop and since i was cd 9 already she said some development should have been made. i trust her alot since she does the ultrasounds herself. 

patience is something i am soon going to become a master of, cuz god knows how long i have been waiting for this!!!


----------



## jaan613

Dini said:


> Hi everyone and welcome to the newcomers! We have a lot of us on the TWW together! My IUI #2 was Saturday so I'm 3 dpo and nothing really to speak of. I'm trying much harder not to symptom spot this time around.
> 
> Welshgem - I had a little cramping during IUI, and some after for a few hours. Last cycle I could tell the minute I ovulated, lots of severe cramping on the left side for about 15 min almost exactly at the 36hr mark but this time I couldn't tell you when or if I did. I didn't temp because it just stresses me out more so I guess I will wait until the results of my Progesterone test that I'll have done at work Saturday.
> 
> This time around all my symptoms have been drastically less than last time. Last time I had sore bb starting about cd9 until AF appeared and this time it's minor and didn't start until 2 days post trigger.
> 
> Jaan - I feel your pain about not responding, that's pretty much what happened to me this cycle. Last cycle I had a great follie with just 50mg of clomid, but got a BFN, so this time we went to 100mg, my cd12 scan was terrible, only two worth measuring at only 10 and 13mm, so the had me take 150mg right away and come back in a week, to find nothing had happened except there was now an 11mm to add to the collection, but nothing that would work. So I too 200mg starting that day and went back 9 days later fully expecting to cancel this cycle but somehow I had a 26mm follie so we did IUI the next day. I don't feel good about this cycle, probably because I didn't respond and had to take such a high dose of Clomid. I really truly hope your AF shows soon and you have a better response to whatever you take next cycle.
> 
> Kayan - That nightmare came true for me last year, a good friend of mine waited to tell me about her pregnancy until she announced it to everyone because she didn't want to hurt me, but actually I think that hurt worse. We started trying around the same time over 4 years ago and she now has 2 beautiful boys.
> 
> I am hopeful for all of you because we all deserve this and have worked so very hard for it!!


Wow that is great that they kept trying this cycle. Best of luck with you!
I wish my doctor didn't cancel the cycle but she really didnt think we should continue if by cd9 there was nothing developing, not even a tiny one!

Take care :)


----------



## sarlar

Hey ladies. Just started femara a couple days ago in preparation for my second IUI. My first was BFN in November.


----------



## babydreams820

I will be staying femara tomorrow. Good luck to you






sarlar said:


> Hey ladies. Just started femara a couple days ago in preparation for my second IUI. My first was BFN in November.


----------



## Hyacinth76

Hi ladies

Sending everyone who is on their 2WW the very best of luck.

Still very little movement for me. I'm CD16 and whilst I have two good follicles and my lining is better, my body is refusing to OV! 
Patience isn't really my strong point, so I'm just sitting here getting v frustrated waiting for my first IUI.

Find out later if I need to inject to get things going a bit quicker. 

I think everyone who has been doing this for a while has the patience if saints. Think I might to learn a thing or two!


----------



## 3chords

brittany12 said:


> DH has 30 million sperm per ml and 2.5 ml his motility is 60% moving at 2+ and morph on strict scale 4%
> 
> I was hoping his sperm were good enough to do it on their own. Just wanted to compare his results with others that are doing IUI

Brittany,

I thought this clinic explains it pretty well...I came across it when I was looking to interpret DH's results. Just keep in mind that different clinics have different views and a lot of them push for IVF for a number of reasons (more profitable and also ups their stats). So your own RE might have a different view of the cut offs, etc.

https://www.fertilitydr.com/male-infertility-semen-analysis-kruger.html


----------



## brittany12

3chords said:


> brittany12 said:
> 
> 
> DH has 30 million sperm per ml and 2.5 ml his motility is 60% moving at 2+ and morph on strict scale 4%
> 
> I was hoping his sperm were good enough to do it on their own. Just wanted to compare his results with others that are doing IUI
> 
> Brittany,
> 
> I thought this clinic explains it pretty well...I came across it when I was looking to interpret DH's results. Just keep in mind that different clinics have different views and a lot of them push for IVF for a number of reasons (more profitable and also ups their stats). So your own RE might have a different view of the cut offs, etc.
> 
> https://www.fertilitydr.com/male-infertility-semen-analysis-kruger.htmlClick to expand...

so that basically says we have to have ICSI if I ever want to get pregnant?


----------



## Kaylen

Well it looks like I am out. I woke up this morning and I was spotting. I didn't expect to see it early on the morning as it normally starts late in the afternoon but that's what it is. Both hubby and I had dreams that I was pregnant and we were so hopeful. He is finally starting to understand how I feel. 
I guess it's on to IUI #2, and I hope everything is good and we can proceed with it.


----------



## beaglemom

Kaylen said:


> Well it looks like I am out. I woke up this morning and I was spotting. I didn't expect to see it early on the morning as it normally starts late in the afternoon but that's what it is. Both hubby and I had dreams that I was pregnant and we were so hopeful. He is finally starting to understand how I feel.
> I guess it's on to IUI #2, and I hope everything is good and we can proceed with it.

If it is just light spotting, you still have a shot.

I am also getting some brown spotting. I picked up my clomid yesterday. I am very hopefuly for next cycle.


----------



## Dini

brittany12 said:


> 3chords said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> brittany12 said:
> 
> 
> DH has 30 million sperm per ml and 2.5 ml his motility is 60% moving at 2+ and morph on strict scale 4%
> 
> I was hoping his sperm were good enough to do it on their own. Just wanted to compare his results with others that are doing IUI
> 
> Brittany,
> 
> I thought this clinic explains it pretty well...I came across it when I was looking to interpret DH's results. Just keep in mind that different clinics have different views and a lot of them push for IVF for a number of reasons (more profitable and also ups their stats). So your own RE might have a different view of the cut offs, etc.
> 
> https://www.fertilitydr.com/male-infertility-semen-analysis-kruger.htmlClick to expand...
> 
> so that basically says we have to have ICSI if I ever want to get pregnant?Click to expand...

I wouldn't say that Brittany, my DH's results are worse than yours, and my RE seems to think IUI should work for us. My DH's count was about 53mil per ml wtih 2 ml, motility about 50%, and morphology only 1% on strict scale. But the RE said that out of a total of 106mil sperm, still over 100,000 are normal, so with IUI that increases our chances. Still not great, about 12-15% each cycle, but still worth trying.

The numbers on his wash were better with both IUI's. We don't get morphology but last time his count was 15mil motile sperm, 86% motility and he said before the wash they were moving about 2+ and after they were up to 3-4+ so he seemed hopeful. 

I have seen lots of ladies on here with numbers similar to ours who got pregnant with IUI's, so if the cost is drastically less for IUI then maybe give it a few rounds. It's also easier on your body..


----------



## Kaylen

I always count myself out when spotting starts because AF always follows. I never spot at any other time. The one time I got pregnant I didn't have implantation spotting so I assume it will be the same next time. I know that's stupid, but I am going off previous experience. 

You know we bought a house last year and we went for a big house so we can have room for 3 kids and not have to move. I feel so stupid right now. Living in an entry house :-(
Sorry guys, I am just venting I hope I am not putting you down. 
Hopefully we see some good news this month from the other ladies on here.


----------



## babydreams820

I went to the Re's office today for ultrasound and injection teaching. The nurse said my lining was a little thick,:shrug: but it wasn't a huge concern. I start the Letrozole tonight and take 5 mg until CD 7, on CD 7 I start 75 IUs of Follistim and take it until CD 9.


----------



## Dini

Kaylen said:


> I always count myself out when spotting starts because AF always follows. I never spot at any other time. The one time I got pregnant I didn't have implantation spotting so I assume it will be the same next time. I know that's stupid, but I am going off previous experience.
> 
> You know we bought a house last year and we went for a big house so we can have room for 3 kids and not have to move. I feel so stupid right now. Living in an entry house :-(
> Sorry guys, I am just venting I hope I am not putting you down.
> Hopefully we see some good news this month from the other ladies on here.

You're not bringing us down, we all know how much of a struggle this is! We've made a lot of decisions based on the assumption we are going to have several kids and after all the years of trying it is so upsetting to think how many we could've had by now if it weren't for our problems. 

I hope you aren't out but if you are we are here! I figure I'm out just because, no particular reason except this was such a difficult cycle. February is a good month! (Mine and DH's bd lol)


----------



## moni77

We also had lower numbers and were told an IUI could work - it only puts our odds back to a normal person though (20%) whereas IVF has much better odds. We are starting with the IUI if it doesn't work we will move on.


----------



## jaan613

Guys&#8230;look at my signature and see that I got pregnant on my first IUI and look at my husband's post wash sperm count. 

I never believed them when they said they needed just "one" and what do ya know, it worked. Just didn't last, boo :(


----------



## jaan613

this was the sperm analysis of my husband on the IUI which we conceived, if that helps anyone out here.
his doctor has put him on 50 mg of clomid daily, which is weird i thought at first but it did increase his quality which is why the doctor gave us the go ahead for our first IUI. 

can't wait to get my period so i can start again,so so ready.
 



Attached Files:







photo.jpg
File size: 29.7 KB
Views: 11


----------



## Kaylen

jaan613 said:


> this was the sperm analysis of my husband on the IUI which we conceived, if that helps anyone out here.
> his doctor has put him on 50 mg of clomid daily, which is weird i thought at first but it did increase his quality which is why the doctor gave us the go ahead for our first IUI.
> 
> can't wait to get my period so i can start again,so so ready.

Jaan, when you say increased the quality do you mean the morphology? Also, according to the WHO criteria one only needs 4% morphology to be in normal range, why is this criteria used if it should be higher in reality? Does anyone know?

To tell you the biggest worry I have is that we will have to do an IVF and I will get pregnant and I will miscarry. I know people that keep on getting pregnant and having miscarriages. And myself, I've only been pregnant once but also had a miscarriage. How am I to know it won't happen again? Truth is I would spend the 10 gran on IVF right now if I was sure it will work.


----------



## Flannelsheets

@ Moni- that's exactly our situation, and that's what our dr told us. We're on IUI #2 (happening ~Th. next week) and we'll give it one more try after that. He put me on 50 mg Clomid + Ovidrel, and progesterone in the TWW just to give us the best chances (even though I already ovulate). While the possibility of the increased chances of IVF is exciting, I'm REALLY hoping we don't have to go through it!


----------



## 3chords

Kaylen said:


> Jaan, when you say increased the quality do you mean the morphology? Also, according to the WHO criteria one only needs 4% morphology to be in normal range, why is this criteria used if it should be higher in reality? Does anyone know?

That's been my question too. I think there are a few possibilities.

1. They think 4% the threshold of normal, but of course you don't really want to be at the threshold, you want to be higher.

2. For clinics, it's all about success rates because they are for-profit. This is why a lot of clinics will push IVF if you have 4% (or maybe even 5%) because repeatedly doing IUIs and failing does not help their statistics. You can also be really cynical and just assume that they say 4% is bad because their profit on IVF is so much greater than with IUI or clomid or whatever else you do.

3. Different REs just have their own preferences. You'll see that all the time on these boards....for example, how big does a follicle need to be before triggering? How thick should the lining be for implantation to be possible? How many follicles will they let you have before a cycle is cancelled? What's the sperm threshold (number, morphology) before they think you need IUI or ICSI. It all really depends on your own doctor and your own clinic - you just have to find one that fits for you.


----------



## beaglemom

Hi ladies...sorry I am not sure how much I have been in the loop on this thread. I am on 2 IUI threads & another very active TTC thread. So AF showed for me today which is exciting because I was on a natural cycle after 3 clomid cycles. So I am now counting down to my first IUI. We have low count issue. 1st analysis was 12 million second was 29 million...count went up but motility went down :( so really hoping IUI is our answer. No known issues with me. I will be on clomid cd 5-9...I am unmonitored so I will just call the office when I get a pos opk. As far as I know there will be no other drugs. I am so excited for this. Last night I dreamt I had the IUI, 2 eggs, both fertilized, so I was pregnant with twins a boy & a girl.


----------



## lamago

:dust: beaglemom. I hope your dreams come true!


----------



## Kaylen

Beaglemom, I too am having dreams that I am pregnant. I think this is really getting to is huh? My husband had a dream too the night before I did. 
I am tempted to ask for un monitored too, but knowing my doctor he won't let me. They don't listen at all :-(.


----------



## beaglemom

Kaylen said:


> Beaglemom, I too am having dreams that I am pregnant. I think this is really getting to is huh? My husband had a dream too the night before I did.
> I am tempted to ask for un monitored too, but knowing my doctor he won't let me. They don't listen at all :-(.

I think I had the dream because I was googling right before going to sleep. But it was such a great feeling...that dream.

I am surprised you saying you want unmonitored. Only because when I mention it on some threads some ladies freak out on me & call me & my doctor crazy. I am not sure what kind of dr you have. I am going through my regular gyno which I think also plays a part in the unmonitored. I am not really nervous...I was previoulsy on clomid with minimal side effects. I am also willing to give it a shot unmonitored. I think she is willing to do 3 rounds then I will be off to a ferility clinic. But I am really hoping to get lucky.


----------



## Kaylen

beaglemom said:


> Kaylen said:
> 
> 
> Beaglemom, I too am having dreams that I am pregnant. I think this is really getting to is huh? My husband had a dream too the night before I did.
> I am tempted to ask for un monitored too, but knowing my doctor he won't let me. They don't listen at all :-(.
> 
> I think I had the dream because I was googling right before going to sleep. But it was such a great feeling...that dream.
> 
> I am surprised you saying you want unmonitored. Only because when I mention it on some threads some ladies freak out on me & call me & my doctor crazy. I am not sure what kind of dr you have. I am going through my regular gyno which I think also plays a part in the unmonitored. I am not really nervous...I was previoulsy on clomid with minimal side effects. I am also willing to give it a shot unmonitored. I think she is willing to do 3 rounds then I will be off to a ferility clinic. But I am really hoping to get lucky.Click to expand...

Yes, because I ovulate on my own just fine and you only need one right? And I was only taking 50 mg clomid and I ended up with multiple cysts so now I feel like it would be best to do non medicated but with an ovidrel shot given when I get a positive OPK. Maybe still have an ultrasound when I get a positive OPK to confirm things are looking good. I know I am not a doctor but I feel like this would be a good way to try. 

I think the doctor is trying to help me get more for my money but I wish he would discuss with me and consider my opinions or at least pretend to lol.


----------



## welshgem

Beaglemom, great news on the upcoming IUI - best of luck! 

How are all my ladies in the TWW doing? I'm 5dpiui (if you include day of IUI itself which I am cos I had it at 10 in the morning!) and today I had AF-like cramps all day as well as lots of lotiony/creamy CM. Progesterone side effects?


----------



## Dini

welshgem said:


> Beaglemom, great news on the upcoming IUI - best of luck!
> 
> How are all my ladies in the TWW doing? I'm 5dpiui (if you include day of IUI itself which I am cos I had it at 10 in the morning!) and today I had AF-like cramps all day as well as lots of lotiony/creamy CM. Progesterone side effects?

Hi welshgem, I'm 7dpIUI, 6dpo, cuz I should've O'd at like 11pm Saturday night, so I'm not counting Saturday for Ovulation. I also have lotiony/creamy CM that I noticed today. Progersterone test tomorrow but won't have results till Mon or Tue. I think that's gonna be the hardest part, since my last progesterone level was only 9. 

How are you feeling otherwise??


----------



## Kaylen

welshgem said:


> Beaglemom, great news on the upcoming IUI - best of luck!
> 
> How are all my ladies in the TWW doing? I'm 5dpiui (if you include day of IUI itself which I am cos I had it at 10 in the morning!) and today I had AF-like cramps all day as well as lots of lotiony/creamy CM. Progesterone side effects?

If you are using the progesterone vaginaly, then it will turn your CM white, but not necessary lotiony. I had milky white lotiony when I was pregnant but unfortunately I don't know what DPO it started as I didn't realize what was going on until I missed AF with a few days. Still it's a good sign!


----------



## welshgem

Dini - I won't be getting any further tests so I can only assume I ovulated. I don't normally have any issues in this area so fingers crossed. 
Feeling fine today - cramps have gone. Just got a bit of a headache today. 
How are you feeling? Good luck with your progesterone test. 

Kaylen - no these go up my bum unfortunately so it won't be that!


----------



## Flannelsheets

Up the bum! I don't know if that's better or worse than vaginally.

Sigh.. the things we go through!!


----------



## moni77

One week down one to go... 7 dpIUI...


----------



## welshgem

Flannelsheets said:


> Up the bum! I don't know if that's better or worse than vaginally.
> 
> Sigh.. the things we go through!!

Haha! Tell me about it. I'm at least telling myself the upside to this is not having the discharge you would normally get with vaginal pessaries!


----------



## Kaylen

I am still spotting 3 days later.... took a test this morning and negative so idk why its taking so long to start. No cramps , boobs are a tiny bit sore but nothing else. i haven't taken temperatures because i keep on waking up in the middle of the night.... i will test again if it hasn;t started by tomorrow.


----------



## Kaylen

Ok nvm, AF is here for sure. The good thing about AF is that it brings a new cycle and new hope, after it crushes the old hope.
It looks like we will be skipping IUI this cycle too due to my work schedule.


----------



## moni77

sorry Kaylan. Hopefully you wont need the next one!


----------



## 3chords

Hi all.

moni - I remember thinking your numbers were great (follicle size + post-wash). Can't wait to see your results when you start testing in a few days.

I finally triggered this morning and IUI is scheduled for tomorrow morning. Woohoo, come what may.


----------



## Kaylen

moni77 said:


> sorry Kaylan. Hopefully you wont need the next one!

Well it looks like I am going to make it work. Going for ultrasound tomorrow morning and if the cysts are gone we are moving forward with it. IUI should be Friday the 31st.
Hubby has been taking fertility blend and we are hoping his numbers are better this time. Not that they were bad last time, but they were only half as good as his initial analysis. 

I will be taking clomid + Gonal-f again with ovidrel shot.
Anyone else starting a cycle today or close to today?


----------



## Dini

Kaylen sorry AF showed but I'm so glad you are going to make the IUI work. 

Moni we don't have much longer till we can test. I'm still waiting for the booster trigger to leave my body. I'm 5 days post trigger on that one and the line is very faint this morning.


----------



## beaglemom

Kaylen said:


> moni77 said:
> 
> 
> sorry Kaylan. Hopefully you wont need the next one!
> 
> Well it looks like I am going to make it work. Going for ultrasound tomorrow morning and if the cysts are gone we are moving forward with it. IUI should be Friday the 31st.
> Hubby has been taking fertility blend and we are hoping his numbers are better this time. Not that they were bad last time, but they were only half as good as his initial analysis.
> 
> I will be taking clomid + Gonal-f again with ovidrel shot.
> Anyone else starting a cycle today or close to today?Click to expand...

Kaylen, I am CD 4...starting clomid tomorrow. I am estimating my IUI will be around the end of the month. Good luck to you. I have not told my boss. I plan to just tell him I may need time off on short notice. It shouldn't be an issue.


----------



## moni77

Yay Kaylan glad it is working out!!

3chords - glad you are starting as well. I gave in and tested this morning - BFN. only 9dpiui so I sh


----------



## moni77

Yay Kaylan and 3chords for starting. 

I did give in and test this morning - BFN. only on 9dpiui - so I know still early - but I was hoping...

I vow to next test on Wed... GL to you Dini!!


----------



## Flannelsheets

Going in tomorrow a.m. for the CD11 scan. Hopefully things will look good, and then I'll trigger tomorrow p.m., and we'll do the IUI on Th. I'm a bit afraid that I might have too many follicles and they'll call it off, because things looked really busy down there a week or so ago, and I've been having some cramps that I didn't have last time on Clomid. I don't mean to seem insensitive in saying that -- I know there are ladies here with the opposite problem. I guess the possibility of things getting called off is annoying either way. We'll see, though.

Meanwhile, there's a possibility of 7" of snow in my area tomorrow. Thank goodness I live close to the clinic!


----------



## gabbygabz

Kaylen good luck with the fresh start in a new cycle!

Dini I am testing out my trigger shot too! Last night (6 days later) the line is super faint. I'm hoping on tomorrow's test it'll be totally gone!

Trying very very hard not to symptom spot (especially with a trigger in the mix) but it is sooooo hard. 

Fingers crossed for us all!


----------



## Flannelsheets

Had 2 lovely follicles this morning (17.5 and 20.2). Yay! Iui on Th.
Gabby, good luck with the symptom-spotting...


----------



## Kaylen

Yey beaglemom, we will be cycle buddies. I am cd 3 today. I had ultrasound this morning and the left ovary was cyst free while the right had a few but small ones. They said its a go for now unless estrogen is too high which I should know tomorrow. I already ordered clomid and need to call and order the injectables. 

I can't wait to hear what everyone else's results are! It looks like we have people testing all the time.


----------



## heidiliz626

Hey all, new to this forum but not new to IUI

Had our 5th IUI on 1/20 with gonal f and ovidrel. Now on our 2ww. Blood test on 2/4.

Previous cycles with clomid and ovidrel, one early misscarriage.


----------



## beaglemom

Good luck to everyone...I am so anxious for the iui...anxious, scared, nervious, excited.

We were in target & they had AMAZING clearance deals. We held back on them except a baby monitor. My husband is set on having a camera one...so we found one that was $53 from $190!!! So we grabbed it. It has a camera & you can hook it up to the laptop for online access.


----------



## GirlygirlRace

Hello ladies! This will be my first IUI cycle. We are super excited. I started 100mg of clomid today (cd2-6) and have an appointment on the 29th to check follicles. Looking forward to hearing everyone's stories and supporting however I can. :happydance:


----------



## lamago

welcome girlygirlrace! Good luck on your iui!


----------



## welshgem

Wow we've got lots of IUI's coming up. Good luck to the ladies who are about to have their IUI's and good luck to my fellow testers! 

I'm desperate to test now but they want me to wait until Monday. Think I might take a sneaky test on the weekend.


----------



## Kaylen

Wow our group really is growing. Someone has to get a BFP out of so many people!
I got estradiol levels today and it is 11.4 pg/mL, which is less than half of what it was last time... I know low is good so it's a good start. Starring clomid tomorrow and Gonal-f on days 7,9 and 11. 
The best thing about IUIs is that it only takes 23 days to ovulate and time flies. Otherwise I have to wait 20 :-(.

Does anyone know what causes late ovulation? I used to have perfect 28 days cycles until I started taking contraceptives. After I stopped them my cycles were longer and never went back to normal. And I only took them for like a year.


----------



## 3chords

Waiting for some BFPs here soon!

Had my IUI yesterday (Jan 21), blood test scheduled for Feb 4th. Hopefully I can hold out until Feb 1 or so to test. :)


----------



## Dini

I'm testing on Saturday. I've been testing out the trigger I took a week ago as a booster shot, and it's almost gone, only a squinter line showed up this morning. My progesterone levels 7dpo were 15.7 so better than the 9 from last cycle, but not as good as I was hoping with the booster hcg shot. 

Had a beta yesterday as I had to go to the ER yesterday, and turns out I need to have my gallbladder removed, so he drew a beta so if it has to be in a few days they can do another to see if I really am or it's the trigger, it was only 13, so I'm guessing that was the trigger, but AF is due saturday so we will see.


----------



## Kaylen

Dini, I heard (and I don't remember where) that somebody got pregnant after having their gallbladder removed. Apparently it was the reason for infertility. I don't remember but you may want to google it and see if there is more info.


----------



## heidiliz626

3chords said:


> Waiting for some BFPs here soon!
> 
> Had my IUI yesterday (Jan 21), blood test scheduled for Feb 4th. Hopefully I can hold out until Feb 1 or so to test. :)

We test the same day!! Coooome onnnn bfp!


----------



## heidiliz626

Dini said:


> I'm testing on Saturday. I've been testing out the trigger I took a week ago as a booster shot, and it's almost gone, only a squinter line showed up this morning. My progesterone levels 7dpo were 15.7 so better than the 9 from last cycle, but not as good as I was hoping with the booster hcg shot.
> 
> Had a beta yesterday as I had to go to the ER yesterday, and turns out I need to have my gallbladder removed, so he drew a beta so if it has to be in a few days they can do another to see if I really am or it's the trigger, it was only 13, so I'm guessing that was the trigger, but AF is due saturday so we will see.


Have u had a positive hpt? Trigger didnt show on a hpt around 7dp the trigger... maybe your preggers??


----------



## Hyacinth76

Hope it goes well for you tomorrow flannelsheets, and good luck to everyone else.

I'm now 5dpo (6 if you include the day of the IUI), and am not sure if the symptoms are down to good things or just the usual monthly aches and pains.
I'm not due to test until 4th Feb which feels like a lifetime away! Trying not to think about it, but as you know, that's easier said than done!


----------



## Flannelsheets

Thanks, Hyacinth!
Poor hubby has a mild flu. I think he'll be well enough to do his business in the little cup tomorrow, but .. sigh.. poor guy. 
I'll probably be testing Feb. 6. Let's go 1st week of Feb. BFP's!!
See ya in the tww..


----------



## lamago

Good luck DAni! I hope this is it! 

I got a shocker BFP two days ago on my month off! I still can't believe it.


----------



## welshgem

Hi ladies, 

Hope we get some BFP's amongst all of our testers! 
I'm 10dpiui (11 inc. iui) and I got a BFN on a cheapy test this morning. I should have known better but couldn't help myself. I'm consoling myself with the fact that it wasn't a super sensitive one (20miu) so gonna buy some Frer's for the weekend and official testing day I think.


----------



## 3chords

heidiliz626 said:


> We test the same day!! Coooome onnnn bfp!

Testing buddies! :hugs:

Not much happening for me, just testing out the trigger (still showing up as a strong line) and eating pineapple core.

welshgem - sorry about the BFN but it's still early, give it another couple of days. :)


----------



## Kaylen

lamago said:


> Good luck DAni! I hope this is it!
> 
> I got a shocker BFP two days ago on my month off! I still can't believe it.

Congrats lamago, we all need to hear good news!


----------



## moni77

welshgem said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> Hope we get some BFP's amongst all of our testers!
> I'm 10dpiui (11 inc. iui) and I got a BFN on a cheapy test this morning. I should have known better but couldn't help myself. I'm consoling myself with the fact that it wasn't a super sensitive one (20miu) so gonna buy some Frer's for the weekend and official testing day I think.

I did the same thing yesterday - hoping I was one of the lucky "early" ones - which prob doesnt make sense since I have a long LP - 15-16 days. My guess is the early testers are people with a shorter LP. I'm not testing again until Sat.

Congrat Iamago


----------



## lamago

Thanks! Just waiting for it to sink in. I'm still here rooting for all of you!


----------



## gabbygabz

Congrats lamago!

AFM I'm 8/9dpo. I've tested out the trigger so that's something at least. With you moni on the 15 day LP so vowing to not test again until after the weekend but really, all those internet cheapies call my name every morning!

Here's to hoping for lots more BFPs soon!


----------



## welshgem

lamago said:


> Thanks! Just waiting for it to sink in. I'm still here rooting for all of you!

Congratulations lamago! Send some positive vibes our way! x


----------



## Flannelsheets

Congrats, lamago! That must be quite a shock!

Everything was fine today with the iui. Now I'm in the TWW! Blood test on the 7th.


----------



## mangotango

Hi ladies! This will be my first IUI cycle next week sometime. My story is that my husband has zero sperm...zero zero zero nada nada nada! As far as I know I am ok but will be checking out CD 3 labs in February if this cycle doesn't make that BFP for us. We are using donor sperm. I hope my body is healthy enough and ready for this and that I have nothing keeping me from my eggs grabbing up those spermies and making a home for the little bean to stick. I am definitely nervous though since we all know that even with 2 completely healthy perfectly functioning couples, the pregnancy rates are not that high. So who knows if it will take or how many cycles it will take. I'm hopeful but nervous. Glad I found this board to have some support from those who understand! Good luck to everyone!!


----------



## jaan613

Lamago, congratulations!!!!

To all those who are testing soon, i REALLY REALLLY hope you see those double lines!!!

I cannot waiiiiit to get my period. I am so ready. Got my last one Jan 1, so I am hoping I'll be right on time this month.


----------



## xurfingers

mangotango said:


> Hi ladies! This will be my first IUI cycle next week sometime. My story is that my husband has zero sperm...zero zero zero nada nada nada! As far as I know I am ok but will be checking out CD 3 labs in February if this cycle doesn't make that BFP for us. We are using donor sperm. I hope my body is healthy enough and ready for this and that I have nothing keeping me from my eggs grabbing up those spermies and making a home for the little bean to stick. I am definitely nervous though since we all know that even with 2 completely healthy perfectly functioning couples, the pregnancy rates are not that high. So who knows if it will take or how many cycles it will take. I'm hopeful but nervous. Glad I found this board to have some support from those who understand! Good luck to everyone!!


Hi hun! I will be starting a new IUI cycle about the first week of February also! AF due Feb. 1st.


----------



## Flannelsheets

Oh man, xurfingers, that's a long & involved fertility journey. Hope you get some good luck soon -- seems like you've earned it!


----------



## mangotango

lamago said:


> Thanks! Just waiting for it to sink in. I'm still here rooting for all of you!


Congratulations! How truly amazing and exciting for you!


----------



## xurfingers

Flannelsheets said:


> Oh man, xurfingers, that's a long & involved fertility journey. Hope you get some good luck soon -- seems like you've earned it!

Oh yes, it's been a tough few years! But we are so confident that it's going to happen now that DHs morphology is finally normal. Our new RE is a genius. We wasted so much time and MONEY with our initial fertility clinic. They never once tried to deal with the real problem... Just wanted us to keep shelling out money to go around it. This is our first natural cycle with the normal morphology so we are kind of hoping that it happens naturally. I am 7dpo today and would love to cancel the upcoming IUI Lol But I'm realistic and know I'm not that lucky! Good luck to everyone :)


----------



## xurfingers

lamago said:


> Thanks! Just waiting for it to sink in. I'm still here rooting for all of you!

Congratulations! Whoohoo!!!!


----------



## mangotango

xurfingers said:


> Hi hun! I will be starting a new IUI cycle about the first week of February also! AF due Feb. 1st.

xurfingers, good luck this month! I see you are 7dpo now, sending positive thoughts your way! Glad you like your new RE! We are using a local clinic that does IUI and has 2 specialists, but they do not do anything more than IUI so I am hoping it goes well. We opted to try this first as it is only 35minutes from home for the procedure and she comes to my clinic near my home (5 min) to see patients too instead of driving 2 hours. I think if it doesn't work after a few rounds we would consider seeing the 2 hour away full blown fertility clinic specialists who are RE also. Again, good luck! and good luck to everyone! I'm so excited and nervous!

by the way, what OPKs does everyone use? I'm so nervous I will miss my peak!! I just got the clear blue easy that has the estrogen as high fertility with a flashing smiley face to show a few days before the LH surge and then it goes to a solid smiley face when LH surges and is best peak fertility. I have some internet cheapies too.


----------



## sarlar

Congrats on the BFP and good happy thoughts for soon to be testers!! 

I got my smiley face today, so IUI number 2 scheduled for tomorrow at 0900. Hoping it is a successful month for all of us!!


----------



## xurfingers

mangotango said:


> xurfingers said:
> 
> 
> Hi hun! I will be starting a new IUI cycle about the first week of February also! AF due Feb. 1st.
> 
> xurfingers, good luck this month! I see you are 7dpo now, sending positive thoughts your way! Glad you like your new RE! We are using a local clinic that does IUI and has 2 specialists, but they do not do anything more than IUI so I am hoping it goes well. We opted to try this first as it is only 35minutes from home for the procedure and she comes to my clinic near my home (5 min) to see patients too instead of driving 2 hours. I think if it doesn't work after a few rounds we would consider seeing the 2 hour away full blown fertility clinic specialists who are RE also. Again, good luck! and good luck to everyone! I'm so excited and nervous!
> 
> by the way, what OPKs does everyone use? I'm so nervous I will miss my peak!! I just got the clear blue easy that has the estrogen as high fertility with a flashing smiley face to show a few days before the LH surge and then it goes to a solid smiley face when LH surges and is best peak fertility. I have some internet cheapies too.Click to expand...

Thank you for your kind thoughts! Best of luck on your upcoming IUI... HOPING that it only takes one time :) As far as the opks, I also use the CBE with the high. I have used them for at least a year. I don't want to scare you but you may want to buy the 20 pack and not the 10. Sometimes it takes longer than 4 days to peak and sometimes the display conflicts with the results on the stick. Everyday that you get closer to O, that line should gradually get darker and when you peak, it will be as dark as the control line. Anything less, even a shade, is not your peak so test frequently. I stopped relying on the display and just looked at the stick. They are 100 times more accurate than just your simple OPK and you can trust in the shade of blue. Any questions, just ask. I'm a pro! Lol


----------



## xurfingers

sarlar said:


> Congrats on the BFP and good happy thoughts for soon to be testers!!
> 
> I got my smiley face today, so IUI number 2 scheduled for tomorrow at 0900. Hoping it is a successful month for all of us!!

Best of luck to you honey! We are all here for you!


----------



## Flannelsheets

I need some advice/commiseration: Do any of you have major trouble planning vacations with all of this fertility business going on? We're teachers, and are trying to plan a trip for spr. break. It seems like vacation planning -- more for me than for my husband -- is where all the anxiety comes out: 
1. What if we need to do IVF and we need to save our money? Would we then cancel flights or put them off or put off the procedure? Better to plan a trip that doesn't involve flights?
2. We love to travel, so maybe we should just go for it and plan something we want to do -- take advantage of our childlessness. But if we do something fun, will we feel guilty for spending that kind of money on ourselves when we maybe should be saving it for IVF? My parents offered to help with $ for IVF, but I don't want to seem like LALALA we need your help with that medical procedure because we really need to go take in some RAYS on a beach.

So much is bound up in traveling -- obligation, guilt, anxiety about the unknown outcomes of these procedures. Have any of you dealt with these issues in your fertility journeys? This is one bizarre complication that I find it difficult to talk about. Any advice or solutions you found that worked for you? I'd be really curious and comforted to hear.


----------



## xurfingers

Flannelsheets said:


> I need some advice/commiseration: Do any of you have major trouble planning vacations with all of this fertility business going on? We're teachers, and are trying to plan a trip for spr. break. It seems like vacation planning -- more for me than for my husband -- is where all the anxiety comes out:
> 1. What if we need to do IVF and we need to save our money? Would we then cancel flights or put them off or put off the procedure? Better to plan a trip that doesn't involve flights?
> 2. We love to travel, so maybe we should just go for it and plan something we want to do -- take advantage of our childlessness. But if we do something fun, will we feel guilty for spending that kind of money on ourselves when we maybe should be saving it for IVF? My parents offered to help with $ for IVF, but I don't want to seem like LALALA we need your help with that medical procedure because we really need to go take in some RAYS on a beach.
> 
> So much is bound up in traveling -- obligation, guilt, anxiety about the unknown outcomes of these procedures. Have any of you dealt with these issues in your fertility journeys? This is one bizarre complication that I find it difficult to talk about. Any advice or solutions you found that worked for you? I'd be really curious and comforted to hear.

My suggestion would be to wait for the ivf until after your vacation. More than likely, you will be placed on BCPs for a period of time before the ivf to quiet your ovaries before beginning the stimming process. IVF is intense once you start... You will see your doctor almost every day as your follicles grow larger and are close to being mature. It's very difficult to work during this time due to so many appointments and you will absolutely feel like crap once the follicles get larger. It's a no brainer. You have to wait till after vacation or cancel the vacation.


----------



## moni77

BFN today at 2 weeks post IUI. Guess I'm waiting for AF...


----------



## Dini

moni77 said:


> BFN today at 2 weeks post IUI. Guess I'm waiting for AF...

Same here Moni :cry: 

We won't be doing another IUI this cycle or probably next because of finances. I thought maybe after income taxes but we have to catch up on things and have work that needs done to my Jeep so I think it will wait until March or April..guess I'm out for a 2014 baby.


----------



## xurfingers

Dini said:


> moni77 said:
> 
> 
> BFN today at 2 weeks post IUI. Guess I'm waiting for AF...
> 
> Same here Moni :cry:
> 
> We won't be doing another IUI this cycle or probably next because of finances. I thought maybe after income taxes but we have to catch up on things and have work that needs done to my Jeep so I think it will wait until March or April..guess I'm out for a 2014 baby.Click to expand...

Hun, I know from experience that you need to deal with your husband's morphology issues or you are probably just wasting your time. We've spent the last 2 1/2 years trying to go around the morphology with IUI'S AND IVF.... We changed REs and he put my DH on a vitamin cocktail for 3 months. His morphology went from 1% to 4% in 75 days. This is our first cycle ttc with the improved morphology. Most fertility clinics usually focus on the female but there are some doctors who realize that the male is just as important. You definitely should have your DH take the vitamins during your ttc break... I promise it will only make things better! And Clomid is not going to help your success rates at all hun. If your DH has 1%morphology, that means only 1 sperm out of 100 is normal.


----------



## welshgem

Same here Moni & Dini. I'm one day off my official testing day but got a BFN yesterday & today. Started spotting brown blood yesterday which then stopped. Just as I was on my way out yesterday evening, I had a sudden wet feeling which I thought was AF starting but when I ran to the loo it was just lots of watery cm mixed with creamy pink cm. I put a tampon in and a few hours later there was a streak or two of blood on it (tmi sorry). 

But nothing this morning. No streaks or spots on the toilet paper or in my knickers. 

I normally get brown cm before AF shows so I think it's just a matter of time.


----------



## moni77

sorry welsh...


----------



## xurfingers

10 dpo, BFN. Looking more like IUI next month... Ugh!


----------



## Regalpeas

Sorry for bfn. I'm one week down one to go.


----------



## welshgem

Frer this morning at 14dpiui was a BFN so awaiting for my next schedule from the clinic now. Not sure how long I'll have to wait as I have to fit in with their times so I'll be prescribed Norethisterone again.


----------



## 3chords

I'm sorry moni, dini and welsh! I was really hoping we'd have a blockbuster thread here. :( 

Good luck to everyone who is still in for this month...


----------



## beaglemom

I am hoping to have my first IUI later this week...but I have a few concerning factors. First, my regular gyno is doing it, so I will not be able to do it if I O on the weekend (just using opk, no trigger). I am thinking I will O around Fri...so I am REALLY hoping it happens earlier. I use the clear blue monitor & have gotten highs since Saturday. Backing it up with opks. I got a neg at 10 am today. Also I am in NC & they are calling for snow. In my part of NC they shut down & freak out over snow. So I am hoping this does not delay anything.


----------



## gabbygabz

Hugs to those waiting for AF ... here's to February!

AFM, 12dpo today and still in it but who knows. I'm a mid-cycle spotter and so far nothing so that's promising but it's still such a crazy waiting game. Hoping to wait to test until Wednesday but we'll see! There's a drugstore downstairs in my office building calling my name!


----------



## lamago

When are you planning on testing gaby?


----------



## gabbygabz

So if I can hold out, Wednesday, but honestly ... I may start this afternoon! For my first BFP (which sadly ended in an early miscarriage) I figured out that my hcg levels typically show much stronger later in the day so I'm tempted to grab some FRERs and check it out.


----------



## 3chords

gabby, your chart looks good!


----------



## heidiliz626

7dpiui and the progesterone supp. Is killing me. Sore boobs, irritability, major increased appetite, complete exhaustion... man i hope this ends in a bfp! Testing in 8 days...


----------



## Dini

xurfingers said:


> Dini said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moni77 said:
> 
> 
> BFN today at 2 weeks post IUI. Guess I'm waiting for AF...
> 
> Same here Moni :cry:
> 
> We won't be doing another IUI this cycle or probably next because of finances. I thought maybe after income taxes but we have to catch up on things and have work that needs done to my Jeep so I think it will wait until March or April..guess I'm out for a 2014 baby.Click to expand...
> 
> Hun, I know from experience that you need to deal with your husband's morphology issues or you are probably just wasting your time. We've spent the last 2 1/2 years trying to go around the morphology with IUI'S AND IVF.... We changed REs and he put my DH on a vitamin cocktail for 3 months. His morphology went from 1% to 4% in 75 days. This is our first cycle ttc with the improved morphology. Most fertility clinics usually focus on the female but there are some doctors who realize that the male is just as important. You definitely should have your DH take the vitamins during your ttc break... I promise it will only make things better! And Clomid is not going to help your success rates at all hun. If your DH has 1%morphology, that means only 1 sperm out of 100 is normal.Click to expand...

I'm well aware his morphology issues is one of our biggest issues. Drugs can get me to ovulate, although this last time it took 200mg, next time we will try Femara. My RE did put DH on the vitamin cocktail, he's been on it for almost 2 months now and that was only one SA and sometimes it takes more than one to be sure of an issue. I'm a nurse so I'm good with Doc's, and I think ours is really good, he has been upfront and honest, and gave us the option to try naturally or at least timed intercourse but our chances with that are only about 3% per cycle and the IUI gives us 12-15% because although his morphology was bad, his count was great, and even post wash he had over 15mil, so if 1% were normal that's still a lot of normal, fast moving sperm, a lot better chance than doing nothing. I see you are from Cincinnati. I'm from north of Dayton. I go to the RE in Kettering. 

We will be doing nothing for a few months though, I'm having my gallbladder removed Wednesday. The fertility drugs did a number on my system now my gallbladder is obstructed and needs to come out ASAP. I've lost 10lbs just because I can barely eat. I am ready for a break and maybe after a few month's we'll repeat DH's SA and see if the vitamins and cutting way back on caffeine have helped.


----------



## moni77

Good luck with the surgery Dini - who knows maybe the vitamins will boost it enough that you get a positive the natural way!!


----------



## welshgem

Good luck with the gallbladder removal Dini. 

By way of a quick update, I phoned my FS yesterday to let her know I had a BFN on testing day and now I'm waiting for a new schedule. I've stopped taking the progesterone so she said I should expect AF in the next couple of days. Then I have to go on Norethisterone again but I don't really understand why or when yet. Last time I used it to hold AF off but then that will mean it'll be a good month before IUI #2. I should get my schedule in the post today or tomorrow so I'll let you all know.


----------



## lamago

Has anyone heard from hatethewait?


----------



## gabbygabz

Good luck Dini!

AFM, pretty annoying update: Super faint BFP on a WondFo this morning and minor increase in temp but pink spotting which usually means AF is on her way. So maybe it's a chemical or an evap, who knows. Focusing on the positive that my chronic mid-cycle spotting didn't start until 13 dpo, that's a good thing at least. Now just waiting for more information and/or AF, in which case we're on to IUI #2!


----------



## beaglemom

gabbygabz said:


> Good luck Dini!
> 
> AFM, pretty annoying update: Super faint BFP on a WondFo this morning and minor increase in temp but pink spotting which usually means AF is on her way. So maybe it's a chemical or an evap, who knows. Focusing on the positive that my chronic mid-cycle spotting didn't start until 13 dpo, that's a good thing at least. Now just waiting for more information and/or AF, in which case we're on to IUI #2!

Don't take the spotting as one thing or another. It can still go either way. I have heard of women getting spotting or "a light period" & ended up pregnant. As long as it is not heavy & red. Stay excited that you got a line!!!


----------



## 3chords

Plus your temps are really high so I'd think if you were spotting a day or so before AF they would have started to drop by now. Definitely don't count yourself out yet!


----------



## jaan613

I'm sorry to those who haven't gotten their BFP this month. Remember you are not out until AF shows up, be positive :)

On a happy note, I got my period this morning. Dont think I have ever been so excited it for it; because I cannot wait to get started for this cycle! I go into tomorrow (CD 2) to pick up the puregon and do a baseline U/S. 

On a side note, I have the flu and feeling a little under the weather, hope this wont affect the quality of my eggies. :(

Good luck on your surgery Dini!


----------



## mangotango

Hi ladies! I did my first IUI today! had my +OPK yesterday. Crossing my fingers it takes! Best of luck to you all as well!


----------



## welshgem

Fingers crossed for you mangotango!

Girls I've got a bit of a dilemma. I had my new schedule through from the clinic and my next iui is in the diary for March 10th (Soooo long to wait!) but my other half is on a stag do from march 7-9th. He will obviously be drinking heavily all weekend and I'm worried about quality issues. I only get 3 chances at iui but if I push back, I don't know how long I will have to wait until the next one. What would you do?


----------



## jaan613

Hi ladies,

Started my puregon shots today. Possible IUI date is Feb 10 or 11. Hope everything goes as planned this month. :)

Staying positive for myself and all you lovelies x


----------



## jaan613

welshgem said:


> Fingers crossed for you mangotango!
> 
> Girls I've got a bit of a dilemma. I had my new schedule through from the clinic and my next iui is in the diary for March 10th (Soooo long to wait!) but my other half is on a stag do from march 7-9th. He will obviously be drinking heavily all weekend and I'm worried about quality issues. I only get 3 chances at iui but if I push back, I don't know how long I will have to wait until the next one. What would you do?

hi dear,
sometimes the dates can be moved up or down depending on scans and how you respond to diff things. remember every cycle is a new cycle. just hope that something changes and you go in before he leaves. 
i am sure its not fair to ask him to stay back as he wud want to be there; and it's impossible to ask him not to drink whilst he is there; maybe he could just take it 'slow'. :shrug::shrug:


----------



## xurfingers

jaan613 said:


> I'm sorry to those who haven't gotten their BFP this month.  Remember you are not out until AF shows up, be positive :)
> 
> On a happy note, I got my period this morning. Dont think I have ever been so excited it for it; because I cannot wait to get started for this cycle! I go into tomorrow (CD 2) to pick up the puregon and do a baseline U/S.
> 
> On a side note, I have the flu and feeling a little under the weather, hope this wont affect the quality of my eggies. :(
> 
> Good luck on your surgery Dini!

Lucky! I'm expecting AF in the next day or two and then I will also be starting an IUI... At least we will be close in our cycles :)


----------



## gabbygabz

jaan613 and xurfingers I'll be right there with you in the new cycle. Initial AF has already started and probably full day 1 will be tomorrow. 

Onward to IUI #2. Throwing back in acupuncture this time around and trying to go in with a lot of positivity. Good luck to us all!


----------



## jaan613

Lucky! I'm expecting AF in the next day or two and then I will also be starting an IUI... At least we will be close in our cycles :)[/QUOTE]

nice to know i'll have a cycle buddy :) good luck!


----------



## heath81003

Hi ladies..I'm 9dpo so I'm still waiting to test. I am going to try to hold out until next Tuesday but we will see how it goes. I've been very good so far in the TWW: no caffeine, no alcohol, ate pineapple core and brazil nuts and have been eating healthy. This was my 3rd IUI so if this doesn't work I think our next step is a lap procedure.

I also have to vent a little. My friend who has a 2.5 year old and a 7 month old just sent out a group text saying "oh by the way I'm prego again..woops!" This makes the 2nd time she's gotten pregnant in the entire I've been trying. My husband and I have been trying so hard and have spent so much money in the last 2 years and it just seems so easy for some people.

Okay enough venting..good luck to everyone still waiting to test and those who are starting a new cycle!


----------



## xurfingers

gabbygabz said:


> jaan613 and xurfingers I'll be right there with you in the new cycle. Initial AF has already started and probably full day 1 will be tomorrow.
> 
> Onward to IUI #2. Throwing back in acupuncture this time around and trying to go in with a lot of positivity. Good luck to us all!

That's great! We can still cycle together :hugs: My RE offers acupuncture also... Do you think it could help me?


----------



## xurfingers

heath81003 said:


> Hi ladies..I'm 9dpo so I'm still waiting to test. I am going to try to hold out until next Tuesday but we will see how it goes. I've been very good so far in the TWW: no caffeine, no alcohol, ate pineapple core and brazil nuts and have been eating healthy. This was my 3rd IUI so if this doesn't work I think our next step is a lap procedure.
> 
> I also have to vent a little. My friend who has a 2.5 year old and a 7 month old just sent out a group text saying "oh by the way I'm prego again..woops!" This makes the 2nd time she's gotten pregnant in the entire I've been trying. My husband and I have been trying so hard and have spent so much money in the last 2 years and it just seems so easy for some people.
> 
> Okay enough venting..good luck to everyone still waiting to test and those who are starting a new cycle!

Honey, I know how you feel! I could have written this myself! The only difference is that it's my sister in law... Grrrrrrrr! Lol


----------



## Kaylen

HI guys. Here is my update: I am having IUI #2 tomorrow afternoon (about 27 hours after trigger). i had an ultrasound today and i have a bunch of eggs, and I mean a bunch. 2x 20 mm and 1 x 14 mm on right side; 20mm, 17 mm, 15mm, 14 mm and 13 mm on left. The doctor came and had a talk with me. He told me that I am doing better than most people that are on full injectible cycles and I am only taking min doses. I am on combination cycle clomid + gonal-f. He said he could not give me any higher doses or ever put on on full injectible because i am making too many eggs, but then I wouldn't need that either. He was concerned about multiples, and asked if I ended up with high order multiples will I consider reducing. I said yes. He game the the option to continue with the IUI or cancel and I chose to continue. 
So it is happening tomorrow afternoon. Our beta is scheduled for Feb 14th! It will either be a very happy or a very depressing day.


----------



## mangotango

Kaylen said:


> HI guys. Here is my update: I am having IUI #2 tomorrow afternoon (about 27 hours after trigger). i had an ultrasound today and i have a bunch of eggs, and I mean a bunch. 2x 20 mm and 1 x 14 mm on right side; 20mm, 17 mm, 15mm, 14 mm and 13 mm on left. The doctor came and had a talk with me. He told me that I am doing better than most people that are on full injectible cycles and I am only taking min doses. I am on combination cycle clomid + gonal-f. He said he could not give me any higher doses or ever put on on full injectible because i am making too many eggs, but then I wouldn't need that either. He was concerned about multiples, and asked if I ended up with high order multiples will I consider reducing. I said yes. He game the the option to continue with the IUI or cancel and I chose to continue.
> So it is happening tomorrow afternoon. Our beta is scheduled for Feb 14th! It will either be a very happy or a very depressing day.

Good luck Kaylen!!


----------



## Flannelsheets

Yes, good luck Kaylen!

I've been out of the loop. A very busy week at work, which, thankfully, makes the TWW a little easier. Not so much time to brood & symptom-spot.

7dpiui, testing on Feb. 8.

I know what all of you mean about the difficulty of finding out someone else is preg. A friend just told us last night about her pregnancy, and she did the "I hope this isn't awkward, but .." thing. Ugh. Way to make it worse. Had a good cry about it with the hubby (probably thanks in part to the progesterone supps.!).

I hope people have some good, relaxing treats in store for themselves over the weekend. Heaven knows we all need pampering.


----------



## gabbygabz

Good luck Kaylen!

xurfingers I think if your RE offers acupuncture you should give it a shot! I've done it before and at the very least it definitely seems to lower stress levels, which certainly can't hurt!


----------



## xurfingers

gabbygabz said:


> Good luck Kaylen!
> 
> xurfingers I think if your RE offers acupuncture you should give it a shot! I've done it before and at the very least it definitely seems to lower stress levels, which certainly can't hurt!

Thank you, Gabby. I think I'm going to do it. I'm a little taken by the additional expense of acupuncture but you are absolutely right. My job is very stressful and I think this could help keep stress levels lower :)


----------



## xurfingers

I just wanted to say that I'm 14 dpo today, bfn. Not even a shadow. My temps are still high which is driving me crazy. I don't understand the purpose of temping yet... This is my first cycle doing so. Just another way to keep my hopes up.. Blah! Lol


----------



## Flannelsheets

xurfingers said:



> I just wanted to say that I'm 14 dpo today, bfn. Not even a shadow. My temps are still high which is driving me crazy. I don't understand the purpose of temping yet... This is my first cycle doing so. Just another way to keep my hopes up.. Blah! Lol

That sucks about the BFN. :( Though it's statistically unlikely to get a bfp at this point, it's not impossible. So ..??

For me, temping helps me treat pms and headaches. If I see a temp-drop towards the end of my cycle, that tells me a bfp is unlikely, and I can feel better about taking pregnancy-unsafe drugs to treat any migraines that usually happen right before cd1.

But yea, temping can also be another thing to obsess over and use as an excuse to symptom-spot. For me the advantages outweigh the disadvantages.


----------



## moni77

Quick update - I had a tiny bit of spotting yesterday morning (which I normally dont get) so assumed AF was here. Flash forward 30 hours and still nothing else. Guess I'll test again tomorrow morning. Appointment with the doc on Monday either way. Hopefully he'll have some answers about why this is happening...

I've been busy at work so will catch up on everyone later...


----------



## welshgem

Fx for you Moni!

I spoke to the FS yesterday who basically said IUI #2 is a no-go if my other half is away drinking heavily for 3 days beforehand. I'm glad they made the decision for me. I was in two minds about whether to go for it or not but I didn't want to be the one who pulled the plug on it. Unfortunately that means I'll be waiting a while now until the next one. They were tempted to try and fit it in this month but apparently because I'm CD4 today then it's too late. Not sure why but I've hey ho; I've got a mega busy month in work now anyway so it would have been hard to juggle work & hospital visits. 

So we're just going to have to try the good old fashioned way for a couple of months!


----------



## dovkav123

Hello, may I join?
I have flushed my tubes on CD7 and they were open. We found 12mm follicle on the left side. We are planing IUI on Monday. I do O on my own.
We had 6 natural cycle IVFs failed in the past 6 months, so I am really hoping for a miracle.
I am not doig stimulated IVF in Germany. While I am here, I'll do IUI. Probably in April IvF.
Hugs to everybody:hugs:


----------



## crystal8

Hi! Room for one more?

I just had my first IUI on Jan. 30th. I responded nicely to a low dose of letrozole, but only one follicle. I don't have much hope for this cycle since DH had a pretty bad sample for the IUI. Well the quote from the RE was "it's not terrible, but it's not great either". 3.5 million TMS at 98% motility post-wash. This is worse than his SA last year. So I guess I'm already mentally preparing for the next IUI.

Only good thing is that we have a reason for why nothing has worked so far. So out of the unexplained and in to the male factor category. 

Good luck to everyone waiting on results! I don't always write a lot but I'm always keeping up with reading posts.


----------



## Kaylen

I am super excited about this cycle. My endo thickness was 10.5 (8.5) last time. My E2 was 1226 (687) last time. And sperm count was 29.4 mil at 100% motility (12 mil last time). If this doesn't do it then nothing will. Oh and I am having eggwhite CM this time so we are going to bd today for good measure. I ovulated last night. 
Hubby's motility improved from 50% to 71%. It may be the supplements he has been taking. Overall I feel very good about this. 
Good luck to all of us!


----------



## Kaylen

crystal8 said:


> Hi! Room for one more?
> 
> I just had my first IUI on Jan. 30th. I responded nicely to a low dose of letrozole, but only one follicle. I don't have much hope for this cycle since DH had a pretty bad sample for the IUI. Well the quote from the RE was "it's not terrible, but it's not great either". 3.5 million TMS at 98% motility post-wash. This is worse than his SA last year. So I guess I'm already mentally preparing for the next IUI.
> 
> Only good thing is that we have a reason for why nothing has worked so far. So out of the unexplained and in to the male factor category.
> 
> Good luck to everyone waiting on results! I don't always write a lot but I'm always keeping up with reading posts.

Hi crystal, welcome. It looks like we will be testing at the same time. Fx for BFP for all of us!


----------



## moni77

Nice Kaylan! And welcome to Crystal and dov.

Another BFN this morning. Doc appt monday to try to figure out the delays. My temp dropped when AF was due, so it is all kindof weird. If AF doesnt show by Monday - no chance for IUI this cycle cause I'll be out the country starting on the 13th.


----------



## Flannelsheets

11dpiui. Waiting.... waiting... waiting...

I hope you got some answers from your Doc, Moni!


----------



## moni77

So AF finally arrived yesterday - very light but getting better today. So I am counting that as CD 1

I went to the doctors today - no answers as to why such a long luteal. I do have a small 3 cm cyst on the left side - but he thinks it is not enough to stop this cycle. Waiting on the blood work. He is keeping the meds the same for now. With my quick maturation, we might still get the IUI in before I leave - otherwise we try naturally while on vacation.

FXed Flannel! When are you going to test? Did you test out the trigger?


----------



## Flannelsheets

Oh good! FX for fast-growing follicles! All the delicate planning is one of the most annoying parts of this process..

I didn't test out the trigger. I don't have that many tests left, and I'm a little tired of peeing on a stick.. I'll just wait for the blood test on Friday. ;) For me, anything past 11 dpo seems to be prime symptom-spotting time. It's going to be a long week!


----------



## heath81003

Well today is the end of my tww but I am too scared to test. I think I may wait until tomorrow morning if AF doesn't show up between now and then. I just don't know if I can handle another bfn right now. My breasts have been sore but I'm also feeling the pre-af cramping so I'm thinking she is getting ready to show her ugly head.

The next step for us would be a laparoscopy. I'm beginning to convince myself that I have endometriosis so maybe the lap will be the best thing for me. Does anyone have experience with a lap or know how long afterwards you have to wait to ttc again?


----------



## Kaylen

Heath, I am excited to see your results, hurry up and test! When I was pregnant I also had sore breasts and cramps and thought AF was coming. Fx for you!


----------



## Flannelsheets

Ugh, I totally understand the fear of testing. The end of the TWW seems to be about extreme hopefulness and extreme hopelessness, all bound up in a little leaden package with a shitty bow on top. I, too, feel crampy and tired, but have fear that it's just AF being postponed by the progesterone. Well, three more days for me, one for you. Answers soon, no matter what.


----------



## moni77

FXed and hoping you have great news for us tomorrow!!


----------



## dovkav123

I went to my RE on Monday. I was hoping to see 20mm on my left size, but we found only 14,6mm. It grew only 2,6 mm in 4 days. However, my right size has a 13.6mm follicle!!!!!
What a suprise! This is crazy! I am excited!
But my RE is sure that we have only one follicle this cycle, cos another didn't grow enought and possible there is no egg. She insured me that it's not a cyst. My lining is still thin 7.2mm. It's growing along with a follicles. We are checking again on Wednesday.
I am going to be CD12 tomorrow and I am sure I'll O late this cycle.
This cycle is different, no spotting after AF. This cycle possible is a healthy one, maybe a healthy egg is growing slowly and cozy.(or maybe 2?)
I think that my body decided to grow two follicles. It slows down the left one that it catches up with a right one.
My grandmother has fraternal twins. This is genetic and runs into families.

We asked RE about clomid, she wouldn't do it in this case. How funny, that my hubby came up with this idea, cos he is so against hormones. 

Maybe IUI will be in the end of this week. 
After IVF to IUI, I know we'are going backwards but I know many cases that a couple get preggo naturally after failed IVF. After the flush possible pregnancy in 3 month. Sticky uterus. We want to give a chance to this cycle. 


Moni:hugs: I feel for you.

Hoping and praying for BFP this week on this thread.


----------



## heath81003

So I finally gave in and tested this morning and I got a very faint 2nd line! The line is there, however it is VERY faint, so I'm a little nervous and can't bring myself to get excited just yet. I had a chemical pregnancy a few months ago so I'm really hoping that isn't the case again. Today is 15 days since my iui and I would think the line should be a little darker by now. I guess I will call my dr today to schedule a blood test to be safe, however I will be freaking out waiting for the results!! :wacko:


----------



## gabbygabz

Sending calming vibes and happy thoughts your way heath!! :happydance:


----------



## Kaylen

heath81003 said:


> So I finally gave in and tested this morning and I got a very faint 2nd line! The line is there, however it is VERY faint, so I'm a little nervous and can't bring myself to get excited just yet. I had a chemical pregnancy a few months ago so I'm really hoping that isn't the case again. Today is 15 days since my iui and I would think the line should be a little darker by now. I guess I will call my dr today to schedule a blood test to be safe, however I will be freaking out waiting for the results!! :wacko:

Woohoo, I am so happy for you! Stay positive!


----------



## moni77

Yay heath!!! Keeping positive for you!


----------



## Flannelsheets

Nice, Heath! Keep us posted!!


----------



## Kaylen

Here is some symptom spotting from me. 5 DPO today. So far I've had creamy CM every day since O. My nipples are very sensitive and I am afrid to touch them. Nothing else. The nipple sensitivity is kind of new for me. At least usually it's not as bad and I haven't noticed. I am thinking of testing tomorrow to get a baseline for trigger so I will know if it gets darker or fainter.


----------



## dovkav123

heath81003 said:


> So I finally gave in and tested this morning and I got a very faint 2nd line! The line is there, however it is VERY faint, so I'm a little nervous and can't bring myself to get excited just yet. I had a chemical pregnancy a few months ago so I'm really hoping that isn't the case again. Today is 15 days since my iui and I would think the line should be a little darker by now. I guess I will call my dr today to schedule a blood test to be safe, however I will be freaking out waiting for the results!! :wacko:

:happydance::happydance::happydance:

Update, my left follicle stopped growing (13,5mm) and an other is 16mm still too early to trigger O. We want to see 20mm. Shooting for Saturday IUI. My RE told me that this cycle is different, slow growing follicle may be a good thing. Have you done IUI without HCG trigger?


----------



## moni77

Both of my IUIs had the trigger - but I then go way past the 2 week mark waiting for AF. I almost wish they would do it without it. FXed for you!


----------



## crystal8

dovkav123 said:


> heath81003 said:
> 
> 
> So I finally gave in and tested this morning and I got a very faint 2nd line! The line is there, however it is VERY faint, so I'm a little nervous and can't bring myself to get excited just yet. I had a chemical pregnancy a few months ago so I'm really hoping that isn't the case again. Today is 15 days since my iui and I would think the line should be a little darker by now. I guess I will call my dr today to schedule a blood test to be safe, however I will be freaking out waiting for the results!! :wacko:
> 
> :happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> Update, my left follicle stopped growing (13,5mm) and an other is 16mm still too early to trigger O. We want to see 20mm. Shooting for Saturday IUI. My RE told me that this cycle is different, slow growing follicle may be a good thing. Have you done IUI without HCG trigger?Click to expand...

I didn't have a trigger for mine. But I only had one follicle on femara. A trigger was never even discussed. It was just "your LH and estrogen from your bw show you're going to ovulate tomorrow, come in tomorrow morning".


----------



## Kaylen

Oh guys.. I just found our my sister-in-law is pregnant again. This is so depressing! it totally ruined my day. I hate being that way but it just hurts.


----------



## crystal8

Kaylen said:


> Oh guys.. I just found our my sister-in-law is pregnant again. This is so depressing! it totally ruined my day. I hate being that way but it just hurts.

:hugs:

I know exactly how you feel.


----------



## moni77

Sorry Kaylan - it is rough when everyone around us seems to be announcing their pregnancies. Hopefully it will be us very soon!


----------



## pebbles10

Can I join? 
I had my iui yesterday. I have pcos and had one follicle on the left that looked good roughly 19/20mm and another that was only 16. My right side all the eggs were the same size and nothing really grew. All I need is one egg, so here's hoping.x
I'm starting my tww now and it seems an age away, or it might just be me? 
Wishing you ladies luck.xx


----------



## Kaylen

Hi pebbles, yes the tww seems like it will never end. 
I tested this morning (6dpo) to see if the trigger is still in my system and I got a BFN so it's gone. I am going to test again on Monday at 10 DPO. It seems like the closer I get to the end the less hope I have.


----------



## heath81003

Kaylen - I'm so sorry, I know exactly how you feel. It just doesn't seem fair! :hugs:

I just had my blood test done so I should have an answer by end of the day. I took another hpt this morning and the line was even more light than yesterday. It was with smu so idk. I'm just so worried of another chemical.


----------



## Kaylen

Heath, are you using the same brand of test? If not, maybe that's why the line is lighter? Or simply the urine is more diluted? Everything will work out fine.


----------



## GalvanBaby

Hi ladies! I am on day 5 of injections for my second IUI. I go for monitoring Saturday and we will do B2B IUIs next week sometime. I used 75ui of Gonal F and Menopur CDs 3&4. Then, 75ui Menopur CDs 5, 6, 7, & 8. If my body reacts like before, I will need 3 more injections and will get 3 follies.


----------



## moni77

It is unlikely I will get to do IUI #3 this cycle. Waiting on labs to see if I can do the clomid and then try naturally while on vacation.


----------



## Flannelsheets

moni77 said:


> It is unlikely I will get to do IUI #3 this cycle. Waiting on labs to see if I can do the clomid and then try naturally while on vacation.

Poop, Moni. That stinks that the timing didn't work out. Next cycle? At least you'll be off enjoying yourself and not on a work trip, though. And stress relief can't hurt. :) I know I'd be frustrated, though..

Blood test for me tomorrow. I suspect that it will be negative, just because I've been getting my usual premenstrual migraines. No bbt drop, but I'm on progesterone, so no surprise there. But fingers crossed anyway. You never know.


----------



## jaan613

Hello Ladies,

IUI #2 scheduled for tomorrow!! :)

Today is only CD10; but my doctor suggests us to go ahead with tomorrow. So different, my first and successful IUI in giving me a BFP was done on CD15.

My puregon injections went like this:

CD2 150 IU
CD 4 75 IU
CD 6 75 IU
CD 8 75 IU

Total IU for this month was: 375 IU whereas last time I needed 600 IU. So weird how things work!!!!


Anyway; I have one nice big follie which the doctor was really excited about; 2.4mm on the right side and sadly my left side is super poly cystic and produced a big zero. 

Last time I used puregon I had 3 follies going in; this time it's only one. Hope this will be a good one!!!!!!


Husband went in for sperm analysis last week and his count has gone from 9.2 million to 48 million! This is pre wash ofcourse. Hope his postwash tomorrow will be good. I really really really do since he has been having big issues with low sperm count the past year.

The doctor has put me on premarin (conjugated estrogens) 625mcg for just today ...2 tabs after lunch and after dinner because she says my lining is a bit thin at .6 and we are trying to get to .8 right? i think that's ideal.

She was scared if we don't do the IUI tomorrow might lose the egg and since the clinic is closed Sunday - tomorrow was the best choice.

Need your blessings and good wishes!


----------



## jaan613

Kaylen said:


> Oh guys.. I just found our my sister-in-law is pregnant again. This is so depressing! it totally ruined my day. I hate being that way but it just hurts.

argh :( i hate that feeling. i hate it i hate it and i hate it. the more i hate it the more it keeps coming back at me. guess i am just bitter and everytime i think i can handle it someone comes along and announces their pregnancy which just upsets me and depresses me more 

i cant tell you how many friends have conceived, given birth and have had their next two or three babies already. 

no one understands this feeling than us, those women who want a baby. i wish everyone could be sensitive to how we feel, but half of them dont even know what we go through.

*hug*


----------



## welshgem

Good luck with the iui Jaan! 

Kaylen, it totally sucks and I know how you feel as my best friend just told me she's pregnant and I just found out another girl in work is pregnant "by complete accident". Argh!!

AFM - I had my new schedule through and my next iui will be around 17th March so I'll be starting the clinic appointments / scans in early March. I have to take Norethisterone again to regulate AF before that but annoyingly they've told me to start taking it on what would be roughly 7dpo. Normally they'd expect you to take a pregnancy test to confirm your not pregnant before taking these drugs which could cause problems so what if (by miracle) I'm pregnant but it's too soon to tell? Gaaaah!!!


----------



## Kaylen

Thanks for the support guys. I've had a lot of friends who got pregnant during my ttc journey, but this one kind of hurts more, maybe because it's family and I really wanted to had the next grand child... This is her second one already. I am perfectly healthy and have no problems making eggs, and she has diabetes and has been told that it's very risky to have a child and is still able to conceive easier than me. I don't understand how this works. I guess it's good for her, but it still hurts.


----------



## moni77

Good luck with the IUI Jaan!! 
How'd the blood test go Flannel.

AFM - estrogen too high - no clomid this cycle either. So, just trying completely naturally - which means I'll be enjoying my vacation and thinking about March! Maybe a couple Thai massages will help the little guys find the egg....I leave on Wednesday - so expect a lot of BFPs when I get back!


----------



## Flannelsheets

Ooh! You're going to Thailand?? I'm sure some massages WOULD help the little simmers on their journey. :)

Waiting for blood test results. So nervous I might vomit. I don't have high hopes, but it's impossible not to hope at all!


----------



## heath81003

Jaan - good luck with your iui tomorrow! 

Let us know how your blood test comes out Flannel! I'll say a prayer that you get your BFP!

AFM, my blood test came back negative yesterday (well it was .53). My doc said the faint line I got was probably just remains of the Ovidrel shot. It was 16 days past the shot which seemed like a long time to me but who knows. Also AF showed up last night so I am scheduled to start the Femara again tomorrow and then try for my 4th iui. If it doesn't work this time then I will schedule to have a lap done.

I am just getting so discouraged. Everyone keeps telling me to stay positive but after 2 years and 3 failed iui it's getting really difficult, not to mention the money we are spending. I am just so frustrated with everyone around me getting pregnant so easily and some by accident. It's all I can think about most times and it's always in the back of my. I know I shouldn't let it effect me so much but I can't help it when there are constant reminders around me that I don't have a child. I really thought this last time would be it..everything seemed to be perfect. I had 4 good sized follicles (2 on each side), my DH count was 77 mil post wash, I had been eating healthy, drank no alcohol or caffeine during the tww, and ate pineapple core and brazil nuts.

Sorry for the long rant, I just needed to get it out and I know you all understand what I'm going through!


----------



## moni77

Flannel - FXed. Yep, we are going to Bangkok, Bhutan and Kathmandu. It is still sinking in that we are actually doing the trip!

Sorry heath. I know exactly how you feel. I actually sat down with my doctor about how this last cycle didnt work when we had such good counts and things and should we move on - he reminded me that the IUI only brings us back up to 15-20% odds - so 2 failed attempts is actually common. 1 in 5 chance of success - so 3 more to go, right? I am always very depressed about the situation right after getting the confirmed BFN - but by mid cycle I am back to being hopeful. So rant away!!!


----------



## Kaylen

Guys I found some new (at least for me) information that can explain infertility in otherwise normal couples. DQ alpha match... Basically it is a type of thing that is found thought testing both partners and if it exists there is a possibility that the uterus is hostile to a fertilized egg and the embryo will either never implant or it will implant but will result in miscarriage. Often people that have multiple failed IVFs end up being diagnosed with this. Google it for more I formation. Apparently it happens in about 20% of people.


----------



## Flannelsheets

Nurse called with the BFN. :(

I'm right there with you, Heath. I'm definitely feeling discouraged, and find myself wondering how much more of this I can take. It's like being lifted up and dropped on the floor every month, as you all know. The only thing that helps me right now is trying to convince myself to see it as a longer process: we're trying a course of action, rather than single IUI attempts. We have some courses of action we haven't tried yet, and there's a strong likelihood that one of them will work in the next 6-9 months.

(But what makes it hard for me to be fully soothed by that is that there is NO guarantee that anything will work. What once felt like a certainty feels like a big fat IF staring us in the face.)

Anyway, on to the next round.

Interesting about the DQ Alpha thing, Kaylen. We're "unexplained," too, which is so frustrating. I don't know if that's a possibility for us, since I've never had a miscarriage. But worth asking the doc about.


----------



## Hoping4aBoy

I am 10dpIUI. I did injectables, trigger shot, IUI, and now progesterone suppositories. I am several frustrating years into this and can definitely relate to everything I am reading in this thread. This is my first IUI, we had a good response to the drugs, and nice big follicle, and my hubs gave 30 million plus clean, viable, swimmers&#8230;.. I have been cramping, bloated, tired, cranky, fussy, and a bit hormonal since the IUI. I have side effects to the medicine, nausea being tired etc. I have never taken progesterone before so I have no doubt that it could be cause the stomach upset, the tiredness, the bloating and so on. I have read that when an egg is fertilized, there is a hormone released that starts to suppress your immune system so that the fertilized egg doesn&#8217;t get mistaken as a bad bug. I have had a cold since about 8dpIUI and I can&#8217;t seem to kick it no matter how much (approved) medicine and cough drops I ingest. 

Its maddening. I am so frustrated and terrified and excited and hopeful and annoyed.


----------



## Kaylen

Hoping4aBoy said:


> I am 10dpIUI. I did injectables, trigger shot, IUI, and now progesterone suppositories. I am several frustrating years into this and can definitely relate to everything I am reading in this thread. This is my first IUI, we had a good response to the drugs, and nice big follicle, and my hubs gave 30 million plus clean, viable, swimmers&#8230;.. I have been cramping, bloated, tired, cranky, fussy, and a bit hormonal since the IUI. I have side effects to the medicine, nausea being tired etc. I have never taken progesterone before so I have no doubt that it could be cause the stomach upset, the tiredness, the bloating and so on. I have read that when an egg is fertilized, there is a hormone released that starts to suppress your immune system so that the fertilized egg doesn&#8217;t get mistaken as a bad bug. I have had a cold since about 8dpIUI and I can&#8217;t seem to kick it no matter how much (approved) medicine and cough drops I ingest.
> 
> Its maddening. I am so frustrated and terrified and excited and hopeful and annoyed.

It seems to be quite common that people get sore throat when they are pregnant during early luteal phase. Maybe this is a sign for you too! 
Btw I am 7 dpo today so we are pretty close. I am cramping since like 2 dpo, but then again it happens when I am not preggo too... I will likely test Sunday morning.


----------



## Hoping4aBoy

Kaylen- I have my fingers crossed for you! We are close. I hope this cold is related. If not I've been miserable with nothing to show for it!!!


----------



## Kaylen

Hoping, we are the same age too! :)


----------



## Hoping4aBoy

We are! My hubby is 36 though, but how strange to be same age in the same situation, approaching it pretty much the same way.


----------



## jaan613

moni77 said:


> Good luck with the IUI Jaan!!
> How'd the blood test go Flannel.
> 
> AFM - estrogen too high - no clomid this cycle either. So, just trying completely naturally - which means I'll be enjoying my vacation and thinking about March! Maybe a couple Thai massages will help the little guys find the egg....I leave on Wednesday - so expect a lot of BFPs when I get back!


Hello! Enjoy Thailand; I was born and lived there till I was 17 and go back very often to visit my family. Let me know if I can answer any questions about thailand! enjoy your holiday and relax!


----------



## jaan613

heath81003 said:


> Jaan - good luck with your iui tomorrow!
> 
> Let us know how your blood test comes out Flannel! I'll say a prayer that you get your BFP!
> 
> AFM, my blood test came back negative yesterday (well it was .53). My doc said the faint line I got was probably just remains of the Ovidrel shot. It was 16 days past the shot which seemed like a long time to me but who knows. Also AF showed up last night so I am scheduled to start the Femara again tomorrow and then try for my 4th iui. If it doesn't work this time then I will schedule to have a lap done.
> 
> I am just getting so discouraged. Everyone keeps telling me to stay positive but after 2 years and 3 failed iui it's getting really difficult, not to mention the money we are spending. I am just so frustrated with everyone around me getting pregnant so easily and some by accident. It's all I can think about most times and it's always in the back of my. I know I shouldn't let it effect me so much but I can't help it when there are constant reminders around me that I don't have a child. I really thought this last time would be it..everything seemed to be perfect. I had 4 good sized follicles (2 on each side), my DH count was 77 mil post wash, I had been eating healthy, drank no alcohol or caffeine during the tww, and ate pineapple core and brazil nuts.
> 
> Sorry for the long rant, I just needed to get it out and I know you all understand what I'm going through!

*hugs* I am so sorry. Sometimes it's so hard to figure it all out. :hugs:


----------



## jaan613

Back from IUI #2. Hoping these next two weeks FLY by because I always go crazy.  I was thinking of promising myself I wouldn't test until 14dpiui but let's see if I can wait. I will wait at least 12 days!

The first IUI where I did get pregnant, my husband post wash was only 1.8 million.

Today, it was 5.2 million; so I'm hoping and hoping for the best; even though I only had 1 good egg this time as opposed to the 3 last time.


----------



## dovkav123

jaan! IUI buddy! Let's go crazy together!Lets get BFP together!
I just did my IUI this morning too. 12mil spermies are swimming in me. CD 16 today and my follicle was 20,6 mm, havn't o'ed yet and didn't trigger this month. 
What was the size of your follicle on the day of IUI?
Are you on progesterone?
I am starting on Tuesday.
Now I am waiting for O pain and raise am temp


Flannelsheets:hugs:

kaylen, I have heard about dq match, dr. Sher talks about it a lot. MY ER doesn't beleave in it. She thinks we havn't found a healthy embryo yet. I can test dq match in the lab, I don't need dr. prescription. Also it's important to check natural killer cells but my lab doesn't test them. At this point I am interested in checking my dh's sperm dna. We'll do it after failed cycle.


----------



## Kaylen

Dov I found a fertility clinic that is an extension of Dr. Sher's and is very close to my work. I am thinking of going to them if I get a bfn this week. But I may ask my current doctor first and see what his opinion is. Maybe he will be willing to test us.


----------



## moni77

sorry Flannel.

Thanks Jaan - prob just going to wing it each day - pick a direction and explore. Might do an elephant tour though.


----------



## GalvanBaby

This cycle's IUI was cancelled. I had 2 follies on my left side which is blocked. Now, I wait until AF comes to start another cycle. :grr:


----------



## Kaylen

I tested this morning at 9 dpo and BFN....kind of disappointing but I know that it is still early, especially considering I ovulated late night, so it is closer to 8 dpo than 9.
I am also having sore throat now and my temperature dipped 0.3 degrees which is not normal for me. Ahh I don't think i can handle another BFN. This is getting old.


----------



## mangotango

Kaylen,
I am totally with you on this! I tested too and am only 10dpo so I know there's a *chance* to get a positive but each day I test and am negative it is deflating me.
I hope you get that :bfp: soon!


----------



## Flannelsheets

Just curious to hear about everyone's long-term plans with IUI. How many rounds did your dr. suggest doing, and what's your next plan? (I was going to call it Plan B, but obviously IUI is Plan C or D for many of us...) Is anyone taking a break? Going on to IVF? Looking into adoption? Going au naturale again or back to just Clomid?

Our dr. suggested trying IUI 3 or 4 times. Lately he's been saying 3, because I think he can tell we're getting impatient. This next time will be our 3rd.

Next we'll do IVF. Don't know yet how much it will cost exactly, so don't have any idea how many rounds we're willing to try.


----------



## moni77

I think our plan is 4 iuis and then we will move onto IVF. We have saved the money now since we had to take 2 cycles off - just hoping to spend it on baby stuff instead! 

We have done 2 - so 2 more to go - at this rate, it will be may when we start looking into IVF. My RE says it will be about 12k.


----------



## Kaylen

That is so expensive Moni! I was looking at Dr. sher's clinic and they have this micro IVF what is only 6500. The difference being there are less meds to take and you don't have as many eggs, but they recommend it for younger couples that have good egg quality.


----------



## Kaylen

And to answer the question, we were planning on doing 3 IUIs, but that has not been discussed with doctor. We were going to take a cycle in between each of then to try naturally. And then try IVF. But know when I learnt about this DQ match stuff I think I want us to get tested before we spend money on IVF.


----------



## Aein

i would love to join you all girls...

m here with 6 unsuccessful rounds of Clomid ... diagnosed as PCOSer taking 1500mg Glucophage daily, plus Eurothyox tablet and folic acid must to be

DH had low motility issue, yesterday we went for his retest after 8months of medication and we were at shocked when we saw result.... it was worst then before :(

and now Dr cleary advised we dont have any option just IUI ... so now m trying to collect details, which Dr is best in town, total cost etc ...

moreover its nt covered by insurance, and if i conceived by this treatment, my pregnancy will not be covered by insurance company :(


----------



## jaan613

Hello!
Day before IUI folli was 2.4mm - and I only had one this cycle with post wash sperm count of 5.2 - hoping this one works out for all of us!
good luck during your TWW :)




dovkav123 said:


> jaan! IUI buddy! Let's go crazy together!Lets get BFP together!
> I just did my IUI this morning too. 12mil spermies are swimming in me. CD 16 today and my follicle was 20,6 mm, havn't o'ed yet and didn't trigger this month.
> What was the size of your follicle on the day of IUI?
> Are you on progesterone?
> I am starting on Tuesday.
> Now I am waiting for O pain and raise am temp
> 
> 
> Flannelsheets:hugs:
> 
> kaylen, I have heard about dq match, dr. Sher talks about it a lot. MY ER doesn't beleave in it. She thinks we havn't found a healthy embryo yet. I can test dq match in the lab, I don't need dr. prescription. Also it's important to check natural killer cells but my lab doesn't test them. At this point I am interested in checking my dh's sperm dna. We'll do it after failed cycle.


----------



## moni77

Kaylen said:


> That is so expensive Moni! I was looking at Dr. sher's clinic and they have this micro IVF what is only 6500. The difference being there are less meds to take and you don't have as many eggs, but they recommend it for younger couples that have good egg quality.

That sounds like a great option - however, we are not a young couple (I'm 36 - he's 35) and with the male factor issues - we would be opting for the ICSI IVF - where they actually place the sperm into the egg - which is why it is a bit more as well. 

Hopefully, none of us need to go that route!


----------



## jaan613

I hope to find success with upto 6 IUIs before we move on. I kind of feel like since I have gotten an BFP through IUI it is possible for us. Just have to have hope hope hope. Its mad expensive for us :( Fertility work is not covered in insurance here in the Philippines. BOOOOOO.


----------



## xurfingers

Hi Ladies. It's been awhile since I've posted on this thread. AF got me February 1st and we've begun our IUI. I trigger tomorrow night and have 3-5 eggs ready to go. Here's what I need advice on... 4 days ago, my ultrasound showed my lining at 8mm and at today's scan it was almost 15mm. I've been crying all afternoon because I just can't handle another obstacle to overcome. Has anyone had or known of anyone with a thick lining and had successful implantation /pregnancy? My doctor is cautiously optimistic but I know this cycle is doomed. Please encourage :(


----------



## CrystalRN

Having my first iui next week! Super nervous/excited!


----------



## jaan613

3 dpiui and going crazy already; good lord!


----------



## dovkav123

3dpiui for me too, I am imagine now that my egg found the way to the tubes, met the sperm and my little sticky bean is traveling down to my uterus.:dust:
I have 2 preg tests at home, it's too early now. If I get positive, I 'll go for the blood test. I am starting my vaginal progesterone this morning. 

Cristal, :thumbup: IUI!!!

xurfingers, don't worry. I always have a great lining, this is not a problem to me and not a problem to you. Thin lining could be a problem.
On CD7 my lining was 7mm. On CD16 on the day of IUI it was 14mm.
Praying and hoping for sticky beans!

I have a question for all! Have you felt pain during BD during O day?
I do always feel it.


----------



## Kaylen

I always feel pain around O time, especially if it is right during O. I cramp a lot usually so the BD only makes things worse. But if it is a few days before O then no pain at all.


----------



## heath81003

:dust: to all of you in your tww and waiting to test! I hope you all get a BFP this month!

I am on my 4th iui cycle and if this doesn't work we will most likely do a diagnostic lap and then go from there. I'm currently taking Femara and will go on Monday to have the ultrasound. 

I haven't been taking progesterone after iui but I have seen that a lot of you do. What is the reason for this? I wonder if this is something I should ask my dr about taking?


----------



## Kaylen

heath81003 said:


> :dust: to all of you in your tww and waiting to test! I hope you all get a BFP this month!
> 
> I am on my 4th iui cycle and if this doesn't work we will most likely do a diagnostic lap and then go from there. I'm currently taking Femara and will go on Monday to have the ultrasound.
> 
> I haven't been taking progesterone after iui but I have seen that a lot of you do. What is the reason for this? I wonder if this is something I should ask my dr about taking?

Heath, what does the diagnostic lap do? What type of issue can it uncover?

I am taking progesterone because my luteal phase is only like 11 days so it helps extend it a little. My doctor said they prescribe it to everyone as a precautionary measure. For me it really doesn't give me more than 1-2 days and I still spot before AF, but I am taking minimal doses.


----------



## heath81003

I had an hsg test done last year which showed that my left tube may be blocked. My RE wasn't totally convinced that the shown blockage wasn't just a spasm which is why we decided to try the iui first. The laparoscopy will be done to determine if my tubes are blocked and if there is anything else going on in there. They may be able to clear them out if blocked depending on the situation.


----------



## Kaylen

Has anyone tested yet? Hoping, do you have news? I am testing tomorrow morning at 12 dpo. So far i had a tiny spec of potting yesterday once, and one today and that was it. I feel hopeful. But we will see. Boobs are killing me!


----------



## jaan613

Kaylen said:


> Has anyone tested yet? Hoping, do you have news? I am testing tomorrow morning at 12 dpo. So far i had a tiny spec of potting yesterday once, and one today and that was it. I feel hopeful. But we will see. Boobs are killing me!

Good luck! I am excited for you. :)


----------



## jaan613

ladies, i am confused. I had a trigger shot on Feb 7, and IUI on Feb 8. For fun I decided to do a HPT to 'test out the trigger' but it was negative?
isn't it suppose to be positive? am i just not getting this? please clarify thank u :)


----------



## Kaylen

I just tested and it's a BFP! With a FRER. The line is so light but it is unmistakably there. I hope this is real! And I can't believe it! I never thought I'd see a BFP again!


----------



## heath81003

Kaylen said:


> I just tested and it's a BFP! With a FRER. The line is so light but it is unmistakably there. I hope this is real! And I can't believe it! I never thought I'd see a BFP again!

Congratulations, so exciting!! Keeping my fingers crossed that you finally get your BFP!!


----------



## gabbygabz

Congrats!!


----------



## jaan613

Kaylen said:


> I just tested and it's a BFP! With a FRER. The line is so light but it is unmistakably there. I hope this is real! And I can't believe it! I never thought I'd see a BFP again!

yayayayayayayy!!! that is awesome news. a line is a line no matter how dark or faint!!!! :))))))))


----------



## dovkav123

heath81003 said:


> :dust: to all of you in your tww and waiting to test! I hope you all get a BFP this month!
> 
> I am on my 4th iui cycle and if this doesn't work we will most likely do a diagnostic lap and then go from there. I'm currently taking Femara and will go on Monday to have the ultrasound.
> 
> I haven't been taking progesterone after iui but I have seen that a lot of you do. What is the reason for this? I wonder if this is something I should ask my dr about taking?[/QUOT
> 
> I take my progesterone to support my luteal faze and possible pregnancy. It Aids implantation. During natural TTC on CD25 my progesterone was a bit low 8 instead 10. Some women have no problems with low progesterone, but maybe I am the sensitive one. Also I had spotting before my period. however, my luteal faze is always normal-16-17 days.


----------



## dovkav123

Kaylen,:happydance::happydance::dance::dance::yipee::yipee::headspin::wohoo::wohoo::loopy::lol: We are working with multiples here!

I am 5 days from testing. You give me hope:flower:


----------



## dovkav123

Jaan, I wish you luck this cycle. We are 5dpIUI. WE'll BD today and tomorrow. It should aid implantation.
When are you testing? I'll sart testing at 10dpIUI.
I saw your HCG trigger was gone 5 days after the shot. It's normal.


----------



## Kaylen

dovkav123 said:


> Kaylen,:happydance::happydance::dance::dance::yipee::yipee::headspin::wohoo::wohoo::loopy::lol: We are working with multiples here!
> 
> I am 5 days from testing. You give me hope:flower:

I am so happy dov. I took another test this morning and it got darker. I can't wait till tomorrow morning to go to the doc and have it confirmed. 
I even took the day off tomorrow cause I can't work right now. Just need to make it through today. 

I feel like if I got a BFP then everyone will!


----------



## Flannelsheets

Kaylen, that's fantastic!! Yay!!! Yay esp. for darkening lines!!

We've started our 3rd IUI cycle. The actual IUI will be in a week or so.


----------



## jaan613

dovkav123 said:


> Jaan, I wish you luck this cycle. We are 5dpIUI. WE'll BD today and tomorrow. It should aid implantation.
> When are you testing? I'll sart testing at 10dpIUI.
> I saw your HCG trigger was gone 5 days after the shot. It's normal.

hello,

last time i started testing at 10dpiui and i didnt get a faint till i think day 13 or 14, so i'm not sure! as of now i feel zero symptoms :( i have been sick off and on this whole month so i hope this doesnt effect anything :( i already feel like testing even though i know nothing will show up!!! 
how long does the trigger usually show up for? i never tested the first few days so i dont know either


----------



## dovkav123

jaan613 said:


> dovkav123 said:
> 
> 
> Jaan, I wish you luck this cycle. We are 5dpIUI. WE'll BD today and tomorrow. It should aid implantation.
> When are you testing? I'll sart testing at 10dpIUI.
> I saw your HCG trigger was gone 5 days after the shot. It's normal.
> 
> hello,
> 
> last time i started testing at 10dpiui and i didnt get a faint till i think day 13 or 14, so i'm not sure! as of now i feel zero symptoms :( i have been sick off and on this whole month so i hope this doesnt effect anything :( i already feel like testing even though i know nothing will show up!!!
> how long does the trigger usually show up for? i never tested the first few days so i dont know eitherClick to expand...

The earliest trigger shot could be gone after 5 days, but my RE says wait for 7-8 days.
I am very hungry and I have appetite for carbs and anything I find in the fridge healthy or not. Ussually I am a healthy freak!
Bleeding left nostril evey other day for a few seconds. 

You had Bfp before. You have even better chance! I wish you for a sticky bean!


I forgot to tell you that my hubby assited in IUI. He removed a cap from the catheter. It was so adorable! He kept it as a souvenir. It's a baby blue color. That's my nickname, he calls me baby blue all the time. My eyes are sky blue. Also it's my favourite color. A baby boy color. I know we'll have a boy soon. I knew that for fact when I was a teenager.
Earlier or later we'll be blessed with joy, I promise you:friends:


----------



## dovkav123

Happy Valentines!:kiss:


----------



## dovkav123

I wrote the whole story about my first IUI and I'd like to share with you.:flower:

I had IUI this month.
1.CD15 was -OPK and few days before 
2. CD16 In the morning my temp was very low 36.3. the day of IUI.
3. My follicle was 20.6mm during IUI at 1pm. It was a Mature follicle any time would burst.
4.BD'ed few hours later no pain. Feeling wet firtile mucous all day. 
5. In the evening I got O pain. at 9:30pm
6. In the morning my temp went up 36.6 and stayed high....
7. That day we BD'ed in the evening I had O pain, was very uncomfortable

Conclusion:
I had IUI before my O. My egg started to burst from the ovary that evening. The temp went up next morning. I Ovulated. The pain I had during BD that evening was the fluid irritating my pelvis cos of the bursted follicle.

Interesting, please read'
I always relied on this info that I got from FertilityPlus website: 

Q: How long does washed sperm live? 

A: Current research indicates that washed sperm can live 24-72 hours; however, it does lose potency after 24 hours. Another issue with IUI is that the sperm can keep on swimming beyond the fallopian tube, so the ideal window is really within 6-12 hours of the egg being released, with a larger margin before ovulation than after since the egg's viability is shorter. Sperm can live up to 5 days in fertile mucus, 2-3 days being pretty common, so combining IUI with intercourse may provide better coverage. 

I am sure we the sperm met an egg. I felt O pain 8,5 hours after IUI


----------



## Flannelsheets

Hi ladies -- I had a chat with my RE yesterday, and thought some of you might find it heartening to hear what he told me: for those of us doing clomid + trigger + IUI, the chances for success can potentially increase with each try, because the drugs have a cumulative effect. He thought our 2nd cycle looked better than our 1st, and our 3rd now looks better than our 2nd. We have unexplained infertility, so there was nothing wrong to begin with, but my hormone #s are supposedly "even better" than they were before because of this treatment. That made me feel better about all this effort -- at least improvements are being made. Hopefully we'll get results from that improvement...

fx for everyone!


----------



## jaan613

Flannelsheets said:


> Hi ladies -- I had a chat with my RE yesterday, and thought some of you might find it heartening to hear what he told me: for those of us doing clomid + trigger + IUI, the chances for success can potentially increase with each try, because the drugs have a cumulative effect. He thought our 2nd cycle looked better than our 1st, and our 3rd now looks better than our 2nd. We have unexplained infertility, so there was nothing wrong to begin with, but my hormone #s are supposedly "even better" than they were before because of this treatment. That made me feel better about all this effort -- at least improvements are being made. Hopefully we'll get results from that improvement...
> 
> fx for everyone!

thank you for sharing that. i always thought each cycle was independent. do you think this is particular to clomid only or even those of us on puregon shots? anyway, i am glad to hear you are better off than where you started. i hope you get the BFP soon!


----------



## Flannelsheets

jaan613 said:


> Flannelsheets said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies -- I had a chat with my RE yesterday, and thought some of you might find it heartening to hear what he told me: for those of us doing clomid + trigger + IUI, the chances for success can potentially increase with each try, because the drugs have a cumulative effect. He thought our 2nd cycle looked better than our 1st, and our 3rd now looks better than our 2nd. We have unexplained infertility, so there was nothing wrong to begin with, but my hormone #s are supposedly "even better" than they were before because of this treatment. That made me feel better about all this effort -- at least improvements are being made. Hopefully we'll get results from that improvement...
> 
> fx for everyone!
> 
> thank you for sharing that. i always thought each cycle was independent. do you think this is particular to clomid only or even those of us on puregon shots? anyway, i am glad to hear you are better off than where you started. i hope you get the BFP soon!Click to expand...

Yea, I thought each cycle was independent, too. I don't know if this effect is particular to clomid. Maybe worth asking your doc? I feel like they sometimes have to be solicited for this kind of info. I remember when we started this process that the RE said that "we learn something every cycle" and other things that made me feel like it was a process of improvement -- all things that I just forgot once we started. It was good to be reminded about that.


----------



## jaan613

8 dpiui and going crazy :) No symptoms at all....

How are you all carrying on? :)


----------



## dovkav123

Flannelsheets said:


> jaan613 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flannelsheets said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies -- I had a chat with my RE yesterday, and thought some of you might find it heartening to hear what he told me: for those of us doing clomid + trigger + IUI, the chances for success can potentially increase with each try, because the drugs have a cumulative effect. He thought our 2nd cycle looked better than our 1st, and our 3rd now looks better than our 2nd. We have unexplained infertility, so there was nothing wrong to begin with, but my hormone #s are supposedly "even better" than they were before because of this treatment. That made me feel better about all this effort -- at least improvements are being made. Hopefully we'll get results from that improvement...
> 
> fx for everyone!
> 
> thank you for sharing that. i always thought each cycle was independent. do you think this is particular to clomid only or even those of us on puregon shots? anyway, i am glad to hear you are better off than where you started. i hope you get the BFP soon!Click to expand...
> 
> Yea, I thought each cycle was independent, too. I don't know if this effect is particular to clomid. Maybe worth asking your doc? I feel like they sometimes have to be solicited for this kind of info. I remember when we started this process that the RE said that "we learn something every cycle" and other things that made me feel like it was a process of improvement -- all things that I just forgot once we started. It was good to be reminded about that.Click to expand...

Carla the bubblelush on youtube suffered PCOS and had many IUIs with injectables. First baby was conceived with a help but the second one was a suprise baby. She took a break from the treatment. She did Oed on her own and all the work she had done before, gave her a good result! Drugs did had a cumulative effect. Work up her ovaries from a deep sleep.
Wish you all the same outcome.


----------



## CrystalRN

First iui tomorrow morning!feeling excited/nervous/excited. Guess I have 1 mature follie on the left and a couple smaller ones on the right!


----------



## gabbygabz

Good luck Crystal! And fingers crossed for those of you waiting to test!

My update: B2b IUIs on Friday and Saturday plus trigger with 5 follicles (3 measuring 20+) even a few on my right ovary, which is usually an under-performer. RE told us that this is about as good as it gets for a cycle so we're feeling very positive about round #2. Then I had the WORST night sleep so far on this journey with very intense ovulation pain or post-ovulation pain or whatever. Either way it was awful but I'm hoping it means all those eggs dropped and then my temp skyrocketed this morning so I think that's a good sign. Now we wait ... hoping for a fast 2 weeks.


----------



## heath81003

Hi ladies! I just got back from the dr and my 4th iui is scheduled for Wed morning! I have one good follicle on the right and 1 good but smaller one on the left. Hoping 4th time is a charm for us or I will do a lap to see what's going on. My other option was injectibles but if something is wrong with the tubes then those won't help much either.

Kaylen - how was your dr appt on Friday..did you get a confirmed BFP?!

Fingers crossed for everyone getting ready to test!


----------



## summer2011

Hi everyone :wave:
I haven't been on here much lately but I was signed up on the 2013 thread. Doing IUI #4 in March. Less than 2 weeks now till CD1. Hope to see more bfps in 2014 ;)

:dust:


----------



## j_dennis_84

Hello everyone. My name is Jen. I'm currently 6dpIUI. I am happy to be on a fourm where I can talk about the 2ww!!! Anyone else currently in the 2ww?


----------



## Flannelsheets

heath81003 said:


> Hi ladies! I just got back from the dr and my 4th iui is scheduled for Wed morning! I have one good follicle on the right and 1 good but smaller one on the left. Hoping 4th time is a charm for us or I will do a lap to see what's going on. My other option was injectibles but if something is wrong with the tubes then those won't help much either.
> 
> Kaylen - how was your dr appt on Friday..did you get a confirmed BFP?!
> 
> Fingers crossed for everyone getting ready to test!

Nice, Heath! I'll be a few days behind you -- probably Sat., but we'll take a look at the follicles on Th.

Have fun on Wed.! ;)


----------



## dovkav123

j_dennis_84 said:


> Hello everyone. My name is Jen. I'm currently 6dpIUI. I am happy to be on a fourm where I can talk about the 2ww!!! Anyone else currently in the 2ww?

:hi: Welcome!
I am very happy you joined this forum. 
I am 10dpiui and Jaan is 9dpiui, gabby is 1dpiui
I had my natural IUI w/o meds. I grew one 20.6mm follicle on the day of IUI. I didn't trigger with HCG. I felt we'll be on time with IUI and my O.
Few days ago I had hunger pains, I ate a lot all day. I noticed a "tire" growing around my abdomen:) I think I gained weight.
I have a headache since IUI.
I am on progesterone.

How about you? Please tell us more about your IUI. Any simptoms?

Crystal, gabby, welcome to 2ww! How did IUI went?


----------



## j_dennis_84

dovkav123 said:


> j_dennis_84 said:
> 
> 
> Hello everyone. My name is Jen. I'm currently 6dpIUI. I am happy to be on a fourm where I can talk about the 2ww!!! Anyone else currently in the 2ww?
> 
> :hi: Welcome!
> I am very happy you joined this forum.
> I am 10dpiui and Jaan is 9dpiui, gabby is 1dpiui
> I had my natural IUI w/o meds. I grew one 20.6mm follicle on the day of IUI. I didn't trigger with HCG. I felt we'll be on time with IUI and my O.
> Few days ago I had hunger pains, I ate a lot all day. I noticed a "tire" growing around my abdomen:) I think I gained weight.
> I have a headache since IUI.
> I am on progesterone.
> 
> How about you? Please tell us more about your IUI. Any simptoms?
> 
> Crystal, gabby, welcome to 2ww! How did IUI went?Click to expand...

glad to see so many in the TWW :) I did natural, no meds or trigger. the only form of monitoring I have done is OPK's. I am now 7dpIUI, I haven't had any real symptoms... I feel tired today, dragged out actually. Yesterday my uterus area had a strange mild burning sensation... not cramps, but an odd burn. I don't normally get cramps with AF anyways, so its not much of a sign either way. When I got pregnant with my daughter, I didn't have any symptoms beyond AF symptoms... so who knows. 

I took an OPK (advanced clear blue digital) and the day after my IUI I peed on it again, and it said low fertility (I was nervous that the opk might have been wrong when it said "peak" the day before my IUI) that's why I tested again... but I felt better when it said "low" Anyway, at 2dpIUI-6dpIUI it kept reading "high" fertility... I'm hoping that's a good sign. but again... I have no idea. :) 

Hunger pains can be good :) any other symptoms for you or anyone else????? I love hearing about them!


----------



## jaan613

Hello!
Today I am 11dpiui and I can't figure out what's happening to me! For the past two to three days I too do feel a burning sensation inside me, just can't explain or describe it. It's so weird. 

I don't have breast soreness/tenderness at all and I have zero cramps too.

I just have this weird heaty feeling in my lower tummy.

Past two days I have been really upset though (have had a major fight with the hubby and BFF) - not quite sure if its the hormones or just two really bad days!

I am going away for the weekend to a music festival with my friends. My doctor has asked me to do the HPT on 15dpiui (Sunday) and if it's negative, to stop the progesterone and wait for my period. 
Can't decide if its a good thing or bad thing that I have to test while I am away - could work either way. 

I am dying to have a smoke....I have been holding back but I just really really want it; especially after the last two stressful days of arguing!


----------



## dovkav123

Jaan and denis you both have this burning sensation. It is such a hopeful feeling! I hope you both carrying a good news down there!!!
Jaan, I am sorry about your emotions. I hope you'll take your hubby along, a litle trip would be good for you. Never leave in anger. I hope have made up, you guys!
Please, don't test without your hubby.

I had BFN this morning at 11dpiui.
Symptoms: huge appetite and headache.


----------



## j_dennis_84

dovkav123 said:


> Jaan and denis you both have this burning sensation. It is such a hopeful feeling! I hope you both carrying a good news down there!!!
> Jaan, I am sorry about your emotions. I hope you'll take your hubby along, a litle trip would be good for you. Never leave in anger. I hope have made up, you guys!
> Please, don't test without your hubby.
> 
> I had BFN this morning at 11dpiui.
> Symptoms: huge appetite and headache.




jaan613 said:


> Hello!
> Today I am 11dpiui and I can't figure out what's happening to me! For the past two to three days I too do feel a burning sensation inside me, just can't explain or describe it. It's so weird.
> 
> I don't have breast soreness/tenderness at all and I have zero cramps too.
> 
> I just have this weird heaty feeling in my lower tummy.
> 
> Past two days I have been really upset though (have had a major fight with the hubby and BFF) - not quite sure if its the hormones or just two really bad days!
> 
> I am going away for the weekend to a music festival with my friends. My doctor has asked me to do the HPT on 15dpiui (Sunday) and if it's negative, to stop the progesterone and wait for my period.
> Can't decide if its a good thing or bad thing that I have to test while I am away - could work either way.
> 
> I am dying to have a smoke....I have been holding back but I just really really want it; especially after the last two stressful days of arguing!

Dovkav- 11dp is still early! Fingers crossed you get your bfp! When do you plan to test next?

Jaan- Odd that we have the same "symptom" lol. I had that burning sensation for about 5 minutes the other day! 

AFM- Today makes 8dpIUI, and my back hurts a little, and my uterine area aches.... not contracting, so I hesitate to call it "cramps" but just achey. Why cant it be the 25th already????? lol! I want to know!


----------



## gabbygabz

Hi ladies, just checking in here. Back from my acupuncture appt this morning which I always love. Am currently 3 or 4 dpo since Fertility Friend is saying 4 but I had my trigger shot on Saturday and MAJOR ovulation pain on Sunday night. Either way though just feeling good and vowing not to symptom spot for AT LEAST a week (easier said than done)!

Good luck to those in the testing phase!


----------



## jaan613

dovkav123 said:


> Jaan and denis you both have this burning sensation. It is such a hopeful feeling! I hope you both carrying a good news down there!!!
> Jaan, I am sorry about your emotions. I hope you'll take your hubby along, a litle trip would be good for you. Never leave in anger. I hope have made up, you guys!
> Please, don't test without your hubby.
> 
> I had BFN this morning at 11dpiui.
> Symptoms: huge appetite and headache.

Hubby is coming with me, we are a big bunch of friends going for the music festival together. We spoke it out and we are back to normal now; still feel a little bit down though; must be all the hormones. Never felt like this the past cycles with the medication though. Man..the things we go through :dohh:

Tomorrow is my day 12. Should I test with a frer? I have a bunch of internet cheapies and the clear blue advanced digital. Everyone around me is going to be drinking saturday and sunday at the music festival and I haven't had a drop of booze since Jan. I am HOPING it's a bfp but I think I might just drown myself on Sunday with vodka incase its a BFN at the festival!


----------



## jaan613

j_dennis_84 said:


> dovkav123 said:
> 
> 
> Jaan and denis you both have this burning sensation. It is such a hopeful feeling! I hope you both carrying a good news down there!!!
> Jaan, I am sorry about your emotions. I hope you'll take your hubby along, a litle trip would be good for you. Never leave in anger. I hope have made up, you guys!
> Please, don't test without your hubby.
> 
> I had BFN this morning at 11dpiui.
> Symptoms: huge appetite and headache.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jaan613 said:
> 
> 
> Hello!
> Today I am 11dpiui and I can't figure out what's happening to me! For the past two to three days I too do feel a burning sensation inside me, just can't explain or describe it. It's so weird.
> 
> I don't have breast soreness/tenderness at all and I have zero cramps too.
> 
> I just have this weird heaty feeling in my lower tummy.
> 
> Past two days I have been really upset though (have had a major fight with the hubby and BFF) - not quite sure if its the hormones or just two really bad days!
> 
> I am going away for the weekend to a music festival with my friends. My doctor has asked me to do the HPT on 15dpiui (Sunday) and if it's negative, to stop the progesterone and wait for my period.
> Can't decide if its a good thing or bad thing that I have to test while I am away - could work either way.
> 
> I am dying to have a smoke....I have been holding back but I just really really want it; especially after the last two stressful days of arguing!Click to expand...
> 
> Dovkav- 11dp is still early! Fingers crossed you get your bfp! When do you plan to test next?
> 
> Jaan- Odd that we have the same "symptom" lol. I had that burning sensation for about 5 minutes the other day!
> 
> AFM- Today makes 8dpIUI, and my back hurts a little, and my uterine area aches.... not contracting, so I hesitate to call it "cramps" but just achey. Why cant it be the 25th already????? lol! I want to know!Click to expand...

Oh it only lasted 5 minutes for you? Mine has been about 3 days now, this weird warm/hot feeling in my lower tummy. Just can't describe it any other way!

Just a few more days till we find out, hang in there, I know I'm going crazy!!


----------



## heath81003

Hi ladies..Just got back from my iui. DH's count was 88 mil/ml post wash and 99% motility, grade 2. Hopefully we have a good swimmer in there that will stick! Now begins the fun TWW! :wacko: I got a positive opk last night around 7:30 and had some ovulation pains this morning on my way to the dr so I really hope the timing is right and not too late. 

Does anyone take baby aspirin to help with the implantation process?


----------



## j_dennis_84

heath- WOW! that's a high count! Our donor sperm was 25 mil post wash, and 58% motility! I say you definitely got a damn good head start! :thumbup: I have never taken baby aspirin for implantation... guess it couldn't hurt to try right?

jaan- Well, by Sunday you will know for sure if its a BFP or a BFN right? I say if its a BFN.. knock yourself out! and Dance the weekend away:happydance: There is always another try right? If you get your BFP... well, you wouldn't need alcohol to feel over the moon right? lol.

Gabby- Good luck not symptom spotting! lol, I try hard to ignore things too, but this cycle just has me all over the place... from day of IUI-3dpIUI I had twinges and pulls and odd sensations in my uterus.. then my OPK kept reading high.. from 2dpiui-6dpiui (I ran out of test strips)... I throw my hands up in the air and say "whatever it is, I will find out soon enough" this cycle is just too all over the place!


----------



## jaan613

heath81003 said:


> Hi ladies..Just got back from my iui. DH's count was 88 mil/ml post wash and 99% motility, grade 2. Hopefully we have a good swimmer in there that will stick! Now begins the fun TWW! :wacko: I got a positive opk last night around 7:30 and had some ovulation pains this morning on my way to the dr so I really hope the timing is right and not too late.
> 
> Does anyone take baby aspirin to help with the implantation process?

WOW!!!! that's an amazing sperm count!!!!! Best of luck to you!


----------



## jaan613

dennis - yes i guess you are right! only a few more days....sweet torture i guess!


----------



## Kaylen

Hey guys, I thought I'd pitch in again. This cycle I took baby aspirin all the way up to when I got my BFP. I stopped then cause I didn't want to cause any problems. But hey it worked!


----------



## jaan613

Morning ladies,
Today I am 12dpiui and I did a ClearBlue digital ...apparently they say you can test 5 days early and maybe see a positive but i got a BFN :(
Was really hoping I'd be one of the few who test early and see it. 
I know I am not yet out but I feel it :( Trying to remain hopeful is so harrrrrrrd.


----------



## j_dennis_84

jaan613 said:


> Morning ladies,
> Today I am 12dpiui and I did a ClearBlue digital ...apparently they say you can test 5 days early and maybe see a positive but i got a BFN :(
> Was really hoping I'd be one of the few who test early and see it.
> I know I am not yet out but I feel it :( Trying to remain hopeful is so harrrrrrrd.

The digital tests are wayyy less sensitive than the line tests... keep that in mind. Its very likely it would be a false BFN

AFM- I am 8dpiui and will be testing early tomorrow morning... I have 5 tests... might as well use em up! :test: I don't expect a BFP this early, but I would love to be surprised by one! I feel super hopeful about this cycle... fingers crossed its not just wishful thinking!


----------



## jaan613

dennis - you just made my morning by saying that the digi tests are less sensitive then the lines. my last bfp only showed up late on the 14th day and was faint on day 15. hoping for the same miracle here.

best of luck to you! 

hope all those testing soon are getting their BFP. 

Was just thinking that I get so excited when a BnB user gets a BFP but when someone I know in 'real life' gets one my first feeling is always a sense of sadness and envy.


----------



## dovkav123

I am sorry Jaan for your bad news. WE have hope, it's still early.
Jaan, denis we are BFP triangle. We are so close to find out!
I agree that digital will not tell "little pregnant"; however, another test will show faintly pregnant.

Good luck denis tomorrow morning!

Today I am 12dpiui, I'll test again tomorrow.


----------



## dovkav123

Kaylen said:


> Hey guys, I thought I'd pitch in again. This cycle I took baby aspirin all the way up to when I got my BFP. I stopped then cause I didn't want to cause any problems. But hey it worked!

OmG! Millions Conrats! :happydance::happydance::happydance:What is your beta?


----------



## Kaylen

It was 226 at 14 DPO and 531 at 17, which is a 57 hour double time... I am worried but doctor says it needs to double 48-72 hours. I am going back for another beta tomorrow for my own peace of mind. Overall I feel good and not many symptoms at all. I don't feel pregnant at all, and very different from when I had m/c.
Also I didn't feel any different throughout luteal phase so don't get discouraged if you aren't experiencing any unusual symptoms.


----------



## heath81003

Kaylen said:


> Hey guys, I thought I'd pitch in again. This cycle I took baby aspirin all the way up to when I got my BFP. I stopped then cause I didn't want to cause any problems. But hey it worked!

Did you start taking the baby aspirin at the beginning of the cycle? I had my iui yesterday and I'm thinking it's probably too late to start it now.


----------



## Kaylen

I didn't start immediately, but it was before the IUI. I would think you can start now... Idk how effective this really is. Have you asked your doctor about it? I kinda feel bad cause I didn't tell him anything.


----------



## summer2011

226 seems a great number at 14 dpo. Good luck on your beta tomorrow! Hope it's a great number ;)


----------



## dovkav123

Kaylen said:


> I didn't start immediately, but it was before the IUI. I would think you can start now... Idk how effective this really is. Have you asked your doctor about it? I kinda feel bad cause I didn't tell him anything.

Kaylen, what meds produced 5 follicles? Were they all matured on the day of IUI?


----------



## Flannelsheets

Hi ladies,
Went in for my cd11 monitoring. Things are slower this cycle -- biggest follicle is only 14 right now, but most are around 10. So, I'll go in again on Sat. for more monitoring. Sigh.. Don't we all LOVE being poked and prodded repeatedly?!?! I really enjoy starting my day with a "light raping," as a friend of mine calls it...

Jaan, fingers crossed for you! You definitely have a few days left before we'll let you count yourself out!


----------



## Kaylen

dovkav123 said:


> Kaylen said:
> 
> 
> I didn't start immediately, but it was before the IUI. I would think you can start now... Idk how effective this really is. Have you asked your doctor about it? I kinda feel bad cause I didn't tell him anything.
> 
> Kaylen, what meds produced 5 follicles? Were they all matured on the day of IUI?Click to expand...

Clomid 50mg cd5-9
Gonal-f 75 IUI cd 7, 9, 11

There were 2x 20 mm, 18,17, 15 and some smaller ones. I just happen to respond to the meds a lot even though those are the lowest dosages.


----------



## j_dennis_84

LMAO!!! "light raping".. guess that's one way to look at it!

I tested and got a BFN at 9dPIUI... I wasn't expecting a positive this early... I think my Lutal phase is longer... seeing how I had my IUI on cycle day 11 and i'm a 28 cycler on average... I'll be testing again in a couple days... I feel hopeful about this cycle. :)


----------



## jaan613

Flannel,

Thanks!

13dpiui... Bfn :(

Doctor said if I don't get a bfp by Sunday (15dpiui) to stop the progesterone tablets and wait for AF. 

Not even seeing a faint line. Just going with the idea that I still have two more days to wait and see. 

Thank you ladies for being my support. Only you guys understand how this feels. My husband has been great but he is so calm and doesn't get the addiction I have to just knowing if it worked or not. Guess all men are different.


----------



## dovkav123

Jaan, sorry for BFN. You still have a couple of days of hope. Denis you have even more hope...
13dpiui BFN this morning. Dr. told me to check on 14dpiui again and than quit progesterone. 
I feel I am out.


----------



## summer2011

5 follicles Kaylen? Wow! My dr cancelled our Nov IUI because I had 4. That might help explain your hcg though. If more than one implanted by one May not have made it. Might be a good possibility of multiples for you ;)


----------



## DBZ34

Hi everyone! Can I join you? 

My name is Ella and I just had my first IUI today. :) I did Clomid day 2-6 and then 50iu Puregon (FSH) days 5-7. I triggered with Ovitrelle on Wednesday. 

DH's count was 46 mil/ml post wash and I had four good follies measuring at 25, 21, 19 and 18mm on Wednesday. There's a chance another one caught up at the last minute too. I'm hoping that this is it for us. 

Any advice on how not to go crazy during this TWW? Because I'm already ripping my hair out and this is just the first day...


----------



## Kaylen

DBZ34 said:


> Hi everyone! Can I join you?
> 
> My name is Ella and I just had my first IUI today. :) I did Clomid day 2-6 and then 50iu Puregon (FSH) days 5-7. I triggered with Ovitrelle on Wednesday.
> 
> DH's count was 46 mil/ml post wash and I had four good follies measuring at 25, 21, 19 and 18mm on Wednesday. There's a chance another one caught up at the last minute too. I'm hoping that this is it for us.
> 
> Any advice on how not to go crazy during this TWW? Because I'm already ripping my hair out and this is just the first day...

Hi Ella, it sounds like you are having a great cycle. I kept myself from going crazy by finding something else to obsess over: playing video games haha!


----------



## Kaylen

Got my third beta today: 1633... Still the same doubling time.. At least it's going up.


----------



## heath81003

Kaylen said:


> Got my third beta today: 1633... Still the same doubling time.. At least it's going up.

That is very exciting, so happy for you!! :happydance:


----------



## Hoping4aBoy

I'm in! I'm a few days away from IUI #2!


----------



## KCwantsbaby

Hi ladies! Mind if I join??? I had my first IUI today!!! 

We have been trying close to 2 years now with no success. I tired clomid at the beginning of 2013 then tried a few natural cycles. This cycle I was on Femara 5mg days 2-6. I am on CD 17 now. This 2week wait is going to be bad!

Good luck!!!!!!


----------



## DBZ34

KCwantsbaby said:


> Hi ladies! Mind if I join??? I had my first IUI today!!!
> 
> We have been trying close to 2 years now with no success. I tired clomid at the beginning of 2013 then tried a few natural cycles. This cycle I was on Femara 5mg days 2-6. I am on CD 17 now. This 2week wait is going to be bad!
> 
> Good luck!!!!!!

I just had my first IUI today too! When are you going to test? This TWW is going to be the worst. Today has gone so slowly and it's only the first day....


----------



## angelady

hi ladies,

im in 2ww aswell, iui's on tues/wed...and 2nd trigger on thurs for 2 out of 5 follies still there. been feeling very nauseous this cycle and warm feeling in chest/front thorax. tend to get nauseous in the evenings, to start progesterone tonight. praying for a second miracle.

i feel more anxiety with this cycle than i did with my last. last one i think i only had 1 follicle, and somehow got preggers (dh 6+18 million post wash). this time had 5 follies: 1.9 1.7 1.6 1.3 1.3 (i think)...then when they tested after iui, there were two still left 2.0 and 1.9 so triggered me 2nd time. it felt weird knowing 2 perfect looking follies were left behind, wondering if they "missed" the sperm that went in. b/w confirmed i did ovulate the first time for sure, not sure why i had two laggers. so it feels "incomplete" somehow.

anyway praying for success, hoping these painful nipples, nausea and fatigue settle so i can start testing out trigger feeling not so 'sick'. this is exciting!

good luck and baby dust to all!!!!


----------



## KCwantsbaby

DBZ34 said:


> KCwantsbaby said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies! Mind if I join??? I had my first IUI today!!!
> 
> We have been trying close to 2 years now with no success. I tired clomid at the beginning of 2013 then tried a few natural cycles. This cycle I was on Femara 5mg days 2-6. I am on CD 17 now. This 2week wait is going to be bad!
> 
> Good luck!!!!!!
> 
> I just had my first IUI today too! When are you going to test? This TWW is going to be the worst. Today has gone so slowly and it's only the first day....Click to expand...


The TWW is the worst! I think I'm going to test March 7th....if I can wait that long :) What about you??


----------



## DBZ34

KCwantsbaby said:


> DBZ34 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KCwantsbaby said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies! Mind if I join??? I had my first IUI today!!!
> 
> We have been trying close to 2 years now with no success. I tired clomid at the beginning of 2013 then tried a few natural cycles. This cycle I was on Femara 5mg days 2-6. I am on CD 17 now. This 2week wait is going to be bad!
> 
> Good luck!!!!!!
> 
> I just had my first IUI today too! When are you going to test? This TWW is going to be the worst. Today has gone so slowly and it's only the first day....Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The TWW is the worst! I think I'm going to test March 7th....if I can wait that long :) What about you??Click to expand...

I just broke down and bought a bunch of ICs, so I'm probably going to test out the trigger...and then see how long I can hold out from there. My nurse wanted me to wait until the 10th to test, but I won't make it that far, I'm sure. :) Maybe I'll try to hold out until the 7th too....


----------



## Flannelsheets

Good luck to all the TWW-ers!
After more monitoring yesterday, we're going ahead with the trigger tonight and IUI on Tues. I had 3 follicles (16.5, 17.5, and 18.5) yesterday, and doc said to wait another day to trigger. Apparently he wants them over 20 this time. Not sure why, as he first told us that they just needed to be over 18, but I trust him, and I think he's trying to make sure our chances are as robust as possible.

So, I'll be joining you in the interminable wait in just a few days...


----------



## jaan613

hello ladies,
back from a fabulous music event - had fun and stayed off the booze even though i was surrounded by 35 drinking friends!

today is 16dpiui and no BFP yet. i had my last progesterone tablet on 14dpiui. :(

no period yet, but the cramps and lower back pain have been off and on since yesterday....guess the mean ole witch is just teasing me now.

blah blah blah blah!!!

good luck to those who have just done their iui's recently or about to start!


----------



## dovkav123

jaan613 said:


> hello ladies,
> back from a fabulous music event - had fun and stayed off the booze even though i was surrounded by 35 drinking friends!
> 
> today is 16dpiui and no BFP yet. i had my last progesterone tablet on 14dpiui. :(
> 
> no period yet, but the cramps and lower back pain have been off and on since yesterday....guess the mean ole witch is just teasing me now.
> 
> blah blah blah blah!!!
> 
> good luck to those who have just done their iui's recently or about to start!

Jaan,:hugs: I feel for you.
I tested BFN at 15dpiui yesterday and I quit progesterone. I did temped after IUI. I can tell that progest. did a good job, my temps stayed nice and high. 
This morning my temp is super high and I have a headache. Staying away from alcochol and having a tiny tiny hope.
We are pregnant till witch:) proves otherwise.
P.S. immortal optimist is talking here:)

denis, any news? did you test?

Hoping and praying for 2wwers!!!


----------



## nicole_rc

HI Ya'll! I'm new to the bump board. I've been on the babycenter for a while, but was looking for a group I could relate more with and I think you all may be it:)

We have male factor. Hubs has low counts and low motility. I just did my #3 IUI last Sat. so Im 2dpiui. This cycle I took clomid 100 for cd5-9 then triggered on cd 16. My follies were 17 and 16 2 days before trigger! Wish they would have been bigger but hoping I had at least 1 that was 18-20. The great news was that hubby's count doubled again and we had 84 million with 89% motility grade 3 post wash:)


----------



## jaan613

nicole_rc said:


> HI Ya'll! I'm new to the bump board. I've been on the babycenter for a while, but was looking for a group I could relate more with and I think you all may be it:)
> 
> We have male factor. Hubs has low counts and low motility. I just did my #3 IUI last Sat. so Im 2dpiui. This cycle I took clomid 100 for cd5-9 then triggered on cd 16. My follies were 17 and 16 2 days before trigger! Wish they would have been bigger but hoping I had at least 1 that was 18-20. The great news was that hubby's count doubled again and we had 84 million with 89% motility grade 3 post wash:)

Welcome nicole :)
Good luck with your IUI - hope this is your lucky month. :) 
That is great your husband's count doubled - may i ask that you share your secret on how you managed to get that to happen? i know you only need one lil spermy but the more the merrier! :winkwink: My IUI this month we just hit 5 million - My husband is going to try fertilaid, the supplement for men. Hope this helps him.

Any other ladies have any advice on this?

Okay, going to bed! goodnight!


----------



## heath81003

jaan613 said:


> nicole_rc said:
> 
> 
> HI Ya'll! I'm new to the bump board. I've been on the babycenter for a while, but was looking for a group I could relate more with and I think you all may be it:)
> 
> We have male factor. Hubs has low counts and low motility. I just did my #3 IUI last Sat. so Im 2dpiui. This cycle I took clomid 100 for cd5-9 then triggered on cd 16. My follies were 17 and 16 2 days before trigger! Wish they would have been bigger but hoping I had at least 1 that was 18-20. The great news was that hubby's count doubled again and we had 84 million with 89% motility grade 3 post wash:)
> 
> Welcome nicole :)
> Good luck with your IUI - hope this is your lucky month. :)
> That is great your husband's count doubled - may i ask that you share your secret on how you managed to get that to happen? i know you only need one lil spermy but the more the merrier! :winkwink: My IUI this month we just hit 5 million - My husband is going to try fertilaid, the supplement for men. Hope this helps him.
> 
> Any other ladies have any advice on this?
> 
> Okay, going to bed! goodnight!Click to expand...


Hi Jaan..I've been having my hubby take the mega men multi-vitamin from GNC. Since hes been taking it, his count has increased with each IUI. I read about it a few months ago on another board. I'm not sure if the vitamin is the reason but it couldn't hurt!


----------



## Flannelsheets

Hi ladies - we got my husband's numbers up (from 10 mil to 16, then 18) by waiting longer between, uh, deposits. I don't know how long you guys usually have your husbands abstain for, but we used to do 2.5 days, now we do 3.5. We'll see what the numbers are tomorrow! I'm usually so nervous and excited I don't pay much attention to what they're telling me right before the procedure...


----------



## nicole_rc

Thank you Jan!! We began with 9 million for our first SA back in October. Hubs began taking a multi vit., coq10, selenium, zinc, and Lcaritine. Also reducing his alcohol intake and eating more protein and veggies. No hot baths or showers. No electronics in the lap. 
Was this your first IUI?


----------



## Nataliek

Hi ladies, do you mind if I join this thread? I am starting Gonal f injections this Sunday and iui in a couple of weeks. I am so nervous about the cycle failing. I have two children from a previous marriage, if we get pg this will be my dh's first. I have had two miscarriages in the past two years and no luck getting preg since October 2013. We had all the testing done and our results are perfect, not sure why the losses or why it's taking awhile. Anyway, we're going straight to injections and hoping for the best. Am really nervous about making two many eggs and having the iui cancelled I have been anticipating since January.


----------



## Kaylen

My husband tool fertility blend for men and his motility went up from 50 to 75% which greatly increased his post wash count. Not sure it it was a coincidence or not but it's worth trying.


----------



## jaan613

heath & kaylen 
thank you for the info :) will try to see if its available here in asia :)


----------



## jaan613

nicole_rc said:


> Thank you Jan!! We began with 9 million for our first SA back in October. Hubs began taking a multi vit., coq10, selenium, zinc, and Lcaritine. Also reducing his alcohol intake and eating more protein and veggies. No hot baths or showers. No electronics in the lap.
> Was this your first IUI?

Hi nicole,
No this is my second IUI. I did get a BFP on my first one but sadly miscarried. Still waiting for AF to show up as today is 17dpiui and still testing negative; and i feel the cramps already :( boo. Ready for the next cycle already!


----------



## heath81003

So I am 6 dpo/iui and I'm 99% sure I have a uti. I have a dr apt scheduled for this afternoon. I'm worried that this will interfere with implantation and hurt my chances of getting pregnant this month. Has anyone had a uti after iui?


----------



## nicole_rc

Hi Natalie!
Is this your first IUI? Im on my 2nd cycle of meds. Im feeling the same. Not sure what we will do if this does not work. We have no fertility coverage so its all out of pocket. I was temped to try injections this cycle but its so expensive.


----------



## Flannelsheets

Heath -- that sucks. Uti's are no fun, esp. under these conditions. I haven't had one since we started this process. Hopefully your doc will have some answers/support?

Jaan -- that also sucks! I hope AF shows up soon so you can get the next cycle on the road!

Just got back from our 3rd IUI. Hubby had 22 mil post-wash with 79% motility. His best #s ever. Not sure what to attribute it to -- he started taking a multi-vitamin, and also had the flu, so had to take a low dose of prednisone last week. We also waited 3.5 days. Anyway, I'm certain I had 3 follicles over 18. Hopefully one of those 22 mil swimmers can find & chomp into one of those eggs!! Now begins the tww... Thankfully, we're taking a beach vacation next week, without phone or internet. That will help with the wait and sanity. :)


----------



## jaan613

Flannelsheets...... goodluck! Those are good numbers :)

Heath.......Hope you'll be ok :) I had tonsilitis when I was doing the shots and had to be put on a low dose of antibiotics. I too was worried; just be honest and tell the doctor your concerns.

Well, I am out this month guys :growlmad::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry:

:witch: showed up about 15 minutes ago. *sigh* the things/emotions we go through are just crazy.

hoping cycle 3 will be a good one... <3


----------



## Nataliek

Hi Nicole, yes this will be our first IUI! Excited but trying to be cautiously optimistic. I am extremely fortunate we have a certain amount of coverage for a year on these injectables they have recommended. When is your next IUI? I have one more question, I have been reading a lot about sperm counts post wash, does that mean they actually have millions of useable sperm at the time of the procedure as opposed to only a few hundred ttc naturally? I should have asked my doctor that. I honestly find all of this stuff fascinating. Stressful, but fascinating lol


----------



## Flannelsheets

Yes, it is fascinating! The whole thing would be more fascinating if it wasn't so... depressing sometimes.
Yes, that does mean there are millions of sperm swimming around. Amazing that so many of us need multiple tries. Those sperm must be D-U-M-B. Seriously, that's partly why you might have some mild cramping afterwards.


----------



## xopiinkiieox

Hi ladies! Mind one more?? I had my first IUI (Follistim/triggered with Ovidrel) on 2/13, after being diagnosed with (generally) unexplained fertility. Had high C Peptides, which may have reduced egg quality. Taking Fortamet for that. DH checks out fine in all of this madness! Had FX for this IUI, but getting AF type cramps now...not sure what to make of it.

Hoping we all see those elusive BFPs soon!


----------



## jaan613

Flannelsheets said:


> Yes, it is fascinating! The whole thing would be more fascinating if it wasn't so... depressing sometimes.
> Yes, that does mean there are millions of sperm swimming around. Amazing that so many of us need multiple tries. Those sperm must be D-U-M-B. Seriously, that's partly why you might have some mild cramping afterwards.

hahahahahahhaha!!!!!!! and men think they are so good with directions; silly sperm must be getting lost yet too proud to ask for directions! :hugs:


----------



## jaan613

Hello Ladies,
Going to see the doctor tomorrow. She wants to do a baseline ultrasound (ugh) before starting injectables again. 

Hope you all are doing well xxxx


----------



## dovkav123

Flannelsheets said:


> Yes, it is fascinating! The whole thing would be more fascinating if it wasn't so... depressing sometimes.
> Yes, that does mean there are millions of sperm swimming around. Amazing that so many of us need multiple tries. Those sperm must be D-U-M-B. Seriously, that's partly why you might have some mild cramping afterwards.

Why we can't get pregnant?
Cos men(spec. sperm) don't ask for directions!!!

Natalie and xopi welcome! Good luck to you this cycle! 
Xopi, cramping could be a good sign. are your periods regular? How long is your luteal fase?
jaan, best wishes for your u/s.

I am on CD 34, 18dpiui. I quit progesterone 3 days ago.
1.My luteal phase is not longer than 17 days. AF should arrive today.
2. It is possible I O'ed a day later. I didn't do HCG shot.
Yesterday had PMS, cried and had a silly fight with my dh, slept in the separate rooms. I wanted to drink alcochol so badly. But still Waiting for AF. I have tested BFN at 15dpiui.


----------



## Nataliek

Thanks Dovkav, I am sorry you had a fight with your DH. I am on the verge of getting AF and so emotional. Feel better!


----------



## Nataliek

@jaan, I know. Typical. Figures the sperm can't find their way. If it was a woman you know we would have no trouble!


----------



## xopiinkiieox

dovkav123 said:


> Flannelsheets said:
> 
> 
> Yes, it is fascinating! The whole thing would be more fascinating if it wasn't so... depressing sometimes.
> Yes, that does mean there are millions of sperm swimming around. Amazing that so many of us need multiple tries. Those sperm must be D-U-M-B. Seriously, that's partly why you might have some mild cramping afterwards.
> 
> Why we can't get pregnant?
> Cos men(spec. sperm) don't ask for directions!!!
> 
> Natalie and xopi welcome! Good luck to you this cycle!
> Xopi, cramping could be a good sign. are your periods regular? How long is your luteal fase?
> jaan, best wishes for your u/s.
> 
> I am on CD 34, 18dpiui. I quit progesterone 3 days ago.
> 1.My luteal phase is not longer than 17 days. AF should arrive today.
> 2. It is possible I O'ed a day later. I didn't do HCG shot.
> Yesterday had PMS, cried and had a silly fight with my dh, slept in the separate rooms. I wanted to drink alcochol so badly. But still Waiting for AF. I have tested BFN at 15dpiui.Click to expand...

Thanks! My cycles were always 28 days until I had a MC, then they got wonky. Right now, they're generally 28-32 days. High hopes are dangerous in this TTC limbo, so trying to toe the line between hopeful and pessimistic. Tomorrow will tell!


----------



## Flannelsheets

xopiinkiieox said:


> dovkav123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flannelsheets said:
> 
> 
> Yes, it is fascinating! The whole thing would be more fascinating if it wasn't so... depressing sometimes.
> Yes, that does mean there are millions of sperm swimming around. Amazing that so many of us need multiple tries. Those sperm must be D-U-M-B. Seriously, that's partly why you might have some mild cramping afterwards.
> 
> Why we can't get pregnant?
> Cos men(spec. sperm) don't ask for directions!!!
> 
> Natalie and xopi welcome! Good luck to you this cycle!
> Xopi, cramping could be a good sign. are your periods regular? How long is your luteal fase?
> jaan, best wishes for your u/s.
> 
> I am on CD 34, 18dpiui. I quit progesterone 3 days ago.
> 1.My luteal phase is not longer than 17 days. AF should arrive today.
> 2. It is possible I O'ed a day later. I didn't do HCG shot.
> Yesterday had PMS, cried and had a silly fight with my dh, slept in the separate rooms. I wanted to drink alcochol so badly. But still Waiting for AF. I have tested BFN at 15dpiui.Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks! My cycles were always 28 days until I had a MC, then they got wonky. Right now, they're generally 28-32 days. High hopes are dangerous in this TTC limbo, so trying to toe the line between hopeful and pessimistic. Tomorrow will tell!Click to expand...

Let me know if you figure out how to toe that line... I've tried every cycle, and it's always such a ping-ponging feeling between hope and despair.

Dovkav, if it was me, I'd have that drink!


----------



## jaan613

Hi ladies,

All okay with my baseline ultra sound today. Started my injections already today, 150 IU of Puregon. 

Have my first ultrasound on March 6. Here we go again!!!!

Take care <3


----------



## dovkav123

xopiinkiieox said:


> dovkav123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flannelsheets said:
> 
> 
> Yes, it is fascinating! The whole thing would be more fascinating if it wasn't so... depressing sometimes.
> Yes, that does mean there are millions of sperm swimming around. Amazing that so many of us need multiple tries. Those sperm must be D-U-M-B. Seriously, that's partly why you might have some mild cramping afterwards.
> 
> xopi Natalie, I hope AF won't show up this time!
> Jaan I am wishing you super luck this cycle!
> 
> Please read this
> 
> Furthermore, to give tampons and pads that pristine, clean white look, the fibers used must be bleached. Chlorine is commonly used for this, which can create toxic dioxin and other disinfection-by-products (DBPs) such as trihalomethane. Studies show that dioxin collects in your fatty tissues, and according to a draft report by the US Environmental Protection Agency (EPA), dioxin a serious public health threat that has no "safe" level of exposure! Published reports show that even low or trace levels of dioxins may be linked to:
> 
> Abnormal tissue growth in the abdomen and reproductive organs
> Abnormal cell growth throughout the body
> Immune system suppression
> Hormonal and endocrine system disruption
> 
> https://articles.mercola.com/sites/articles/archive/2013/05/22/feminine-hygiene-products.aspxClick to expand...Click to expand...


----------



## xopiinkiieox

Today is test day. Got a BFN this morning. Can't say I'm surprised, but the disappointment gets me every time. Little stabs to the heart with every BFN. This TTC process is just so hard sometimes...!


----------



## dovkav123

sorry:hugs: it is a heartbraking news
my af just arrived;(
I'll have a glass of wine tonight and i'll cheer to all of you


----------



## Nataliek

@xopiinkiieox I am sorry, I know what you mean. I am getting AF too and I feel the same. I always start to feel better around cycle day 3, I hope you do too. 

@jaan613 That is so exciting. I am starting mine on either Sunday or Monday. I can't wait to get this show on the road. I was originally supposed to do puregon but I switched to Gonal F. Do you have any side effects? I am one of those people that doesn't even like to take tylenol so injections worry me a bit. Is the IUI painful at all? Also, I am a coffee drinker and I am seriously considering cutting it out and going to the gym out. I just don't want to do anything that could affect my chances.


----------



## Flannelsheets

:( Little stabs to the heart... Or sometimes big ones... Let yourself wallow a bit. I always feel better once the next round starts.

FX, Jaan!

Dovkav, that's interesting. I don't if anyone else uses a Diva cup (https://divacup.com/). I recommend it highly.


----------



## heath81003

Sorry to hear about all the visits from AF! It's such a terrible feeling to get a bfn month after month and see AF. TTC truly is a roller-coaster ride, I don't know how much more my emotions can take! 

I'm currently 8 dpo/iui with no symptoms. Planning to start testing early next week maybe or I might try to hold out until Wednesday (exactly two weeks after iui).


----------



## nicole_rc

Hi ladies!! Taking a quick break to catch up. UGH I'm dying over here! I'll be 7dpt tomorrow.. Im not feeling anything! I started today testing my trigger out. I still have a reasonable line. Last month I had a line till 13dpt, but I realized today I think I was adding too many drops of urine to the test therefore causing the hormone to increase making the line darker.. is that possible LOL Silly me!
Im off all next week for Mardi Gras. Thank God we are going to my husbands family out of town or I think I would go insane. 
I don't know what to do if this round fails!! I don't have much left in my savings:(
Just praying this worked:)

Yes, sperm our just like men.. they really need to learn to ask for directions! 
I use Softcups!

Hugs to all of you who got a bfn:( but cheers to the next round:)


----------



## xopiinkiieox

Thanks ladies! Sorry to those who got BFNs or AF. Hate that we are all experiencing the same frustrations and sadness! Hoping there is a light at the end of a VERY short tunnel for all of us!

FX and :dust: to those starting new cycles or in the TWW!


----------



## jaan613

dovkav123 said:


> sorry:hugs: it is a heartbraking news
> my af just arrived;(
> I'll have a glass of wine tonight and i'll cheer to all of you

sorry to hear that :( guess you and I both had our hearts broken (again) this month. let's try to remain positive for the cycle!:thumbup:


----------



## jaan613

xopiinkiieox said:


> Today is test day. Got a BFN this morning. Can't say I'm surprised, but the disappointment gets me every time. Little stabs to the heart with every BFN. This TTC process is just so hard sometimes...!

Hugs hugs hugs. I'm so sorry...Hopefully you will get a late BFP - hope the witch stays away. 

We're all in this together, so even when you get a bfn - I feel for you.


----------



## jaan613

Nataliek said:


> @xopiinkiieox I am sorry, I know what you mean. I am getting AF too and I feel the same. I always start to feel better around cycle day 3, I hope you do too.
> 
> @jaan613 That is so exciting. I am starting mine on either Sunday or Monday. I can't wait to get this show on the road. I was originally supposed to do puregon but I switched to Gonal F. Do you have any side effects? I am one of those people that doesn't even like to take tylenol so injections worry me a bit. Is the IUI painful at all? Also, I am a coffee drinker and I am seriously considering cutting it out and going to the gym out. I just don't want to do anything that could affect my chances.

hey natalie!
what made you switch to gonal? i am living in asia and here puregon is the most common injectable. since it worked for me the first time i did an IUI, i am happy to stick with it until i get another BFP! i had a failed cycle in january when i tried switching to another drug - so for now i am just going to stick with puregone. the first cycle with injections i produced 3 follis, in feb i only produced 1. let's see where this month takes me! The IUI itself isn't painful for me, the first time i felt some mild cramping but it disappeared soon after. Regarding the coffee, my doctor said 2 cups a day should be fine, so I stuck with that, if I could, I'd skip afternoon cup and have my morning cup. Depended on my day! 
It is exciting, confusing, and sometimes just drives me crazy, prepping for the IUI, doing the IUI, surviving the two weeks after!!

This time I PROMISE MYSELF (AND ALL OF YOU LADIES) i am NOT going to test BEFORE 13dpiui. I drove myself MENTAL last month!!!


----------



## summer2011

Expecting AF any time now so will be joining in very soon :) Decided to go to a naturopath this month and do acu (did acu the last time I got a bfp so thought its worth a try). I bought a load of cheapie tests online so this month I'm going to test every day after iui :p


----------



## heath81003

Is it terrible that during the tww, every morning I wish to wake up sick and throwing up?! lol :winkwink: :wacko:


----------



## moni77

Hello all ~ back from my vacation and I was hoping to see better news on this thread. Oh well- this month is it!!

AF got me on my flight back so I went in for day 3 labs and scan today. Waiting for the call that I can start meds tonight and finally move onto IUI #3. While away, I had a chance to visit chimi lhakhang - a fertility temple in Bhutan. I got blessed there and prayed for BFPs for all my B&B friends. So FXed for all of us.

Jaan - looks like we are on a similar schedule this month - my next scan (as long as I get the green light) will be on the 6th as well.


----------



## Nataliek

jaan613 said:


> Nataliek said:
> 
> 
> @xopiinkiieox I am sorry, I know what you mean. I am getting AF too and I feel the same. I always start to feel better around cycle day 3, I hope you do too.
> 
> @jaan613 That is so exciting. I am starting mine on either Sunday or Monday. I can't wait to get this show on the road. I was originally supposed to do puregon but I switched to Gonal F. Do you have any side effects? I am one of those people that doesn't even like to take tylenol so injections worry me a bit. Is the IUI painful at all? Also, I am a coffee drinker and I am seriously considering cutting it out and going to the gym out. I just don't want to do anything that could affect my chances.
> 
> hey natalie!
> what made you switch to gonal? i am living in asia and here puregon is the most common injectable. since it worked for me the first time i did an IUI, i am happy to stick with it until i get another BFP! i had a failed cycle in january when i tried switching to another drug - so for now i am just going to stick with puregone. the first cycle with injections i produced 3 follis, in feb i only produced 1. let's see where this month takes me! The IUI itself isn't painful for me, the first time i felt some mild cramping but it disappeared soon after. Regarding the coffee, my doctor said 2 cups a day should be fine, so I stuck with that, if I could, I'd skip afternoon cup and have my morning cup. Depended on my day!
> It is exciting, confusing, and sometimes just drives me crazy, prepping for the IUI, doing the IUI, surviving the two weeks after!!
> 
> This time I PROMISE MYSELF (AND ALL OF YOU LADIES) i am NOT going to test BEFORE 13dpiui. I drove myself MENTAL last month!!!Click to expand...



I have coverage for Gonal F and my girlfriend used it and had her little boy, so I thought why not! Thanks so much for the info, I really appreciate it. I am so excited/anxious about things!! The TWW is pretty much torture lol, there is no way around it. I am going to do my very best to keep busy! When is your next IUI?


----------



## xopiinkiieox

I have a question...AF started to show up last night (I noticed blood when wiping). Early this morning, it was a full blown AF. So I counted today as CD1. But, my RE couldn't get me in today and is out Monday. So my baseline scan will be Tuesday...CD5. That's the last possible day to start meds. I'm now worried I should count last night as CD1 (really, it could have come on late last night), and skip this cycle. I don't want to get meds going late and mess everything up. Have any of you been in a similar situation??


----------



## dovkav123

MOni, sending you blessings for you! Thank you for praying for us in Bhutan.

xoppii, I have never been in your situation. Sorry I can't help much.
If you have red, it means your period started on that day.
I am sorry you may need to skip your medicated cycle.
If you O on your own, you still can do IUI with your natural cycle. COme for U/s on CD7 or CD8.

My U/s is on Friday on CD9. WE may do another natural IUI or naural IVF w/o meds


----------



## Flannelsheets

Moni - welcome back! Excellent thinking to go to the fertility temple! I love it.

Xopi - my RE's office says day 1 is "full flow before 5 p.m." So, it sounds like your counting is correct - CD1 as today. I haven't been in that situation, but if it were me, I'd trust my RE that day 5 was still ok.

I'm 4 dpo, and have had enormously sore boobs the last two days. It's definitely because of the progesterone prescription. I don't see how it could be caused by anything else at this point.


----------



## DBZ34

xopi - I agree with flannelsheets for how you count CD1. I think you're fine for your CD5 baseline scan/meds beginning. Did they ask you when you started when you called in? I would say though, if you feel uncomfortable with proceeding, sit out this cycle and give it a natural try. 


AFM- I have a question for you ladies. Anyone been incredibly bloated with strong pinching/twinges in your ovary area from around 6dpiui til 8dpiui? (I assume it's going to continue on, but I'm at 8dpiui now). I was slightly worried that I had a mild case of OHSS at the beginning of my tww and it hasn't gotten much better as time has gone on. Then it became more noticeable around 6dpiui. I'm still slightly concerned, but if it's something that's normal, I can relax.


----------



## jaan613

moni77 said:


> Hello all ~ back from my vacation and I was hoping to see better news on this thread. Oh well- this month is it!!
> 
> AF got me on my flight back so I went in for day 3 labs and scan today. Waiting for the call that I can start meds tonight and finally move onto IUI #3. While away, I had a chance to visit chimi lhakhang - a fertility temple in Bhutan. I got blessed there and prayed for BFPs for all my B&B friends. So FXed for all of us.
> 
> Jaan - looks like we are on a similar schedule this month - my next scan (as long as I get the green light) will be on the 6th as well.

Moni - Thank you for praying for all of us! I appreciate your kindness :) :)

Hope March will be a better month!


----------



## jaan613

I have coverage for Gonal F and my girlfriend used it and had her little boy, so I thought why not! Thanks so much for the info, I really appreciate it. I am so excited/anxious about things!! The TWW is pretty much torture lol, there is no way around it. I am going to do my very best to keep busy! When is your next IUI?[/QUOTE]


Natalie, I am not sure yet. Sometime soon. :) I go in for an U/S on march 6 which is my CD 9.

Wish me luck!


----------



## Nataliek

Good luck, Jaan!!


----------



## summer2011

CD 1 today FINALLY! Have my baseline tomorrow so hoping all is good so i can start meds on wednesday. Started seeing a naturopath who came recommended by a coworker who went through 2 ivfs. She has suggested a gluten free and reduced dairy diet with iron and b12 supplements and acu. Want to get 3 acu appts in before the iui. At least its something different to occupy myself with. The cycle we got our bfp i was seeing an acu, although she was not a naturopath. Anywho, good luck to all trying this month :dust:


----------



## CrystalRN

Well Monday was CD 1... Again. Going to try iui #2 this month. Will be doing ferama 5-9 with a trigger again, hopefully DH counts will be a bit better this time around. Hope I have the luck of the Irish this month!


----------



## summer2011

Got the go ahead to start meds this morning. On a decreased dose of femara and puregon (2.5 & 37) to avoid too many follies :/. So weird cause I've mostly read of increasing dosage to up follie counts. Anyway, feeling pretty hopeful about this cycle.


----------



## summer2011

Crystal looks like our cycles will be really close this month. Do you have any plans to test? Before af? On expected af day?


----------



## CrystalRN

Summer2011 my plan is to wait til AF arrives but I can't always make it! I will be busy as I'll be leaving for Jamaica the next week so hopefully the distraction will be helpful! How about u?


----------



## summer2011

I plan to test out the trigger and hoping to see a line by 10 to 12 dpo if successful. Only a very light line on 14 dpo during our MC cycle as hcg was very low, so I'm thinking if nothing by 12 then chances are not good.


----------



## moni77

FXed you 2!!


----------



## Flannelsheets

Ugh.. deep into the tww at 8 dpiui. I've had sore breasts for five days and lethargy and slight nausea for 2. I have to believe that's the progesterone my RE put me on and not anything else, but I sure hope something is happening -- I'm certainly tired of going through these mild but annoying symptoms with no result! 

It's super unlikely that these are pregnancy symptoms at this point, right?


----------



## summer2011

You never really know flannelsheets. Only symptom I really had with bfp was a decreased appetite that I remember. 

Are any of you on luteal support? Doc switched me from crinone to endometrin cause crinone was out of stock. Just wondering how they compare.


----------



## dovkav123

Flannel, summer hope and pray your IUI will turn into BFP soon!
Jaan how was your scan? When is your IUI?

I had a scan today and we found 18mm follicle on the L side. So we are doing IUI#2 on Monday. Wish me luck!


----------



## moni77

FXed dovka! I had my 3rd IUI this morning, so in now in the 2 week wait. I had 2 large follies (34 and 26) on the left and one small on the right (14). Trying to make it through work today...


----------



## Godisgracious

Hi everyone,
This is such a great way to find support when TTC. I had my first IUI on Monday at around 37 hours post trigger shot. I was on Gonal F and had femara in the mix as well. I am currently taking progesterone suppositories. Right now I am 4dpiui. Yesterday 3dpiui I had terrible cramps in my left ovary and was so hungry and tired. I was eating everything in sight. Is this cause for concern? I know it was too early for any symptoms. Could it be the progesterone/prometrium that was causing that? Today I am actually feeling great!!! Any insight or experiences would be so helpful!!! THANKS!!!! :) Love and best wishes to you all!


----------



## summer2011

Dockav i notice you are on an anti inflammatory diet? What did you have to change? My naturopath suggested going gluten free and at least halving dairy, and using goat milk instead of cow. 1 week in and feeling pretty good so far.


----------



## dovkav123

summer2011 said:


> Dockav i notice you are on an anti inflammatory diet? What did you have to change? My naturopath suggested going gluten free and at least halving dairy, and using goat milk instead of cow. 1 week in and feeling pretty good so far.

I am on low cholesterol, no sugar diet. This is a lifetime one. I eat very little diary products, and only low fat and organic. Goat milk is great! Make sure you choose organic one. 
I added all wonderful spices, herbs, teas to my daily life, which I researched online. I beleave they helps me heal, physically and emotionally.
I didn't get my BFP. Howerver, my periods got lighter and less painful...I have no more spotting from AF to O.So I do feel that I achieved a little step forward to BFP.

Godisgracious, moni YAYYYY for IUI! Sending blessings for BFP this month!
Godisgracious, it is a bit too early for implantation, I think it's progest. playing tricks on your mood and appetite. Is prometrium estrogen? Why do you take it? My dr. doesn't check my hormones before IUI or IVF.


----------



## summer2011

Ugh, now feeling like a cold is coming on :( Anyone have any natural remedies to help ward it off? Ill try anything.


----------



## xopiinkiieox

Hope all are well and FX for BFPs!!

We are doing IUI #2 (hopefully) this week. My follicle scan is tomorrow. I did a step down protocol with my Follistim this time, 75iu the first two days and 50iu for 4 days. We will see if I need a couple more shots tomorrow. FX this one works! Our RE only does 3 IUIs before we start talking IVF. Nervous...and kind of sad about all of it. Hubby and I are praying to be blessed this cycle!


----------



## dovkav123

summer, take vitc high dose 5-7gr. Hope you'll feel better
xopi, good luck on your scan tomorrow.

MY iui tomorrow. I am excited!


----------



## moni77

so I ended up sick the last couple of days with a low grade fever included. Hope this doesn't mess up my chances... FXed to all those doing the IUI this week!!


----------



## French Toast

Hello! I had my third iui on Feb 27. So I am 10 dpo today. I caved and took a frer this am, BFN. Very distressed.

I did 50 of Clomid days 3-7 and 37.5 of Menopur days 7-10, then 75 of Menopur day 11. Trigger on day 12, IUI on the 13. I'm in 200 of progesterone nightly because of pre-AF spotting and short luteal phase.

My guy had 30 million post wash and I had two mature follies. I have no known fertility problems...I'm a single mom by choice...and if this doesn't work, I'm going to be at my wit's end! I've had tons of tests, everything was normal. I'm 36, btw.

I have had an incredibly stressful week and got very bad news 30 minutes before my iui. I told my nurse about it, she said to pray...im trying. Then to top that off I slipped and fell very badly on ice a few days ago. I'm afraid all this stress and pain killed my chance.


----------



## jaan613

Hi everyone,
Sorry I have been MIA - so much going on for me.

I am at CD 13 today and had an ultrasound this morning. 
Left Ovary: (has not produced an egg for almost 9 months now) has a follie!!!! I have one follie here measuring 1.4 - quite excited that this ovary is alive!

Right Ovary: My leading one here is 1.72 so my doctor advised me to do have another shot today. I have a small one which hasn't grown in 4 days (1.1 only) so she said it probably will not catch up now.

Have another ultrasound tomorrow; hopefully the leading egg hits 1.8 so can do my trigger. I was hoping to go into this IUI with two follies at least to increase the chances but she said as long as one hits 1.8 we are good to go; temporary schedule for IUI is for Wednesday!

I am hoping to do IUI back to back this month - it is crazy expensive but the Puregon shots itself are expensive too so want to make the most of it. She said it all depends on my husband's sperm count on the IUI and if he has a high enough count. 

Best of luck to all of us for this month!!


----------



## moni77

FXed Jaan. 

AFM - woke up to a 102 fever today and had to go to work so took cold medicine all day - now I'm worried I have destroyed any chance I had this month.


----------



## dovkav123

moni, please don't got o work, stay at home to heal:hugs:

jaan, hoping the left follie will bring you good news! I am sure you'll have 2 follies during IUI.


I had 23mm follicle during IUI, 12mm uterine lining, My dr. used a tubal catheter, cos it's very flexible and thin. We had 45 mil sperm postwash, 20%morfology, 33%motility. I felt a cramp during the procedure. Dr.told me that bleeding after it is normal. I did have a drop of blood an hour later. Later in the evening still brown spotting.
Do you bleed after IUI? I didn't bleed last month.
I am testing around 24th at home.
Praying and hoping to be a bump buddies!!!


----------



## nicole_rc

Hey Ladies Im back:) I was so disgusted that the last IUI failed especially since we had 84 million sperm post wash, but only 1 mature follie. I decided to begin follistim last night in hope to increase my follies and have a better chance:) Praying so hard this is our month and your alls too!! hugs!


----------



## summer2011

I second Docav Moni, stay at home and rest. Take care of yourself and rest up. My naturopath gave me some yummy licorice tea to help with sore throat and feeling much better today. Also load up on vits and drink lots of water. Get better soon.

Dockav, did you happen to have a different nurse this time? I only bled one time and I think it was because the nurse had a hard time getting the tube in. Other times, with different nurses, it has been painless and uneventful.

Thank goodness my flu is starting to fade and didn't get too bad. Next US is on Thursday. Hoping that I'll O a little earlier this month as the clinic doesn't monitor on weekends (although they do IUIs if triggered on Friday) which would be day 13/14 for me. 

Question for you all....
Does your clinic monitor follies on weekends? If not do they have a specific plan in place to make sure you don't ovulate over the weekend? I'm thinking if they're afraid I'll O cd14 (sun)-15 (mon) that I'd ask to take an ovulation test over the weekend and trigger if I get a positive, then go for IUI the next day. Make any sense?


----------



## summer2011

I'm on my 4th too Nichole, 2nd with injectables. Hoping for 2-3 good follies.


----------



## moni77

thanks guys. Fever broke about 3am. Had to go in (I am a trial attorney) I won my case though so I can take off the rest of the week. I am trying to schedule a doctors appointment in the am. 

I have never bleed after the IUIs but I believe it is common enough. My clinic does offer weekend monitoring just at a different location, so cant help you there. Sounds like a plan though.


----------



## xopiinkiieox

Hey ladies! Hope you're all well!

My trigger shot for IUI #2 is tomorrow, and the IUI is Thursday at 11:30.
During my follicle scan Monday, had 12mm endometrium, 2 15s on the left side and a 14 on the right. Did Follistim again last night and tonight to grow those little follies, and hoping for a great outcome this time around! These follicles are bigger than last time already, and only had 2 then. Here's hoping!


----------



## jaan613

Hi ladies,

Had my ultrasound today. 
Left ovary: 1.86 and 1.4
Right ovary: 1.4

My doctor wanted to do the IUI yesterday but I told her I'd like to wait incase for some reason the 1.4's would grow but they didn't want to, even after another last shot of 75 IU.

So regardless, I had the trigger shot today at 2pm and IUI is scheduled tomorrow at 1pm. Hoping this is it!

All this is so expensive it is crazy.

I posted a thread on the main board asking if anyone had any idea if doing back to back IUI was worth it in my case? As you can see from below on my signature my husband had only 1.8m post wash (the cycle with the BFP) and 5m post wash last month. What do you all think?

2pm today: Trigger
1pm tomorrow: IUI #1 (24 hours later)
Morning day after tomorrow, If I want, IUI #2. That would be almost 48 hours or a little under. 

Any suggestions?

Please help me decide what to do; I am so confused :( Really bummed about going in with only one follie too.


----------



## crystal8

jaan613 said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> Had my ultrasound today.
> Left ovary: 1.86 and 1.4
> Right ovary: 1.4
> 
> My doctor wanted to do the IUI yesterday but I told her I'd like to wait incase for some reason the 1.4's would grow but they didn't want to, even after another last shot of 75 IU.
> 
> So regardless, I had the trigger shot today at 2pm and IUI is scheduled tomorrow at 1pm. Hoping this is it!
> 
> All this is so expensive it is crazy.
> 
> I posted a thread on the main board asking if anyone had any idea if doing back to back IUI was worth it in my case? As you can see from below on my signature my husband had only 1.8m post wash (the cycle with the BFP) and 5m post wash last month. What do you all think?
> 
> 2pm today: Trigger
> 1pm tomorrow: IUI #1 (24 hours later)
> Morning day after tomorrow, If I want, IUI #2. That would be almost 48 hours or a little under.
> 
> Any suggestions?
> 
> Please help me decide what to do; I am so confused :( Really bummed about going in with only one follie too.

I had the same dilemma last month. From the studies I read back to back seems to only have value when:

1. They use the natural LH surge instead of triggering (timing is more approximate).
2. There is some issue with male factor (post wash is a little low).

I did back to back since both those applied to me. I feel your frustration with the single follie, I've had only one for both my IUIs despite smaller ones earlier on.


----------



## nicole_rc

Hi Summer~ So this is your 2nd IUI with Injectables? Did you do any IUIs prior with meds? Also curious to know how many follicles you had the first time on injectables? I started follitism on cd 4. Im so anxious to see what this brings me!


----------



## summer2011

Nichole,
I did my first with a low dose clomid, only one small (I think 16-17 mm) follie, and thin lining (6.5mm) first ever bfp but MC. I'm still not sure why they triggered so early cause looking back now all those numbers seem low.

After the MC they took me off clomid and switched me to low dose femara. Still only 1 follie, but a good size and ok lining. BFN.

Doc wanted to up our chances and thicken my thin lining by switching me to femara + puregon (inject). Our first month on this combo the dosage was too high for me and I produced a good lining (I think around 8) and 4 good follies which is over their limit for IUI and they cancelled my cycle. Second round of this combo they decreased my meds and I had 2 good follies and 1 borderline follie and a good lining (9.5 I think). BFN. 

So this will be our 5th medicated cycle, but 4th IUI, 2nd with injects. I've done quite well on the injects I think and my doc wants to try 3-4 inject cycles before moving to IVF.


----------



## nicole_rc

Curious to hear those of you who are doing injectables also.. what did you do prior pills or straight to injectables? and what kind of follicles have you had on the injectables. Ive read online that you have about a 5% increase with injectables and IUI vs clomid and IUI. Is that what youve been told?
Thanks,
Nic


----------



## Eagermum

Hello girls.. New here
My journey
Took puregon for 5 days in November and had 5 follies,cyst and polyps. Circle was cancelled and has to do an evacuation to clean my uterus.

Started gonal f 75 ui on d 6th of March (cd2) went for echo on cd7, have 3 follies on d left and 4 on the right.. Crazy side effect,,sore throat,cough,blocked nose n fever,
Continuing gonal f 50ui + orgalutran till Sunday and will go for another ultrasound on Monday and hopefully IUI on Wednesday .. Fingers crossed


----------



## summer2011

Wow Eagermum,
7 follies? Do they think all will be mature? My FS cancelled at 4 follies due to the risk of high order multiples.

Had my day 11 scan today, follies are big (one in the 20ish range and the other I think around 18) but lining is thin (6.5). We're giving it one more day to see if my lining will catch up some as it seems to have done in the last couple cycles. This seems so early for me to ovulate, after years of ovulating at cd 14-16 it looks like i'll be ready at cd12-13 this time around. Wonder if it's attributed to the acu??


----------



## moni77

Looking good ladies...FXed for us all.


----------



## Eagermum

summer2011 said:


> Wow Eagermum,
> 7 follies? Do they think all will be mature? My FS cancelled at 4 follies due to the risk of high order multiples.
> 
> Had my day 11 scan today, follies are big (one in the 20ish range and the other I think around 18) but lining is thin (6.5). We're giving it one more day to see if my lining will catch up some as it seems to have done in the last couple cycles. This seems so early for me to ovulate, after years of ovulating at cd 14-16 it looks like i'll be ready at cd12-13 this time around. Wonder if it's attributed to the acu??

 Yes 7 follies.. I hope few will mature cos the last circle was cancelled cos I had 5 follies but then again I had cyst n polyps...
The biggest follie was 16 and smallest 13.
Am still on gonalf but less till Sunday .will see the doc Monday and see n it goes


----------



## xopiinkiieox

I went straight to injectables, as my RE recommended them. He felt they'd produce better results for us than Clomid.

My second IUI was today. Post wash count was 84 million, and my RE (awkwardly) commented that he was pleased to see lots of the correct form of mucus around my cervix during the procedure today. Said it means estrogen levels are high and receptive of an impending change. Here's hoping!

Have to BD tonight and tomorrow just to be safe, and them we wait!

Good luck and positive thoughts to you all!


----------



## jaan613

Hi everyone!
:)

I had an IUI done yesterday and today. Yesterday post wash count was 10 million and 4.4 million total motile sperm was inseminated. My husband was so upset with the count because, he was really hoping for something better as he has cut back drinking and smoking. He insisted on going to the clinic today and what do you know, 19 million post wash and 8.4million total motile sperm was inseminated.

This is my first ever IUI back to back. I know I only have one egg this cycle but we decided to give it all we've got, even though it is so expensive.

Good luck to everyone this month; here's to hoping the best to everyone :)

Let the tww begin!! :)


----------



## summer2011

It only takes 1 jaan. Good luck.


----------



## Flannelsheets

Hi ladies --
We were on vacation for almost a week, so I've been out of touch. Of course, as one might have predicted given our luck so far, I got my period on our trip. That was despite being on progesterone, and only 13 dpiui. Bizarre. I was sitting on this beautiful beach, crying into the ocean because our 3rd iui didn't work. :(

So, yesterday we went to talk to our doctor, and he recommended that we move on to IVF. We're a bit scared about it, but mostly we're relieved to be moving on to another treatment that has a better chance of working. Thankfully, we have some money saved, and my parents will give us some as well, so we have some flexibility to try a few times.

The dr. has no idea the cause of our problem. We reviewed all the numbers, and my husband generally had 16-20 mil. post-wash with 70% motility, and I generated good (big) follicles each time. So, we'll do ICSI and hopefully bypass whatever the issue has been. Thankfully, I'll start with a smaller dose of injectibles for the ivf treatment, but I'm still a bit scared about side effects of these more serious drugs, esp. with my migraines.

Anyway, I'll move over to the IVF thread. Wishing all of you all the luck in the world. It really does seem to be about luck, so I hope we all catch some. :) I hope I don't see any of you on the IVF thread, though it would be nice to catch up with familiar "faces" there sometime. 

xo


----------



## summer2011

Sorry IUI 3 was bfn Flannelsheets. That really sucks. If not for the 3-4 month wait for IVF (we have to travel a long distance for IVF) we'd probably have moved on this month also. With our work schedules we'll have to wait until Oct/Nov for IVF so we plan to do IUIs while we wait and hope one takes.

Had my cd12 follie check this morning and lining is now a whopping 8.6, up from just 6-6.5 yesterday morning. This is the earliest I've ever been ready to ovulate. Got a high reading on advanced ovulation test this morning indicating estrogen is high, but no lh surge yet. They triggered me today and IUI is scheduled for tomorrow pm. Excited!!


----------



## moni77

FXed jaan and summer for your IUIs.

Flannel - good luck with the IVF. Check back here with good news please!


----------



## summer2011

IUI 4 was today!!
She had a hell of a time trying to get the catheter in. Actually had to call another nurse in... from home!! Needless to say our 'sample' was sitting for some time which makes me nervous. Hopefully at least some little guys managed to survive. Thankfully DH had 'rockstar' numbers, over 400 mil washed :o I never hear of anyone with numbers like that! If one can't make it I give up. lol.


----------



## dovkav123

summer2011 said:


> IUI 4 was today!!
> She had a hell of a time trying to get the catheter in. Actually had to call another nurse in... from home!! Needless to say our 'sample' was sitting for some time which makes me nervous. Hopefully at least some little guys managed to survive. Thankfully DH had 'rockstar' numbers, over 400 mil washed :o I never hear of anyone with numbers like that! If one can't make it I give up. lol.

Welcome to 2ww!
RE has a problem to get to into my cervix too. She used a tubal (it was used to clear up the tubes before )catheter. Super thin and flexable. I had no problem this time.
I had problem few months ago during an embryo tranfer, when one dr. called another one for help. That was a stressful moment for me. I knew the other dr didn't do it right. She didn't seem to be confident. I had BFN. I have my cervix 8cm long and antiflexed uterus. Only my new clinic is talking about it and do everything to have a succesful transfer.

5dpIUI today and I have nothing excited to report.
Yesterday I met a woman with 2 young children. She didn't get pregnant for 10 years. She had LAP and one of her tubes were blocked and another was very narrow. She got preggo with a help of hormones. She was 37 y/o. Another baby she conceived a year later. It was a big suprise.

Sending you a preggo vibes to all of you and a million :dust::dust::dust:


----------



## summer2011

No wonder the poor little guys can't find their way! It's like a maze in there. Lol.


----------



## dovkav123

I have a question to all ladies who use hormones during IUI. Why?
1. You don't O on your own
2. You want to increase your chances of pregnancy, you want to produce more follicles.
Thank you!


----------



## summer2011

I'm number 2! I always ovulate on my own, but I have luteal spotting which I think may be linked to a weak ovulation (my dr didn't suggest that, it's just my opinion). All of my tests (hormonal and physical) have come back normal. They aim for 2-3 follies a cycle which seems to eliminate the spotting for whatever reason. They use the trigger for better timing and to make sure all follies release. I'm also on progesterone to support my lining and encourage implantation.


----------



## moni77

I'm also no 2. We have a male factor so the idea is more follies = more chances for the little guys to get through.


----------



## summer2011

Have any of you tested out the trigger before? Hpts are looking super light already at 3 dpt. I thought they'd be darker till about 7 at least. Just curious :)


----------



## moni77

no they are going to be light. mine was gone by dpo5


----------



## summer2011

Ok. I suspect mine will be gone by 5 too.


----------



## jaan613

Hi Ladies,
Just a curious question, how much does caffeine affect us after IUI.

Is two cups a day safe? What do all your doctors tell you?

Just curious :)

Who's testing when? I am meant to test 15dPIUI which is March 28th. Let's see how long I can wait. Who's with me in terms of dates this cycle??


----------



## summer2011

My test date is the 31st. But who am I kidding.... I'll prob test every day. Lol


----------



## summer2011

My naturopath suggested cutting back on caffeine, but I chose to cut it out completely. It probably won't make a difference. I've know people who drank several cups a day and got preggers.


----------



## moni77

I've tried to cut the caffiene as well. I'm sure you are fine with 2 cups.

My official testing day is Friday. I was going to test yesterday but didn't. I am so scared about seeing a negative. Not sure if I will test tonight or not. I am basically living day to day....


----------



## dovkav123

My day is 24th.
I am so excited! Testing time is almost here for all of us!
I did cut out for months and months alcochol and caffiene and didn't get preggo.
Now I sick with my green tea, one cup a day and have some wine on my AF days.
One cup of coffee is ok for TTC and preggo lady!


----------



## Eagermum

jaan613 said:


> Hi Ladies,
> Just a curious question, how much does caffeine affect us after IUI.
> 
> Is two cups a day safe? What do all your doctors tell you?
> 
> Just curious :)
> 
> Who's testing when? I am meant to test 15dPIUI which is March 28th. Let's see how long I can wait. Who's with me in terms of dates this cycle??

Hey
Did my first IUI this noon... Will start progesterone tonight and my testing is in 2 wks the 2nd of April..


----------



## jaan613

Hey Everyone,
For so many months I could manage with one cup of tea in the morning but lately the past ten days I am just craaaaving that cup of coffee in the afternoon. 
I've given up the smoking, the alcohol, the caffeine, I am going slightly crazy already. :)

Hope everyone's doing ok! 7dPIUI and nothing exciting to report - I keep thinking good thoughts and keep thinking of cute baby names with the husband.

*sigh*


----------



## summer2011

5 dpiui for me. Hpt is still showing a light line, so trigger is still there. Nothing too exciting.


----------



## jaan613

Wow there are a lot of testing soon; good luck to us :)


----------



## CrystalRN

Im also due to test the 28th but will probably test no early then the 27th~HA! No signs or symptoms here, feeling pretty doubtful this time around. I am excited that Im heading to the Caribbean in just over 2 weeks! Im ready for a much needed vacation!. My RE says limited coffee is fine~I NEED my 1 cup in the morning but I have cut out my afternoon green tea! Best of luck!


----------



## summer2011

Didn't get to test this morning and probably won't until Tuesday as I'm out of town and don't feel like peeing on sticks and lining them up at someone else's house :p :haha:

Next test will probably be 10 dpiui at which time I'll be expecting a 'real' line to appear if bfp. Hell I might try to discretely slip in a test to see if trigger is out by day 8. Lol


----------



## summer2011

8 days past trigger and only an extremely faint shadow of a line left on hpt. Time is getting short now!! Should be able to test 'for real' soon :) good luck ladies!


----------



## moni77

Good luck Summer. BFN for me - so onto the next month and hoping no cyst...waiting for AF now.


----------



## jaan613

moni - never know, hope that AF doesn't show up for you! :)

10dpiui and no real symptoms here. :( when i got my bfp last time i had really sore breasts as a big clue but i feel nothing as of now! been a lot calmer this time after my iui, but really hoping this is it. still haven't tested, will try to wait as long as i can!


----------



## summer2011

What dpo are you Moni? Not out yet!!


----------



## moni77

This was 15 dpIUI and 16 days post trigger (so 14dpo). But thanks for the positive energy!


----------



## xopiinkiieox

10dpiui for me. Nothing out of the ordinary to report. FX for all!


----------



## jaan613

moni77 said:


> This was 15 dpIUI and 16 days post trigger (so 14dpo). But thanks for the positive energy!

Moni, just wait it out and see. last month, when i was 15dpiui my doctor told me to wait till day 17 and try again. best of luck babe :)


----------



## dovkav123

BFN today. 14 dpiui
96% accurate with a digital clearblue, I am out girls. I'll wait for my AF


----------



## nicole_rc

Ladies, Lots of POAS here! Hoping to see lots of bfps soon!

My IUI on Saturday was a no go :( Crazy what happened and it left me feeling depressed and sad all weekend. As you may recall I had done injections for the first time and had 3 follies ready. On Friday night I realiezed the nurse had forgotten to give me a cup for my hubs so I drove to our urgent care and they gave me 2 sample cups. I didn't think anything about the pad that came in the cup.. i just figured they were alchol wipes so I just took them out then Sat. morning we did the thing and I headed for my IUI. Well the nurse called me back and said there was no sperm moving,,, not 1!! We had 84 million last month so the nurse was shocked as I was as to what had happened. I left quickly feeling like I may pass out and die. Then in talking to my hubs we recalled the pad in the cup and how it did smell. Well it was Benzalkoium Chloride which when I googled it is a spermicide and causes sperm to lose their motility. I called the nurse back and she said that had to be it and likely the fumes in the cup killed our sperm :( I feel better knowing we didn't go from 84 million to 0! That just seemed impossible! So we BD'd and hoped for the best!


----------



## summer2011

dovkav123 said:


> BFN today. 14 dpiui
> 96% accurate with a digital clearblue, I am out girls. I'll wait for my AF

:( so sorry Dovkav


----------



## moni77

Wow Nicole that is crazy! Hoping the BF works!!

Sorry Dov - I'm in the same boat - still waiting for AF to hopefully move onto the next cycle.


----------



## summer2011

Good luck Nicole hopefully you'll still see a bfp


----------



## LaurenVNYC

This is my second round of letrezole. Two pills at night for 5 days. Then check up in a week. Last cycle I had two large follicles. One 19 and 22. We did not go through with the insemination last month because I was hoping using the OPK would work. Sadly AF showed. This month we are going to do the full cycle with insemination. 

Really looking forward to this cycle. It may be our month! Fingers crossed and lots of prayers!

trying for 9 months
low hormone
husband completely healthy 
endometriosis but not located in tubes or uterus only on my cervix


----------



## summer2011

Anyone have an answer to this?
If ovulation takes place very early morning (say between 12 and 3 am) do you count the day before as O day or the day of?

I had the iui on the 15th and had strong right sided O pains early morning on the 16th. Not sure if I should be considered 9 or 10 dpo.

BFN on cheapie this am. Nerves starting to kick in.


----------



## moni77

I count the day of - I like to err on early - so you should be DPO9 - too early for a valid test!


----------



## summer2011

Lol sounds good to me Moni!!


----------



## xopiinkiieox

Today was test day. Stark white BFN for me. Waiting on AF, then on to our last IUI cycle before we start talking about IVF. :cry:

Good luck ladies in the TWW! FX for you!


----------



## summer2011

11/12 dpo for me and bfn :( Thinking I'm out for sure. Not the luckiest thread so far this month. Lol.

I think we'll sit down with our FS this month and request the ivf referral. Sucks that we'll have to wait 7 months till we can actually do it though. Boo :(


----------



## jaan613

boo!!!! not the luckiest thread this month at all!!!
sorry for those who are out this month and good luck for those who are still trying or are in the wait.

i am 14dPIUI today and also got a BFN. ARGH. I cannot explain my disappointment - and i am sure i don't have to since you all know how hard and difficult and annoying and sad and heart breaking this all is. i really was so positive for this month. my first ever bfp came on 15dPIUI so here's to hoping and wishing I see those double lines tomorrow when I wake up.


----------



## jaan613

15dpIUI the first IUI since I did back to back and BFN :( Doctor says to try again tomorrow morning. *SIGH*


----------



## moni77

Sorry for all the BFNs!

AFM - AF finally arrived yesterday so when I went in for blood and scans today I was totally expecting a cyst and having to wait a cycle but NO CYST!!! Right into IUI #4. I am taking this as a sign for good things acoming!! Starting clomid tonight and scan next Thursday at cd8 to see where we are at.


----------



## jaan613

Good luck Moni. :)

Still BFN here. This sucks. I felt a bit nauseous last night, we went to watch a movie and for 2 seconds I got so excited and realized I was probably imagining it because I wanted it so badly. 

I'm feeling so depressed this time around; I really just wanna scream and I feel so...horrible :(


----------



## dovkav123

jaan613 said:


> Good luck Moni. :)
> 
> Still BFN here. This sucks. I felt a bit nauseous last night, we went to watch a movie and for 2 seconds I got so excited and realized I was probably imagining it because I wanted it so badly.
> 
> I'm feeling so depressed this time around; I really just wanna scream and I feel so...horrible :(

I am sorry jaan. I feel for you. moni super congrats. No cyst!!!

Moni, Super congrats! No cyst! Great news!

Summer sorry for BFN.

Sunshine, vitamins, fresh veggies will make us more fertile! I hope and pray we'll be baby bump buddies next month:flower:



I got my AF two days ago. I am glad it is not painful compare to last month. We are doing sperm dna fragm test on Monday. On Friday is my first u/s. We'll do a natural cycle IVF w/o meds again. My hubby's sperm improved a bit. Last month his morphology was 20%. It used to be 5%.
Loads of Supplements, sex and less stress....helped a lot. Also he cut out caffeine and decreased his alchohol intake.


----------



## summer2011

I decided last month to prep ahead and purchase a batch of wondfos so i could test every day and test out the trigger. I've been getting very inconsistent tests since 2 days after trigger, most being faint or barely there when I know there must be >50-100 iu hcg. I had a batch in March 2013 that worked well, but this batch sucks! It was -20 degrees celcius where i live when they were delivered and they sat in the mailbox for who knows how many days! Not sure if this would affect their sensitivity??

Attached a pic of the trigger results, tell me what you think. 

Should i trust these tests? I think i may see a shadowy line on some from 11-13 dpo but at 13 dpo a faint shadowy line may send me in panic mode as this is how it started last year :(


----------



## jaan613

I have never tested triggers so i dont know how to help :(

Think I am out, tomorrow is day 16 piui of my 2nd part of this month's back to back IUI. I just went pee and saw a teeny bit of blood so think by tomorrow AF will be here.

I am so confused. I am so heart broken. WHYYY OH WHYYY does this happen to us who so desperately want a baby. 

In june (june 16 - july 10), I am traveling for a lil less than a month to go on a family holiday (much needed) with my siblings and mom to celebrate my moms 70th birthday. I would have continued IUI for April and May but my doctor said she wouldn't let me travel the first 12 weeks of a pregnancy since my first bfp ended up in a miscarriage. part of me is so tempted just to carry on anyway and see if it is successful and just miss out on a wonderful family holiday but part of me is saying this is just god's sign that i maybe i should take a few months off and maybe lose some weight & try to get healthier so these IUIs work and also so husband can try to be healthier too. I am not extremely over weight and I could shed a few pounds. Had this IUI worked it would have been perfected, I would have been 14 weeks and the doctor would have let me travelled. i am torn I dont know what to do. :(


----------



## summer2011

Sorry jaan :hug:

I can only speak for what i would do...
If you continue trying and get a bfp next month youd still be like 12-13 weeks by vacay time. She should clear you by that time shouldnt she? And since your MC last time was so early i think if you make it close to the 12 wk mark you should be fairly safe i would think.

I just looked at the instructions for the wondfo test and they say the tests are accurate THE DAY AFTER MISSED PERIOD!! I thought they were the early test ones. Ugh. So i'm not totally out yet, af due tomorrow or monday.


----------



## jaan613

summer2011 said:


> Sorry jaan :hug:
> 
> I can only speak for what i would do...
> If you continue trying and get a bfp next month youd still be like 12-13 weeks by vacay time. She should clear you by that time shouldnt she? And since your MC last time was so early i think if you make it close to the 12 wk mark you should be fairly safe i would think.
> 
> I just looked at the instructions for the wondfo test and they say the tests are accurate THE DAY AFTER MISSED PERIOD!! I thought they were the early test ones. Ugh. So i'm not totally out yet, af due tomorrow or monday.

Goodluck my dear!! I really hope you get your bfp. Someone on this thread has to so we have a reason to be happy!
If I did carry on with iui next Month, and did get a bfp that would only make me 11 weeks before the one month vacay and my doctor said she would be uncomfortable until I was 12 weeks. Sigh. I will reconsider based on when I get my AF. Still waiting for now. Lower back aches have started - BOOOOOOOO


----------



## jaan613

Ok..AF showed up.... *dies a little bit*


----------



## summer2011

Guess the wondfos were ok cause frer was also bfn this morning. Oh well, another cycle down the crapper :(

Not sure if we'll be in this month as DH has to travel for work but going to try to figure something out. Even if I have to travel to where he is on O time and try on our own :p


----------



## moni77

sorry Jaan and summer.

Jaan - I would try again this month and then if you have to start the trip a week late so be it!


----------



## summer2011

Good luck for iui 4 moni


----------



## Gem26

Good luck xx


----------



## dovkav123

Ladies, my hubby's sperm morfology improved from 5% to 19% last month. We did IUI and we got BFN. I know I have lots of scars down there from my abdominal surgery. No wonder, no luck.
WE are planing to do a natural cycle IVF w/o meds.
My u/s is tomorrow on CD8. I'll know more when is my egg retrieval.


----------



## moni77

day 1 of IUI #4 done - back tomorrow and then in the 2ww. Feeling positive this cycle!

FXed dovkav.


----------



## summer2011

dovkav123 said:


> Ladies, my hubby's sperm morfology improved from 5% to 19% last month. We did IUI and we got BFN. I know I have lots of scars down there from my abdominal surgery. No wonder, no luck.
> WE are planing to do a natural cycle IVF w/o meds.
> My u/s is tomorrow on CD8. I'll know more when is my egg retrieval.

YAY Dokav :happydance:
Just checking in on the thread and saw your :bfp: good luck with your beta.

AFM, moving on from iui to ivf :thumbup:


----------



## dovkav123

summert, :thumbup: for IVF!

moni, my thoughts are with you in 2ww. Good luck

I am sending you all preggo vibes!

I did 2 IUI's and 7 IVF all w/o meds. Finally we got lucky!

I had my beta yesterday it was 521, 5-6 weeks preggo. However, I am just 4 weeks. I am 17 dpo today. My period would come tomorrow. I am calculating from the start of my first day of my period.

My progesterone 32. Estrogen 113.

My digital test display pregnant is gone now, so I took a regular one.
I just need to look at it every day to beleave it!

My next beta is in a week, and u/s in 2 weeks.

I hope and pray you'll get your positives soon. 
It will be on the right time in the right palce...


----------



## xopiinkiieox

Congrats!! That's so exciting!

Got AF before I could even test this time. Going to have to go IVF now. Not going to lie, I'm pretty heartbroken. I just never imagined it would come to this, especially when there's technically no reason we can't get pregnant. It's just so hard to swallow. DH and I need to talk about the financial side of this too...it's a long road and lots of money. :cry:


----------



## summer2011

dovkav123 said:


> summert, :thumbup: for IVF!
> 
> moni, my thoughts are with you in 2ww. Good luck
> 
> I am sending you all preggo vibes!
> 
> I did 2 IUI's and 7 IVF all w/o meds. Finally we got lucky!
> 
> I had my beta yesterday it was 521, 5-6 weeks preggo. However, I am just 4 weeks. I am 17 dpo today. My period would come tomorrow. I am calculating from the start of my first day of my period.
> 
> My progesterone 32. Estrogen 113.
> 
> My digital test display pregnant is gone now, so I took a regular one.
> I just need to look at it every day to beleave it!
> 
> My next beta is in a week, and u/s in 2 weeks.
> 
> I hope and pray you'll get your positives soon.
> It will be on the right time in the right palce...

Your numbers look right on track :happydance:


----------



## moni77

Congrats DovKav.

AFM - BFN so moving onto IVF as well. Waiting until July/Aug to give my body a chance to clean out all the IUI meds before putting all the crazy IVF meds in. (And gives us a bit more time to save some money up). Still waiting for AF - which means another cyst likely developed so would have to take a break anyways.


----------



## summer2011

I'm thinking our IVF will probably start end of August too Moni. I have high hopes this is our answer ;) 

AFM, Doc finally sent our referral off on Wednesday, so now it's a waiting game to hear from the out of town IVF clinic (we're going to have to travel a looong distance for IVF). I hear it usually takes 3-6 months to actually start the cycle. Wish it could happen sooner, it's all just a waiting game. *SIGH*


----------



## jaan613

Hello Everyone,

It's been a while since I've posted. Wanted to say hello to you all.

I'll be back starting IUI again soon as I get my period. It was due on August 5 but so far, nothing yet. Damn PCOS!

Took a few months off - my mom passed away :( Needed time to heal emotionally - it's been 4 months and ready to move towards trying again. Feeling so sad my mom will never get to hold my little baby. :(

I hope everyone who was seeking treatment have had success.

I will be back on Puregon and monitored cycles soon as AF shows.

Take care everyone. xx


----------



## moni77

Welcome back Jaan. Sorry about your mom. I am in the middle of my first IVF cycle. Retrieval likely this weekend. Keep us posted on your journey.


----------



## Dini

Jaan so sorry about your mom, my thoughts are with you, I've been there and it's so very hard.


----------



## jaan613

moni77 said:


> Welcome back Jaan. Sorry about your mom. I am in the middle of my first IVF cycle. Retrieval likely this weekend. Keep us posted on your journey.

Thank you *hug*
Good luck to you, I hope everything goes well. Keep us posted too!


----------



## jaan613

Dini said:


> Jaan so sorry about your mom, my thoughts are with you, I've been there and it's so very hard.

Thanks for your message.
Congrats on your BFP. :flower:
Please share with me what changes you made to your life style :)


----------



## Dini

jaan613 said:


> Thanks for your message.
> Congrats on your BFP. :flower:
> Please share with me what changes you made to your life style :)

I have PCOS and thanks to it I am overweight, have been since I hit puberty. I've lost weight in the past and managed to keep some of it off, but this time I decided to work on lifestyle changes instead of weight loss. 

I cut out all refined carbs, no white flour, sugar, or white potatoes. I don't count carbs or calories, I just try to eat healthy. Once in a while I let myself have a treat, but I don't do it everyday. My body doesn't deal well with the processed stuff and I've also greatly decreased boxed foods and tried to add more organic when I can. I cut out pop even though I only drank diet, and I would let myself have one once in a while until I found out I was pg. I also try to be more active but don't do a "fitness routine" but workout when I can and do extra stuff like I mow my neighbors lawn when I do mine because it gives me extra exercise and helps them out too. 

My DH has low morphology and he quit drinking energy drinks and started taking his vitamins like he was told (it's a lot lol), he barely drinks pop as well and he used to drink a lot, and due to my healthier eating he's eating healthier as well. He doesn't need to lose weight, he needs to gain it and he actually is even though he consumes less sugar and probably calories. 

That's really all I can figure as to why this happened. It still hasn't fixed my progesterone issue, we found out my level was low and I'm pretty upset because it puts my mc risk much higher, but I started on the medication and we will follow my labs and I'll just keep doing what I'm doing, eating right, getting exercise and staying away from all the bad stuff that could mess it up. 

Sorry that was a lot :wacko:


----------



## moni77

10 eggs retrieved...waiting for the call about how many fertilized.


----------



## Dini

Wow Moni, great news!!


----------



## HisSweetheart

Hey All...

baby dust to all....

I'm not sure if this is the right thread bcoz I'm bumpin in with my question.. As u ladies have been through IUI u wud have a fair knowledge abt many of these things...
Wud be of gr8 help if someone can help me with some answers...

I've foraged the internet abt progesterone and everything abt it.. But is it actually possible to fall pregnant with less than 10 ng/ml of progesterone??.. I've got my CD21 serum progesterone tested for 2 cycles n its been constantly b/w 6-7ng/ml (my FE had not prescribed it, I got it done for curiosity sake). I believe it needs to be around 15 ng/ml for the implantation to happen. So my FE has prescribed me the prog. suppositories of 200mg per day. I'm just wondering if my prog issue is the one due to which I'm not able to fall pregnant all the while?.. I asked my FE but she says that it may not be "THE" reason.. thats it. But I'm still curious to know bcoz, though I took the suppositories this IUI cycle, AF arrived rite 14 days after the IUI. That means I got AF when I was still on the suppositories. Can this actually happen?.. I'm somewhat not getting to-the-point answers from my FE. Can anyone help me with ur answers? 

I have been dx with mild endo (due to a seemingly 1.7x1.3cm endo cyst) otherwise unexplained.. To confirm endo, lap needs to be done, which my RE is not keen on... And, I read somewhere in a forum that IVF bypasses all the problems posed by endo!.. can that be true?..

Has anyone of you been through prog. issues or endometriosis before and found success through IUI?


----------



## moni77

So, out of the 10 eggs, 7 fertilized, 3 became embryos and 1 was viable at transfer. The one was about a day "behind" so the doc gave me a 20% chance...well it worked!! Beta was 45.8 on sunday (9dp5dt) and 117 today!! I can't believe it!


----------



## Dini

YAY Moni!! Woohoo!!!


----------



## Babywhisperer

Congrats to all the BFPs. I am TTC #2 and on my 2nd round of IUI. My question is also about progesterone, namely Endometrin. I am 10dpiui and taking Endometrin in the am and pm. I was cramping last night like af was on her way. It was a constant ache in my uterus. What is the probability that this was from the progesterone and not a bfp.


----------



## moni77

I don't know sorry...


----------



## jaan613

Dini said:


> jaan613 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks for your message.
> Congrats on your BFP. :flower:
> Please share with me what changes you made to your life style :)
> 
> I have PCOS and thanks to it I am overweight, have been since I hit puberty. I've lost weight in the past and managed to keep some of it off, but this time I decided to work on lifestyle changes instead of weight loss.
> 
> I cut out all refined carbs, no white flour, sugar, or white potatoes. I don't count carbs or calories, I just try to eat healthy. Once in a while I let myself have a treat, but I don't do it everyday. My body doesn't deal well with the processed stuff and I've also greatly decreased boxed foods and tried to add more organic when I can. I cut out pop even though I only drank diet, and I would let myself have one once in a while until I found out I was pg. I also try to be more active but don't do a "fitness routine" but workout when I can and do extra stuff like I mow my neighbors lawn when I do mine because it gives me extra exercise and helps them out too.
> 
> My DH has low morphology and he quit drinking energy drinks and started taking his vitamins like he was told (it's a lot lol), he barely drinks pop as well and he used to drink a lot, and due to my healthier eating he's eating healthier as well. He doesn't need to lose weight, he needs to gain it and he actually is even though he consumes less sugar and probably calories.
> 
> That's really all I can figure as to why this happened. It still hasn't fixed my progesterone issue, we found out my level was low and I'm pretty upset because it puts my mc risk much higher, but I started on the medication and we will follow my labs and I'll just keep doing what I'm doing, eating right, getting exercise and staying away from all the bad stuff that could mess it up.
> 
> Sorry that was a lot :wacko:Click to expand...


Thanks so much for replying! Husband and I have made similar changes too. He's on a ton of vitamins and antioxidants. He's cut back on smoking a lot. I've gone of booze and stopped smoking too. Hardly any sodas...just trying to eat right.

*SIGHHHH!* 
All these changes are worth it though, hope it pays off soon!
Hope everything is going well with you!


----------



## jaan613

HisSweetheart said:


> Hey All...
> 
> baby dust to all....
> 
> I'm not sure if this is the right thread bcoz I'm bumpin in with my question.. As u ladies have been through IUI u wud have a fair knowledge abt many of these things...
> Wud be of gr8 help if someone can help me with some answers...
> 
> I've foraged the internet abt progesterone and everything abt it.. But is it actually possible to fall pregnant with less than 10 ng/ml of progesterone??.. I've got my CD21 serum progesterone tested for 2 cycles n its been constantly b/w 6-7ng/ml (my FE had not prescribed it, I got it done for curiosity sake). I believe it needs to be around 15 ng/ml for the implantation to happen. So my FE has prescribed me the prog. suppositories of 200mg per day. I'm just wondering if my prog issue is the one due to which I'm not able to fall pregnant all the while?.. I asked my FE but she says that it may not be "THE" reason.. thats it. But I'm still curious to know bcoz, though I took the suppositories this IUI cycle, AF arrived rite 14 days after the IUI. That means I got AF when I was still on the suppositories. Can this actually happen?.. I'm somewhat not getting to-the-point answers from my FE. Can anyone help me with ur answers?
> 
> I have been dx with mild endo (due to a seemingly 1.7x1.3cm endo cyst) otherwise unexplained.. To confirm endo, lap needs to be done, which my RE is not keen on... And, I read somewhere in a forum that IVF bypasses all the problems posed by endo!.. can that be true?..
> 
> Has anyone of you been through prog. issues or endometriosis before and found success through IUI?


I'm so sorry, I have no useful info to give you back regarding your questions. Hope you found answers.


----------



## jaan613

moni77 said:


> So, out of the 10 eggs, 7 fertilized, 3 became embryos and 1 was viable at transfer. The one was about a day "behind" so the doc gave me a 20% chance...well it worked!! Beta was 45.8 on sunday (9dp5dt) and 117 today!! I can't believe it!

YAY!!!! Congrats!!!!! Best of luck to you. Stay happy and healthy!!! :flower:


----------



## jaan613

Well here's an update about me:

Today, I am 6dpIUI. Obviously..too early to tell or notice anything, but I sure hope this is it. :)


On CD 13, my biggest follie was 1.89 x 2. The other two follies were still under 1.5 so my doctor decided to give me the trigger shot that day.

CD 13 - Trigger shot at 2.30 PM
CD 14 - IUI Round 1 at 2.30 PM
CD 15 - IUI Round 2 at 12.45 PM

I don't test till the 18th of September, so I'm going to just be patient with this one. I've conceived before with IUI so I am just going to pray and have faith. 

Usually I only use 2 vials of Puregon, (which costs me an arm and a leg) but this time, I had to use 3. Our most expensive round yet....hope I see those double lines this month.

Hope you're all good and healthy!


----------



## Babywhisperer

jaan613 said:


> Well here's an update about me:
> 
> Today, I am 6dpIUI. Obviously..too early to tell or notice anything, but I sure hope this is it. :)
> 
> 
> On CD 13, my biggest follie was 1.89 x 2. The other two follies were still under 1.5 so my doctor decided to give me the trigger shot that day.
> 
> CD 13 - Trigger shot at 2.30 PM
> CD 14 - IUI Round 1 at 2.30 PM
> CD 15 - IUI Round 2 at 12.45 PM
> 
> I don't test till the 18th of September, so I'm going to just be patient with this one. I've conceived before with IUI so I am just going to pray and have faith.
> 
> Usually I only use 2 vials of Puregon, (which costs me an arm and a leg) but this time, I had to use 3. Our most expensive round yet....hope I see those double lines this month.
> 
> Hope you're all good and healthy!

Good luck this round.

So af came for me, has cd3 blood work and u/s on Sat, started 200 units of Gonal F for 3 nights, tomorrow more b/w. This will be our 3rd round. I am scratching my head since we conceived on our 1st IUI last year. I had 3 great follies last round, dh's numbers were great. RE said it's a 20% chance per cycle. I hope this time it works. have added acupuncture this round as it helped last year when we got our bfp.


----------



## Dini

I sure hope both of you ladies get your bfp's this time!! I'll be stalking to see!!

Jaan I can honestly say that those changes are worth it and I'm so glad my DH got on board because initially he wasn't, when the doc gave us the list of things he needed to take and what he needed to cut out he just didn't believe it would help and hated taking pills, now he takes more than me!! I already didn't smoke and only drank a few times a year, but the dietary changes I made were huge but worth it!!


----------



## moni77

Good luck ladies!!


----------



## Babywhisperer

Dini said:


> I sure hope both of you ladies get your bfp's this time!! I'll be stalking to see!!
> 
> Jaan I can honestly say that those changes are worth it and I'm so glad my DH got on board because initially he wasn't, when the doc gave us the list of things he needed to take and what he needed to cut out he just didn't believe it would help and hated taking pills, now he takes more than me!! I already didn't smoke and only drank a few times a year, but the dietary changes I made were huge but worth it!!

Congrats on the bfp!!


----------



## Dini

Moni how are you?? Thanks babywhisper!


----------



## moni77

Good. No headaches since Sat morning - I think cutting out the spicy food is helping with that. 

I had my scan this morning - saw a picture perfect sac and yolk! Doc expects my numbers to be over 1000 with what he saw. He forgot to print us out a photo but promised to spoil us next week with photos. Go back next tues and hopefully will hear the heart beat!

How are you doing?


----------



## jaan613

Moni, hoping and wishing you the best! :) How exciting!


----------



## Dini

I'm doing pretty good. Today I don't feel too pregnant though, breast tenderness is almost gone and have only had a slight wave of nausea. I'm trying not to be anxious about it but it is so hard! 

I hope you get to see the heartbeat next week, it's so great!


----------



## moni77

so the beta was at 2469!! Progesterone was over 40 so I get to cut the injection back down to 1cc a day.


----------



## Dini

Yay on your results!


----------



## moni77

Just be lucky youfeel good cause that will prob change again...

The beta was at 2469!! Progesterone was over 40 so I get to cut the injection back down to 1cc a day. Back on the 16th for another scan.


----------



## Babywhisperer

moni77 said:


> so the beta was at 2469!! Progesterone was over 40 so I get to cut the injection back down to 1cc a day.

That's great!!

Afm, they have reduced the Gonal F the next 2 nights to 150, the previous 3 nights was 200. I will likely have the iui on Monday. I go for u/s and b/w on Thurs to see how I'm progressing. On cd3 the estradiol was 27, LH 3 and FSH 10, today estradiol was 128.


----------



## jaan613

Hi - hope you're all doing well.

My doctor and I are really friendly, since she's been working with me for a while now. She herself has PCOS and her husband has a very low sperm count and she conceived on IUI and is also trying for her second, but she gave up recently. She understands me and everything I'm going through because she's been there herself. (wish she'd give me a damn discount though! LOL)

Anyway, today, I am technically 8dpIUI (if you count my 2nd iui as I did back to back) or 9dpIUI (if you count from my first 1st iui) *Hope that makes sense*

She asked me to come in to her office for an ultrasound to see if I really ovulated or not. Have any of you done this? As I mentioned, she's very friendly with me and is also very anxious during my 2ww because she gets as excited / let down as I do as each month goes by.

I PROMISED myself I wouldnt POAS until at least 13dpIUI but I couldn't HELP MYSELF! hahaha. I tried this morning and it's such a faiiiiiiiiiint second line. Like you have to really squint your eyes together to see it. I'm a bit confused now, do you think it's still the trigger? or the start of a bfp? CONFUSED AND MORE ANXIOUS!
I don't know why I do this to myself! LOL

Will update later about this ultrasound...not sure what to expect from it done so early.

Hope everyone is fine :)


----------



## jaan613

Ok, so now I'm really in the middle of the 2ww and running out of patience. I really thought I would be less anxious this time around.

Did the ultrasound, she said everything looks right, that I ovulated and she could see the corpus luteum. She said to wait a week and test again. She repeated and made it clear to me any HPT would be too early. I know it is, but I can't help but read all these blogs of people who get their BFP so damn early! 

What freaked me out slightly is she said "If you ever move onto IVF, you'd be a great candidate because see, you ovulated after the trigger" We have never really discussed IVF so I instantly thought something was wrong with this IUI and she was breaking it to me....slowly.

AHHHH! Will try to be patient for the next few days!


----------



## moni77

I doubt anything was wrong - the trigger was likely out of your system - you took it 10 days ago right? Hopefully that was the start of something big!! I would prob test again in a couple of days to see if the line is darker.... but that's me!

FXed for you!!!


----------



## jaan613

hi moni, yes, the trigger was done sep 2 and yesterday was sep 12, so the trigger hopefully was out. the line is soooooooooooooooo faint, i'm sure lots of people wouldn't even call it a 'second line' at all. well here's me being hopeful and optimistic! 

so tempted to test again today but will try to wait until tomorrow. nothing worse than seeing a negative HPT. 

 Wish me luck :)


----------



## Dini

jaan613 said:


> hi moni, yes, the trigger was done sep 2 and yesterday was sep 12, so the trigger hopefully was out. the line is soooooooooooooooo faint, i'm sure lots of people wouldn't even call it a 'second line' at all. well here's me being hopeful and optimistic!
> 
> so tempted to test again today but will try to wait until tomorrow. nothing worse than seeing a negative HPT.
> 
> Wish me luck :)

I'm still stalking and wishing you luck!! 

Moni I hope all is well with you dear!


----------



## Prayingforno1

Just reading through all of the posts and want to wish everyone GL wherever you are in your cycle. My first attempt at IUI was cancelled due to low estrogen-although lining and follie looked good. Game plan for this month once af shows is start IUI meds again on cd3 (doc said same meds lower dosage because egg did not develop properly hence the low estrogen) Hoping September is my month and looking forward to having my baby bump showing by Christmas :)


----------



## moni77

Doing well...just waiting for Tuesday!
Jaan did you test again?


----------



## jaan613

Prayingforno1 said:


> Just reading through all of the posts and want to wish everyone GL wherever you are in your cycle. My first attempt at IUI was cancelled due to low estrogen-although lining and follie looked good. Game plan for this month once af shows is start IUI meds again on cd3 (doc said same meds lower dosage because egg did not develop properly hence the low estrogen) Hoping September is my month and looking forward to having my baby bump showing by Christmas :)

welcome and best of luck!:flower:


----------



## jaan613

AHHHH!. Took a FRER with SMU today and it was a BFN. The faint line disappeared so maybe it was just really remains of my trigger??

I don't know why I do this to myself! LOL. I am going mental this cycle. I just think I've had it - I want this little baby so badly. The harder its getting for me, the easier it's getting for everyone else!

I know it's early still, but this whole FRER being able to tell 6 days early got me excited. *SIGH*
I'm 11DPIUI today from my 1 st round of IUI or 10DPIUI from my 2nd round of IUI. 

Will do my bestest to wait two days to test...this is driving me insane already.

How do so many people get BFPs so early on??? AHHHH!!!!!

Hope you lovely ladies are doing well.


----------



## Prayingforno1

jaan613 said:


> AHHHH!. Took a FRER with SMU today and it was a BFN. The faint line disappeared so maybe it was just really remains of my trigger??
> 
> I don't know why I do this to myself! LOL. I am going mental this cycle. I just think I've had it - I want this little baby so badly. The harder its getting for me, the easier it's getting for everyone else!
> 
> I know it's early still, but this whole FRER being able to tell 6 days early got me excited. *SIGH*
> I'm 11DPIUI today from my 1 st round of IUI or 10DPIUI from my 2nd round of IUI.
> 
> Will do my bestest to wait two days to test...this is driving me insane already.
> 
> How do so many people get BFPs so early on??? AHHHH!!!!!
> 
> Hope you lovely ladies are doing well.

I am a POAS addict as well and not matter how much I tell myself I am not testing until af is missed, it's easier said than done. If it gives you any comfort, by bff never get a bfp on her hpt until far along in her pregnancy and only confirmed pregnancy with bloodwork. This happened to her for both pregnancies, so you are definitely not out until af shows.


----------



## jaan613

Thank you for sharing that with me :) 

I stalk the pregnancy test forum on here and it just seems like everyone gets their BFPs so early - makes me wonder like something is wrong with me! 

My IUI where I did conceive, I didn't get a positive until 15dpiui - and that was just a regular test and not a frer.

Seeing as this time I was using a frer, I was hoping and wishing for those double lines sooner!

Hope yall are doing well!


----------



## moni77

Jaan - you are still really early - nowadays I do not think the FRERs are too much differ than the reg tests. Stop reading the PG test forum!! Most of those women are first timers. As you said - with your first BFP it was pretty late. Since you ovulated in between the 2 IUIs, I would use the 2nd one for your official count.
FXed we get some great news this week!


----------



## jaan613

moni77 said:


> Jaan - you are still really early - nowadays I do not think the FRERs are too much differ than the reg tests. Stop reading the PG test forum!! Most of those women are first timers. As you said - with your first BFP it was pretty late. Since you ovulated in between the 2 IUIs, I would use the 2nd one for your official count.
> FXed we get some great news this week!

*hugs* thanks for your support, it's greatly appreciated :flower:
Hopefully I will have some good news to share with you lovelies soon. 
Yup, I know I'm too early still to be testing and I am going to keep away from the pregnancy test forum only cuz it's haunting me. I am addicted to it but will do my best - I swear I'm going crazy :):dohh:


----------



## summer2011

FRER was very sensitive for me. Detected an hcg of just 14 when I had an ectopic last year. Couldn't believe it picked up that low a number. But with that said, 10 dpo is very early. I'd give it until 12 or 13 dpo. If bfp it should show by then. Most bfps should have about 50-100 hcg by 14 dpo, that would mean 25-50 on 12 dpo which should be picked up by a FRER.

Good luck ;)


----------



## jaan613

summer2011 said:


> FRER was very sensitive for me. Detected an hcg of just 14 when I had an ectopic last year. Couldn't believe it picked up that low a number. But with that said, 10 dpo is very early. I'd give it until 12 or 13 dpo. If bfp it should show by then. Most bfps should have about 50-100 hcg by 14 dpo, that would mean 25-50 on 12 dpo which should be picked up by a FRER.
> 
> Good luck ;)

hi summer, nice to hear from you again. congrats on your pregnancy, how exciting!
i always figured 10dpiui meant the same as 10dpo but realized it didn't really match up the same. that's why i tried to test a few days ago thinking i was starting to test on the right day. i don't know why i got so confused this month! the timing of the back to back and trigger left me a little bit confused. will wait a few more days and try again. thanks for writing back.


----------



## Dini

Eek!! Found babies heartbeat today 9w2d and it was 164-174! The screen picked up the 164 and I counted the 174 because the screen didn't pick it up for long. I'm so thrilled because it's the first time I've heard it and my symptoms have diminished so much I was getting very nervous. 

Hope you girls are good, jaan fingers still crossed for you! Moni I hope you get wonderful news this week!


----------



## jaan613

Dini said:


> Eek!! Found babies heartbeat today 9w2d and it was 164-174! The screen picked up the 164 and I counted the 174 because the screen didn't pick it up for long. I'm so thrilled because it's the first time I've heard it and my symptoms have diminished so much I was getting very nervous.
> 
> Hope you girls are good, jaan fingers still crossed for you! Moni I hope you get wonderful news this week!

Wow Dini! congratulations. that must be such a wonderful feeling. i am happy for you :) :happydance: 
i can imagine how scary it would be if symptoms were diminishing. so happy to hear that everything is alright. may you continue on to having a happy healthy pregnancy.
:flower:


----------



## Prayingforno1

Dini- Congrats hun that must have been amazing to hear that and glad to hear you are feeling better.


----------



## moni77

So we have a HB at 6 w 1d.... all is looking good. Back next week - but I am to call my reg OB for an appointment!! :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







HB.jpg
File size: 22.6 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Babywhisperer

Congrats on the heartbeats ladies! It's such a wonderful time, enjoy it.


----------



## jaan613

Congrats Moni, I am truly happy for you!

Both of you ladies moni and dini heard your baby heart beats...hope some of that baby dust finds its way over to us still ttc. Hope you're our good luck charms!! ;)

Take care!


----------



## moni77

Thanks. Any more testing Jaan??


----------



## jaan613

Today is 15dpiui from my 1st round and 14dpiui from my 2nd round this month. Both are clear BFNs. :( I feel so shattered. I am getting impatient and feel so disheartened. I know AF isn't here yet, but *sigh*


----------



## moni77

Sorry jaan. I know how it feels Youthink you finallyhave a perfect iui and nothing... 

You're not out yet... What is your next plan of action?


----------



## summer2011

Sorry Jaan. I know how it feels too unfortunately, my first iui was bfp that failed and another 3 iuis after that were bfn. Don't give up, it'll happen. I think it just takes alot longer going the iui route. Has your dr talked to you about ivf at all?


----------



## Dini

jaan I'm sorry ;( I hope maybe this one is still hiding...but if not try to keep your chin up, although I know how hard that is, we all do. 

Sometimes the IUI route really does take a while. My last one was so perfect, and it failed of course. I blamed the stress at work and of TTC, because it really does affect things. What are your thoughts on IVF? We couldn't do it, too expensive but somehow God gave us a blessing that I never truly believed would happen, so don't give up!! That baby you are working for is there waiting, I just know it!


----------



## jaan613

hi lovely ladies,
sadly, im out for this month. tested 15/16dpiui and both were BFN, followed my period the next morning.
I am already on CD2 today and already started my injections. So onto a new fresh cycle. Hoping this is it. 

She's increased my dosages for the first three days to hopefully produce a better egg or two. The more injections the more money and the more stress! *sigh* 

In the Philippines none of this is insured so I am paying so much per cycle. Hopefully this is it. I will be researching IVF (clinics, prices, procedures etc) this month, but didn't want to lose time so will continue IUI for this next cycle. My doctor said she would recommend some doctors to me so I can prepare myself if I wish to move to IVF as the chances are better. 

In our society (being an Asian) a lot of people dont discuss infertility so I can't really seek advice through our social circle, but I am sure many of them have had assisted conception help too. It's quite sad because we could share and help other people. I guess its a pride thing. Anyway, I have asked a friends who I feel closer to and one or two have known someone who have gone through IVF and have sent me some info regarding which clinics to go with or whatever. 

My husband really wants to try IUI till the end of the year before moving onto IVF in Jan of next year. I think however he is getting impatient too. Paying for IUI for a cycle is crazy because I am taking about 900 iu of Puregon monthly which is crazy expensive here in Asia. Not to mention all the follicle monitoring, doctor fees, IUI fees (back to back). Keep trying to convince him to move to IVF already, afterall 3 to 4 rounds of IUI here I am assuming is the price of IVF.

Anyway, will read up on IVF so can keep sharing info with him about it. But as for this cycle, will try our luck with IUI. Just keep thinking if it worked once, there's a chance for it to work again. Had I not miscarried, I would have had a 5 month old right now :((

Feeling like I have gotten left behind. Friends are popping their 2nd or 3rd kids already, so many friends who have been TTC have already gotten pregnant...and here we are...just stuck. *SIGH*

Thank you ladies for the support. I appreiciate it.


----------



## Dini

jaan I'm so sorry :witch: showed up. I know you were hopeful this time! Maybe the increase in dosage will do it! 

I know how you feel about the expense, that's why DH and I took a break. We used all of our savings and dug ourselves into a hole that took us a lot of time to get out of and we still haven't built that savings back up thanks to me having surgery in late January after my last IUI (gallbladder) and a few other things. We had to pay for everything as well, so IVF simply wasn't an option for us at all. 

It makes me sad that you can't talk about it with your friends much. One of the Filipino girls I work with used clomid to get pregnant but of course she's been in the US for several years and just became a citizen so maybe some of our culture has rubbed off on her. (In regards to discussing it)

I will keep my fingers crossed for you hon!


----------



## moni77

So Sorry Jaan - a lot of people here do not really discuss it either. That's why these blogs are so helpful. 

I forgot it worked for you once - that is a good sign!! FXed this is it for you!


----------



## Babywhisperer

jaan613 said:


> hi lovely ladies,
> sadly, im out for this month. tested 15/16dpiui and both were BFN, followed my period the next morning.
> I am already on CD2 today and already started my injections. So onto a new fresh cycle. Hoping this is it.
> 
> She's increased my dosages for the first three days to hopefully produce a better egg or two. The more injections the more money and the more stress! *sigh*
> 
> In the Philippines none of this is insured so I am paying so much per cycle. Hopefully this is it. I will be researching IVF (clinics, prices, procedures etc) this month, but didn't want to lose time so will continue IUI for this next cycle. My doctor said she would recommend some doctors to me so I can prepare myself if I wish to move to IVF as the chances are better.
> 
> In our society (being an Asian) a lot of people dont discuss infertility so I can't really seek advice through our social circle, but I am sure many of them have had assisted conception help too. It's quite sad because we could share and help other people. I guess its a pride thing. Anyway, I have asked a friends who I feel closer to and one or two have known someone who have gone through IVF and have sent me some info regarding which clinics to go with or whatever.
> 
> My husband really wants to try IUI till the end of the year before moving onto IVF in Jan of next year. I think however he is getting impatient too. Paying for IUI for a cycle is crazy because I am taking about 900 iu of Puregon monthly which is crazy expensive here in Asia. Not to mention all the follicle monitoring, doctor fees, IUI fees (back to back). Keep trying to convince him to move to IVF already, afterall 3 to 4 rounds of IUI here I am assuming is the price of IVF.
> 
> Anyway, will read up on IVF so can keep sharing info with him about it. But as for this cycle, will try our luck with IUI. Just keep thinking if it worked once, there's a chance for it to work again. Had I not miscarried, I would have had a 5 month old right now :((
> 
> Feeling like I have gotten left behind. Friends are popping their 2nd or 3rd kids already, so many friends who have been TTC have already gotten pregnant...and here we are...just stuck. *SIGH*
> 
> Thank you ladies for the support. I appreiciate it.

Sorry about the witch. I know how you feel. I am on my 3rd iui and if this doesn't work we are moving onto IVF. Insurance has stopped covering this using the excuse that over the age of 38 they don't deem it a good method. I feel ok with it since the Dr, the PA, and my acupuncturist said it's likely the age of the eggs and hardness so IVF would be a better option for us. I try not to look at how easy it has been for my friends, I just tell them they have to give me all their hand-me-downs!

Try and stay encouraged and look forward. It will happen. :hugs:


----------



## jaan613

Hi ladies,
Thank you for your kind thoughts and words of encouragement.
Sorry I have been MIA. Just so incredibly busy.

I had my 5th IUI done this weekend. October 4 and 5. A little disappointed with the sperm count, but what to do. We tried to abstain for 3 days before the first IUI but we mixed up the days so he had only abstained for 24 hours before collection on the first IUI. My eggs also grew so fast, we thought we'd still need 2 to 3 days. Anyway, I promised I would not stress over it. I went in with 2 eggs, 2.1 and 1.83 both on my left ovary and my right ovary only had 1 measuring 1.6. In the past follicle monitoring for all my IUIs my left ovary has been lazy and barely produces anything, so quite the change this time.

In the meantime, I have visited an IVF Clinic here and have an appointment with a top doctor next week. It's just so much $$$$$$$$$$$ :(((((((

Trying to stay positive and relaxed about this cycle, but be prepared for IVF, if I need it. 

Hope you're all well, thank you for being there. xoxoxoxo


----------



## Dini

Good luck jaan, I hope you don't need the IVF!! I've seen numerous people say they had a low count on an IUI and got a BFP so my fingers are crossed for you!


----------



## moni77

Good luck jaan


----------



## jaan613

4 more days till testing.. i haven't caved in yet. hopefully i can wait a bit longer. no symptoms, nothing. still trying to remain positive :)


----------



## Babywhisperer

Good luck Jaan!


----------



## Aein

Hie Dearies!

I'm also IN here with all of you
today started with Gonal F 300 iu injections which will goes one till 22nd Oct i.e. my CD11 ,

same day Dr call me for follicular ultrasound also, hope for best if any chance with enough mature follicles, the insemination will happen on Saturday 25th or Sunday 26th

sending lots of baby dust n prays to all of yours way

Good luck buddies <3 <3


----------



## moni77

FXed Jaan!!


----------



## jaan613

Hiiiiii!!!! So I spent the week visiting 2 different IVF centres and preparing myself incase AF shows up this weekend.....We chose to go with an IVF center in the best hospital in the country vs an IVF clinic. We got our expenses in order and mentally prepared ourselves....

But.....


Just need some opinions to help ease my mind! I don't want to get too excited....

Since I did back to back IUI, today is 13dpiui from the first round and 12dpiui from the second insemination.

I promised myself I wouldn't test until October 18th, but I couldn't wait. October 18 would be 15dpiui from my first insem and 14dpiui from my second insem.

All these came up within the time frame. Really hope it's the start of a happy and healthy pregnancy. This is not done with FMU.

Someone please CONFIRM this is not the trigger showing me a BFP. My trigger was Pregnyl, 10,000iu on Oct 2. So, technically I'm 14dptrigger.

AHHHHH!!!!!!!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_1057.jpg
File size: 24.5 KB
Views: 10


----------



## summer2011

I don't believe it could be the trigger Hun. Congrats! That's a BFP!!!


----------



## Babywhisperer

jaan613 said:


> Hiiiiii!!!! So I spent the week visiting 2 different IVF centres and preparing myself incase AF shows up this weekend.....We chose to go with an IVF center in the best hospital in the country vs an IVF clinic. We got our expenses in order and mentally prepared ourselves....
> 
> But.....
> 
> 
> Just need some opinions to help ease my mind! I don't want to get too excited....
> 
> Since I did back to back IUI, today is 13dpiui from the first round and 12dpiui from the second insemination.
> 
> I promised myself I wouldn't test until October 18th, but I couldn't wait. October 18 would be 15dpiui from my first insem and 14dpiui from my second insem.
> 
> All these came up within the time frame. Really hope it's the start of a happy and healthy pregnancy. This is not done with FMU.
> 
> Someone please CONFIRM this is not the trigger showing me a BFP. My trigger was Pregnyl, 10,000iu on Oct 2. So, technically I'm 14dptrigger.
> 
> AHHHHH!!!!!!!

That's a bfp!!! Congrats!! I got mine at 12dpiui. So happy for you!!


----------



## jaan613

Thank you thank you thank you!!!!
I did some more tests today, attached is the photo. 
AHHHH!!!!!!!! Didn't think I'd ever see those lines again. Hoping, wish for the best. :)
 



Attached Files:







IMG_1062.jpg
File size: 26 KB
Views: 2


----------



## jaan613

Aein said:


> Hie Dearies!
> 
> I'm also IN here with all of you
> today started with Gonal F 300 iu injections which will goes one till 22nd Oct i.e. my CD11 ,
> 
> same day Dr call me for follicular ultrasound also, hope for best if any chance with enough mature follicles, the insemination will happen on Saturday 25th or Sunday 26th
> 
> sending lots of baby dust n prays to all of yours way
> 
> Good luck buddies <3 <3

Best of luck to you! :)


----------



## moni77

Yayjaan !! Those look great!!! Fxed for you!


----------



## jenny9276

Hey ladies! A little history, I have Graves Disease, a hyperactive thyroid disorder. My T4 and T3 levels are within range, but my TSH seems to be uncontrollable - it ranges from .020 to 8.889 in any given test. 

After what we thought was a faint positive, which turned out to be false, my OB/GYN checked my FSH, LH, and Prolactin levels. FSH = 90 :sad2: LH = 61 :huh: ad Prolactin was 9 (normal range). OB/GYN and Endo said no go, I'm in menopause. I'M 38 YEARS OLD! 3 months (filled with hot flashes and misery) later, I had two normal periods (LMP 9/25/14). So on my GPs recommendation, my husband and I decided to contact an RE, in Mt. Laurel, NJ, who specializes in helping women with high hormone levels and autoimmune disorders.

I guess my question is - what were your levels like? I understand an FSH/LH ratio means something - but not sure what. What does my ratio mean? (FSH 90 LH 61). My insurance doesn't cover IVF, and we don't want to do that anyway - the whole point is to have a child TOGETHER. It's our 2nd marriage, we each have children, and it wouldn't be fair to them to spend a small fortune on having another. My insurance does, however, cover AI. And, I guess, IUI. And meds. 

What were your TTC journeys with your hormone numbers? Is there hope? Our appointment is 11/13, and while I'm certainly hopeful - the nurse I spoke to was amazing, answered all my questions, and assured me that if it could be done, Dr. Check (?) could do it.


----------



## jenny9276

jenny9276 said:


> Hey ladies! A little history, I have Graves Disease, a hyperactive thyroid disorder. My T4 and T3 levels are within range, but my TSH seems to be uncontrollable - it ranges from .020 to 8.889 in any given test.
> 
> After what we thought was a faint positive, which turned out to be false, my OB/GYN checked my FSH, LH, and Prolactin levels. FSH = 90 :sad2: LH = 61 :huh: ad Prolactin was 9 (normal range). OB/GYN and Endo said no go, I'm in menopause. I'M 38 YEARS OLD! 3 months (filled with hot flashes and misery) later, I had two normal periods (LMP 9/25/14). So on my GPs recommendation, my husband and I decided to contact an RE, in Mt. Laurel, NJ, who specializes in helping women with high hormone levels and autoimmune disorders.
> 
> I guess my question is - what were your levels like? I understand an FSH/LH ratio means something - but not sure what. What does my ratio mean? (FSH 90 LH 61). My insurance doesn't cover IVF, and we don't want to do that anyway - the whole point is to have a child TOGETHER. It's our 2nd marriage, we each have children, and it wouldn't be fair to them to spend a small fortune on having another. My insurance does, however, cover AI. And, I guess, IUI. And meds.
> 
> What were your TTC journeys with your hormone numbers? Is there hope? Our appointment is 11/13, and while I'm certainly hopeful - the nurse I spoke to was amazing, answered all my questions, and assured me that if it could be done, Dr. Check (?) could do it.

Note: Due to my Graves, my periods are irregular, so no clue what CD these tests were done on, I'd say mid-cycle, plus I was trying Vitex at the time.


----------



## Dini

Jaan those look real to me! To late to be the trigger showing up so dark!! Good luck and h&h 9mo!!!


----------



## jaan613

its official!!!!!
beta/hcg 148 @ 15dpiui 

:):):):):):)

Trying to be calm and just hope and pray for the best. I'm terrified bout miscarrying again! :(

Can't believe this!


----------



## Dini

Jaan I'm so happy for you!!! Try to relax and thu l happy thoughts. This baby is meant to be!! 

Jenny I wish I had an answer for you. I don't remeber my numbers off hand but mine were all normal except progesterone. I sure hope they can figure this out for you!


----------



## jaan613

Thanks ladies,
I am so excited too! Still can't believe it, everytime I remember I saw those double lines I get so excited all over again!
Really hoping this one is going to stick and stay. 
Pregnancy is so stressful isn't it?

Jenny, so sorry I am of no help to you, hopefully you get your answers soon. :)


----------



## summer2011

Jenny,

I know normally they test your fsh / lh on cd 3 (or within 3-5 days after starting your period). I'm not sure what (if anything) the numbers would mean if taken mid cycle. That said, a normal fsh is between 5-20ish. The lower the fsh, the better your chances of having good quality eggs left and your chances of being able to stimulate those eggs to grow. Your RE will no doubt have seen patients in your situation before. Good luck.

I do know a couple of women personally who had DOM (dominished ovarian reserve) and who did ivf and did get pregnant. Not sure what their fsh was at the time. Their docs recommended skipping iui and going straight to ivf due to their age (they were both at or approaching 40 at the time).


----------



## moni77

Congrats again jaan...doyou get a second beta?
Jenny, I don't remember my numbers, but my tests were normal. We had a make factor wewere dealing with. We did 4 iuis and then the ivf. Insurance was the same for us, iuis and meds covered so we spent 13k on the ivf....but it worked!


----------



## jaan613

Hello,
Got my second beta done today (17dpIUI) and the result was 419.60 ...at 15dpIUI it was 148.01

Hope this is a good sign!


----------



## Dini

jaan613 said:


> Hello,
> Got my second beta done today (17dpIUI) and the result was 419.60 ...at 15dpIUI it was 148.01
> 
> Hope this is a good sign!

That is a wonderful sign!!! So happy for you!


----------



## moni77

That's a great increase!! Yay!


----------



## jaan613

thanks dini and moni, my dr only requested for two draws but i'm tempted to go tomorrow and pay for the third one  some ladies say it's not necessary.....i think i am just going crazy. hahha. just so excited! 
i have zero pregnancy symptoms, with my last (the one i miscarried) i had such sore boobs and felt like being sick every am even though i never did actually throw up. maybe it was the type of progesterone i was put on after the IUI. this time she changed it to utrogestan 200 mg. 

hope all is well with everyone! xx


----------



## jenny9276

summer2011 said:


> Jenny,
> 
> I know normally they test your fsh / lh on cd 3 (or within 3-5 days after starting your period). I'm not sure what (if anything) the numbers would mean if taken mid cycle. That said, a normal fsh is between 5-20ish. The lower the fsh, the better your chances of having good quality eggs left and your chances of being able to stimulate those eggs to grow. Your RE will no doubt have seen patients in your situation before. Good luck.
> 
> I do know a couple of women personally who had DOM (dominished ovarian reserve) and who did ivf and did get pregnant. Not sure what their fsh was at the time. Their docs recommended skipping iui and going straight to ivf due to their age (they were both at or approaching 40 at the time).

Thank you,

The RE already knows we do not want to do IVF. We want a child together, and if we can't conceive with his sperm and my egg, then we aren't going any farther. It's just not fair to our other children, plus we can't afford IVF. The RE I'm going to specializes in lowering FSH and improving egg quality. To prep, I've started a low dose of Co Q10 (don't want to increase until I see the effect - if any - on my thyroid) and multi-vitamins.

I'm confused about OPKs though - with my LH being so high on that test (61 - which is normal for the ovulatory stage, but not sure where I was in the cycle) wouldn't I always have a positive OPK? I took one on CD23 that was thisclose to positive, but not quite, then I took one on CD25 that was lighter (negative). My husband noticed the difference between the two tests. I'm taking one today too - we've been quite a bit more, ah, active? this month - since my cycles started again, my libido picked up again, which I'm hoping against hope is a good sign. If today's is stark negative, maybe CD22 would have been positive had I checked, and maybe we did in fact catch an egg. How wonderful to be able to go in and that US show we did it on our own! But I doubt it. Just hoping the RE can help within the limits of our insurance. Good news is when my levels were checked and that high a few months ago, I was consistently getting faint but definite positive pregnancy tests (OB said it was due to the rising hormone levels). Took one for $hit$ and giggles the other day and not even a HINT of a line. I'm wondering if the Vitex I was on screwed up my hormones and I'm getting back to normal.


----------



## summer2011

I know you don't want to do ivf but just to make it clear to others who may read this ivf still uses your eggs and husbands sperm, so the baby is still conceived 'as a couple'.


----------



## Babywhisperer

jaan613 said:


> thanks dini and moni, my dr only requested for two draws but i'm tempted to go tomorrow and pay for the third one  some ladies say it's not necessary.....i think i am just going crazy. hahha. just so excited!
> i have zero pregnancy symptoms, with my last (the one i miscarried) i had such sore boobs and felt like being sick every am even though i never did actually throw up. maybe it was the type of progesterone i was put on after the IUI. this time she changed it to utrogestan 200 mg.
> 
> hope all is well with everyone! xx

Relax and let you body do hat it is made to do. Symptoms come and go. Relax and take a breath. So happy your beta is great!


----------



## summer2011

Congrats Jaan. Those numbers sound awesome :)


----------



## jaan613

Babywhisperer - Yes, just trying to take it easy and relax - what's meant to happen will happen :) Just wish it would hurry up though, i just wanna see the heartbeat. hehehe. I'm really being taught patience with this whole TTC Journey!

Thanks summer! I was tempted to do a third draw today for HCG but decided to stop stressing. 

Hope everyone is doing well!


----------



## summer2011

If I were to go through beta madness again I'd stop at 2 draws. I just found it to stressful. Mine doubled at 69 hours around 5 weeks and I had myself convinced something was wrong :nope:


----------



## jaan613

ok, yes, decided to stop at two betas and not do a third one! 

still no symptoms - but taking it easy and trying to relax! :)


----------



## Dini

I did 3 betas but stopped there. My concern was my progesterone which is why I had three as mine was low. 

My symptoms were slow to start and all I had for a while was menstrual like cramps unit about 7 weeks. It's hard but try to be thankful not to be throwing up and miserable!


----------



## jaan613

ive not had my progesterone checked, i don't know why my doctor has not asked for me to check that out.

after my IUI she put me on 200mg of utrogestan which is a progesterone vaginal suppository and told me to keep taking it until our next appointment which is oct 30. 

after reading up so much online, i really wish she'd ask for me to check my progesterone, but maybe because she's already given me the suppository she's confident that it would be at the right amount?


----------



## Dini

jaan613 said:


> ive not had my progesterone checked, i don't know why my doctor has not asked for me to check that out.
> 
> after my IUI she put me on 200mg of utrogestan which is a progesterone vaginal suppository and told me to keep taking it until our next appointment which is oct 30.
> 
> after reading up so much online, i really wish she'd ask for me to check my progesterone, but maybe because she's already given me the suppository she's confident that it would be at the right amount?

I'm guessing that's the case jaan. Progesterone won't hurt during pregnancy, so if they put you on it and it was normal it'd be okay, and if it wasn't normal then that would take care of it. I just knew from all my treatments my progesterone was always low after ovulation, and I had to beg to get mine drawn. Very glad I did as it was low. 

I'm allowed to stop taking mine now, but the MW told me to do what I wanted, so I think I'll just take 1 a day instead of 2 and then when my prescription runs out, probably around 24-28 weeks I'll stop. Just makes me feel better lol. She also wants me to stop the metformin, so I decreased that to one a day until this bottle is gone, and I won't fill my next one. She did however keep me on the baby aspirin which I'm glad for as it can decrease chances of preeclampsia.


----------



## jaan613

Ok, so, I went to the closest hospital (not linked to my doctor) and paid to have a progesterone level check. Tonight I am 4w6d and my results came back at 31 ng/ml. I'm assuming (based on google) I don't have anything to worry about progesterone wise and the 200mg I'm taking vaginally is good enough?

Also I cheated and did my 3rd beta :haha: couldn't help myself, figured since they were drawing blood, I may as well!


----------



## Dini

31 is great! My RE wanted it above 20 so that's perfect. And I would've done the same with the beta lol.


----------



## Aein

so yesterday i go through first IUI of my life, a great day
and i was happy because DH motility was 12% which increased by 60% after lab wash process

now m IN in 2ww , waiting n waiting :)


----------



## Dini

Aein said:


> so yesterday i go through first IUI of my life, a great day
> and i was happy because DH motility was 12% which increased by 60% after lab wash process
> 
> now m IN in 2ww , waiting n waiting :)

Good luck!!!


----------



## jaan613

Babywhisperer said:


> jaan613 said:
> 
> 
> thanks dini and moni, my dr only requested for two draws but i'm tempted to go tomorrow and pay for the third one  some ladies say it's not necessary.....i think i am just going crazy. hahha. just so excited!
> i have zero pregnancy symptoms, with my last (the one i miscarried) i had such sore boobs and felt like being sick every am even though i never did actually throw up. maybe it was the type of progesterone i was put on after the IUI. this time she changed it to utrogestan 200 mg.
> 
> hope all is well with everyone! xx
> 
> Relax and let you body do hat it is made to do. Symptoms come and go. Relax and take a breath. So happy your beta is great!Click to expand...




summer2011 said:


> Congrats Jaan. Those numbers sound awesome :)




Aein said:


> so yesterday i go through first IUI of my life, a great day
> and i was happy because DH motility was 12% which increased by 60% after lab wash process
> 
> now m IN in 2ww , waiting n waiting :)

best of luck!


----------



## moni77

Great numbers Jaan!! Can't wait for your appointment on Thursday!

FXed Aein!


----------



## MKAC2005

Hello, hope nobody minds if I join this thread. I am currently on my first cycle of Clomid 100mg days 3-7 with IUI. I did my Ovidrel trigger last night at 9pm and am having my IUI tomorrow morning. I can't help but feel hopeless. The doctor mentioned only about a 10-15% chance of it working. We have unexplained secondary infertility after 2 natural pregnancies.


----------



## jaan613

MKAC2005 said:


> Hello, hope nobody minds if I join this thread. I am currently on my first cycle of Clomid 100mg days 3-7 with IUI. I did my Ovidrel trigger last night at 9pm and am having my IUI tomorrow morning. I can't help but feel hopeless. The doctor mentioned only about a 10-15% chance of it working. We have unexplained secondary infertility after 2 natural pregnancies.

best of luck to you :) wishing you a quick two week wait!


----------



## darkriver

Can I join? Will be using a sperm donor next year. I hope I am posting on the right one.


----------



## Aein

i am feeling bloating tummy and its too much :/
and someone told me dont push more if u r feeling constipation, cant take any medicine :/

i am really worried, have anybody else felt this symptom too after IUI


----------



## moni77

yes, I was very uncomfortable after my IUIs - I think it is the effect of the trigger shot and the meds - it is not actually from the IUI itself. It goes away after 24-36 hours.


----------



## jaan613

SOoooooo...I'm 5w4d and went in for my early ultrasound appointment. I knew it would be too early to see a heartbeat, so I was somewhat prepared.

We were able to see a nice gestational sac with a yolk sac. Ultrasound measured me accurately to 5w4d. I was quite happy bout that, as last time I never even developed the yolk sac.

However, the doctor told me she could see some bleeding. It was a subchronic hemorrhage (SCH) which measured 0.5 x 0.4 x 0.3 cm with a volume of 0.03ml. I'm a bit nervous about this and she told me it was not something to 'worry' about but just to be careful. She said it was common in pregnancies, could be implantation bleeding, etc. Because I am on progesterone supplements, that is why I never knew I was bleeding/spotting. She moved me from Utrogestan to crinone and asked me to come back next week for a repeat ultrasound. She also prescribed me duvadilan tablets to take 3x a day until next week. Anyone ever taken this? 

here is a link on what that medication is used for: 


https://health.blurtit.com/1478959/what-is-the-use-of-the-medicine-duvadilan-in-pregnancy

I don't know much about SCH but is that considered to be big? small? Any tips?

She said to relax, take it easy, and try not to worry. So damn hard!

It's funny, I never had cramps at all, but this evening, I'm feeling an ache on my left side. Don't know if my head is just messing with me knowing that I have this sch now. *sigh*

I hope and pray that everything will be fine. Please say a prayer for my little bubs!

Hope you women are having a wonderful day!


----------



## jaan613

Aein said:


> i am feeling bloating tummy and its too much :/
> and someone told me dont push more if u r feeling constipation, cant take any medicine :/
> 
> i am really worried, have anybody else felt this symptom too after IUI

hello, i would feel a little bit of cramps but nothing too terrible or painful at all. if you feel pain since you're saying its too much i would contact the clinic and see what they suggest to do. 

hope you feel better :flower:


----------



## moni77

Jaan I know a lot of people who have had very successful pregnancies with some bleeding - not sure of the specifics with SCH - but know people who were put on bed rest for the first tri because of bleeding - if they have not restricted you, you are prob fine. I would prob self restrict - no exercising or sex for the week myself - but if they didn't say that you are prob ok!

FXed for you - but I know all will be good!!


----------



## jaan613

moni77 said:


> Jaan I know a lot of people who have had very successful pregnancies with some bleeding - not sure of the specifics with SCH - but know people who were put on bed rest for the first tri because of bleeding - if they have not restricted you, you are prob fine. I would prob self restrict - no exercising or sex for the week myself - but if they didn't say that you are prob ok!
> 
> FXed for you - but I know all will be good!!

moni,
thanks for replying to me and making me feel better. the doctor has not put me on bed rest but as you said, i have put myself on bed rest. as it is, i have taken the past two weeks so easy, i hardly leave home and have not been active at all. my husband got worried too and he doesn't even want me to go out till our next appointment! yup, no lifting heavy stuff, working out, sex, etc. have read a lot and many women seem to say they have disappeared or have just caused bleeding which is normal. hope that's the case for me, it's a bit scary to know that it's there, no matter how small it may be. any blood would just freak me out.

i've been getting cramps all day, maybe this is from the crinone? sure hope so, it's worrying me. :nope:

congrats, i just saw on your sig that your bubs is a little boy! how exciting, to be done with the first few weeks. can't wait to get there!!


----------



## moni77

Jaan - you'll get there. I have had cramping throughout off and on - it is just everything expanding to make room for the baby!!


----------



## Dini

Moni congrats on your boy!! That's so exciting. We don't find out for several more weeks yet, I made an appt for a private scan on Nov. 19th. 

Jaan, take care of yourself and try not to stress. I know several people who have had and are going through successful pregnancies with SCHs and other than bleeding are having no issues. I know it's stressful but your chances are wonderful!

My girlfriend lost her baby last week ;( she went to her 20 week scan and baby was gone, I feel so terrible for her! She hadn't had any testing done other than an ultrasound at 9 weeks and this is her second loss in a row. Of course it scared me because she was just a few weeks ahead of me, but I am trying to have faith that this baby is meant to be and I keep telling myself that this is "Our baby" and it's not going anywhere! 

I still pick up the heartbeat on my doppler and it's good and strong in the 160's to 170's and I think I may be feeling some light movement now and again but it's not consistent enough to be certain. Either way it's a good sign. Can't wait to find out what we are having! 

Moni, do you have names picked out yet?


----------



## moni77

We are working on names...

Sorry about your friend, that's rough. Why didn't she go to the doctor more?


----------



## jaan613

thanks dini. just knowing i have an sch scared me a little. there was so much stress with trying to get pregnant, then getting pregnant, then staying pregnant, etc. hopefully i see my heartbeat this week and i can de-stress a little!

so sorry to hear about your friend. :( that's so sad.


----------



## summer2011

Jaan I think there will always be worry, at least for me. I worried if I'd ever get preg, then if it would be viable, now about preterm labour, and I'm sure I'll have new worries when babe comes. I can't see how you couldn't worry honestly, they are so special to us. But chances are everything will work out just fine. I've read some stories about sch and often times they seem to resolve after some time. Just keep your feet up and try to relax.


----------



## Dini

moni77 said:


> We are working on names...
> 
> Sorry about your friend, that's rough. Why didn't she go to the doctor more?

She actually had great prenatal care, she went every 4 weeks, her appts were always the day before mine were, but she declined genetic testing, so she didn't have an NT scan or anything like that. Makes me wonder if they would have picked something up then...but if they had it would have turned out the same way I'm sure. 

I agree that there is always worry. I am 16 weeks now and still so worried about carrying baby to viability and worried about all the other things. I have no reasons to worry, we've been fine so far and my only bad symptom has been the sciatica that's really really getting to me but doesn't put baby at any risk. Like summer said, we worry no matter what and it seems more so since these little ones mean so much after such a struggle to just get here. 

I just keep telling myself this baby was meant to be and has made it past crazy odds to get here so it's here to stay.


----------



## jaan613

summer2011 said:


> Jaan I think there will always be worry, at least for me. I worried if I'd ever get preg, then if it would be viable, now about preterm labour, and I'm sure I'll have new worries when babe comes. I can't see how you couldn't worry honestly, they are so special to us. But chances are everything will work out just fine. I've read some stories about sch and often times they seem to resolve after some time. Just keep your feet up and try to relax.

hi summer,
yes you are right. such precious little babies -of course we worry :)
hope all is well with you dear.
xx


----------



## jaan613

dini, yep, going to try and be positive from now on! my next scan is in two days, i'll be 6w4d. so so so so hope I see/hear that heartbeat!


----------



## Dini

Good luck jaan! I bet you will, my first scan was 6w4d and baby had a heartbeat of 127! Keep us posted!


----------



## MKAC2005

I'm currently 7DPIUI and 9DPT, I tested 2 days ago and today to sort of test out the trigger. I am still having a faint second line on HPT. Other symptoms are mild off and on early PMS type cramps, very thirsty, and sore nipples.


----------



## jaan613

MKAC2005 said:


> I'm currently 7DPIUI and 9DPT, I tested 2 days ago and today to sort of test out the trigger. I am still having a faint second line on HPT. Other symptoms are mild off and on early PMS type cramps, very thirsty, and sore nipples.

best of luck! :flower:


----------



## jaan613

We have a baby and a heartbeat at 127! Officially 6w4d today and measuring right on track! I am so thankful and excited. I haven't stopped praying. My SCH has also shrank but it's still there. Will go next week for another check up. YAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## summer2011

Congrats jaan, so excited for you.


----------



## moni77

Yay Jaan!!!! Its amazing to hear the heartbeat isn't it!!


----------



## Aein

Girls

m just observing brown mucus
i ring my dr and she said its good sign, she asked me how u feeling n i told m lit nervous this time

yesterday i felt backache then i feel some burning feeling from left side ovary to cervix area and tdy i felt this, it thick n only i felt during wash

my test is due on Sat 8, but may be i go for it tdy

need your prayers buddies, wish me good luck


----------



## Dini

jaan, congrats, I'm so so happy to hear that! And I have to say that I think we will have twins lol, because we went for our first US at 6w4d and babies heartbeat was also 127! So glad all is well, and btw..you won't stop praying..EVER! Lol

Good Luck Aein!!!


----------



## MKAC2005

omgosh! I think this might be it! I am 13dpt and 11dpiui. I am pretty sure my line on the IC is getting darker! I'm trying not to get excited just yet as AF isn't due until tomorrow but I'm holding out hope this is the real thing!
 



Attached Files:







pregtest1.jpg
File size: 25.3 KB
Views: 5









pregtest2.jpg
File size: 18.9 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Aein

Good Luck MKAC <3

m out buddies, first try to IUI resulted Negative :(

i will give some gape now as have to visit home town with DH on annual vacations :( really sad


----------



## jaan613

Thanks Ladies!
I have a follow up appointment tomorrow to check my SCH, hoping it's gone and resolved itself.
Morning sickness is slowly creeping in, haven't actually thrown up yet but I dry heave and feel nauseous till about 4pm, have one meal, then I'm okay. I have zero appetite and I'm just forcing myself to have a fruit or something for dinner. 

Dini - wow 127 too! ;) Lots of people on another thread are telling me that I will have a boy based on a lower heartbeat rate and where baby has implanted! Just a gender prediction I guess, has anyone told you this too? Will ask the doc to check tomorrow what the HB rate is :)
 



Attached Files:







10301356_10154905868585045_5731672428760791490_n.jpg
File size: 37.8 KB
Views: 0


----------



## jaan613

Aein said:


> Good Luck MKAC <3
> 
> m out buddies, first try to IUI resulted Negative :(
> 
> i will give some gape now as have to visit home town with DH on annual vacations :( really sad

I'm so sorry! :( :hugs: Hope your next month is lucky!:flower:


----------



## jaan613

MKAC2005 said:


> omgosh! I think this might be it! I am 13dpt and 11dpiui. I am pretty sure my line on the IC is getting darker! I'm trying not to get excited just yet as AF isn't due until tomorrow but I'm holding out hope this is the real thing!

Looks good! Hope this is your BFP :flower::happydance:


----------



## moni77

Jaan - from your pic it actually looks girl. The HR starts out low then jumps up crazy high before settling at its regular...so too early to tell from that!

MKA - congrats - keep us posted.

AEIN - sorry, don't lose hope it is rare that it works the first time!


----------



## MKAC2005

I am for sure pregnant! I took my last FRER this morning and 2 dark lines at 15dpiui. I also had my first beta draw this morning and should be getting a call with those results tomorrow :)


----------



## jaan613

MKA - Awesome, so exciting!

As for me, I had my ultrasound at 7w3d and heartbeat increased to 148 and SCH was still there, but minimal.
Next check up is first week of Dec, I will be 11 weeks by then, AHHHH!!!

Hope y'all are doing well xx ;)


----------



## moni77

Yay Jaan!!!


----------



## Dini

Yay MKA!

Congrats on a good scan jaan. No one thought boy based on the heartbeat that early as it is actually on the high side that early. Anywhere around 120 at that stage is normal. However since then it had always been on Yvette high end of normal. Still high 150's to 160's even at 17 weeks. I have half my friends saying boy because my morning sickness wasn't terrible and half saying girl because of the heartbeat and gut feelings. I really have no clue lol. But we find out next week assuming baby cooperates. 

So glad to see more people getting bfps. To those of you who haven't please don't give up!


----------



## MKAC2005

First beta was 349!


----------



## jaan613

MKAC2005 said:


> First beta was 349!

congrats!


----------



## MKAC2005

Thanks jaan! 2nd beta was 863 and my first ultrasound is 12/2! I can't wait to see my little bean


----------



## jaan613

MKAC2005 said:


> Thanks jaan! 2nd beta was 863 and my first ultrasound is 12/2! I can't wait to see my little bean

wow wonderful! good luck!


----------



## moni77

Great numbers!


----------



## jaan613

hi, hows everyone doing?
all ok here, just hit 10 weeks, can't believe it!
been diagnosed with a nasty yeast infection which is driving me crazy :( had to stop crinone till it clears, on canestan for 3 days now but it's still bad so dr asked me to continue for another 2 days. it's so yucky! i'm all dry and tender and sore down there and sticking these tablets inside me is so very painful! hope it clears up soon!


----------



## Dini

Oh jaan I hope that clears up soon that must be miserable!!


----------



## moni77

Yay for ten weeks! How did you learn about the yeast infection? Tmi, but I have been extra dry for about a week now...


----------



## jaan613

Dini said:


> Oh jaan I hope that clears up soon that must be miserable!!

Dini - it's terrible!!!! :( :( :( :( Feel a *LITTLE* better today so hope It's all over and done with soon!
How're you doing??


----------



## jaan613

moni77 said:


> Yay for ten weeks! How did you learn about the yeast infection? Tmi, but I have been extra dry for about a week now...

Hi Moni,
I just felt a bit itchy and had burning sensations when I would put in my crinone. I've had a yeast infection years ago so I kind of knew what it felt like. 
I've been feeling dry down there for a while now, and super super super tight, as in sometimes I hv had a hard time getting the crinone applicator in. The doc just told me extra progesterone sometimes causes dryness. I don't think yeast infections cause dryness though.
All i know is that I'm super tender and sore down there and that being added with extra dryness is not fun. they make these yeast suppository tablets so damn huge! ugh! :dohh:


----------



## moni77

Thanks, feel better!


----------



## Dini

Jaan I hope you are feeling better!

I'm doing okay. Made it to 20 weeks. Just over a week before my anatomy scan so can't wait for that. 

The numbness in my left leg is now also in my right and I get very frequent intense burning pain in both legs that wakes me up all night long. I'm going to try to see a chiropractor and hope they can help.


----------



## moni77

Goodluck with the chiro Dini - hope it helps.

Excited for your anatomy scan!!


----------



## jaan613

Dini said:


> Jaan I hope you are feeling better!
> 
> I'm doing okay. Made it to 20 weeks. Just over a week before my anatomy scan so can't wait for that.
> 
> The numbness in my left leg is now also in my right and I get very frequent intense burning pain in both legs that wakes me up all night long. I'm going to try to see a chiropractor and hope they can help.

Hi dini,
Hope you have found some relief for your numbness in your legs. that doesn't sound comfortable at all :(

yes, yeast infection cleared, thank god! I was going crazy.

Wow, already 20 weeks? that's awesome, congrats. let us know about the anatomy scan!


----------



## MKAC2005

I had my ultrasound and got to see and hear the heartbeat! It was 146BPM :)
Dr did see a hematoma near my cervix and said they usually clot off and go away and are usually part of implantation. I am having another ultrasound in 2 weeks to check it. Told me no sex and to take it easy. I am worried but I did a little research and they are usually not serious and do go away. Other than that baby looks good and is measuring right on track.


----------



## Dini

That's great news MKA. Glad all is well so far! 

Just a few days till my anatomy scan. I'm 21 weeks today, starting to feel more frequent movement now which is wonderful. I'll check back after my scan Monday.


----------



## moni77

Excited for tomorrow Dini!!


----------



## jaan613

hi everyone! hope all is well :)

can't believe i'm 11w6d. Just had my first trimester screening and nt work up done today, hopefully everything is fine. :)

take care everyone!


----------



## Dini

I'm sure all is well jaan!! It is hard to believe you are that far already! But then again I'm already 22 weeks!

My anomaly scan went great, he measured in at 15oz and everything looked wonderful . I may not be showing but he's growing!


----------



## moni77

Great news dini! my scan is Tuesday...

Are you feeling kicks yet?


----------



## Dini

moni77 said:


> Great news dini! my scan is Tuesday...
> 
> Are you feeling kicks yet?

Actually I am feeling him move. It's more frequent the last few days. I'm surprised I feel as much as I do because my placenta is anterior so I mostly feel him at the top and sides of my uterus. I felt him punch or kick my bladder twice yesterday lol. 

Are you feeling movement Moni?


----------



## jaan613

Dini said:


> I'm sure all is well jaan!! It is hard to believe you are that far already! But then again I'm already 22 weeks!
> 
> My anomaly scan went great, he measured in at 15oz and everything looked wonderful . I may not be showing but he's growing!

HEEE????? Congrats on your baby boy!!!! :D :D :D


----------



## Dini

Yup, HE! Thanks jaan. Good luck tomorrow!


----------



## moni77

I don't feel the alleged butterflies - but I definitely feel him pressing up against me at times - and a few pokes every now and then. Not too consistent though.


----------

